# Dear Mom - Mishap Adventures of a Mommy's Elf



## Lwaxy (Jan 20, 2012)

This Story Hour is from a game not yet done but quite a bit longer in the works. The first parts are only the letters the party sends back home to the mom of the supposed main character because we lost all the other detailed notes. It will open up to narrative style eventually. 

All the players are part of a "literate kids" project in a youth club around here. When this started, the youngest (playing Flip) was 10. 

The letters have to be translated from German while keeping the style, so I am likely not quite as quick with updates for a bit. The letters were really written to the GM at the end of each game so they could not only practice their imagination and keep track of stats, but also have a motivation to put something down not dictated by school. The player for Uthas has a bad case of dyslexia and thus opted to play a semi-literate barbarian, which is really just the craze. 

It helps if you know the Freeport series to understand all the letters but later it really gets easier to follow. 


Cast of characters:

Orlath – young naive elf noble sent to Freeport to both help a friend of his mother and to finally grow up and get his act together. Officially, he is there to study at the Temple of Knowledge. Mage of the 7 Stars. His mother created magical scrolls allowing them to send missives to each other no matter where they are. He's quite under pressure for regular reports, which basically means daily. At least. 

Nevukh – Orlath's best elven friend who thought going along would be a great adventure. Not quite as naive but somehow always gets into trouble. Mage of the 5 Rings. Orlath's mom gave him magical scrolls as well and paid for the damages he lately caused to make him send reports on their group and, of course, especially her son. 

Uthas – Half-Orc barbarian bodyguard of Orlath. What no one but Orlath' mother knows is that the other half of his heritage is elven, a result of a drunken night in a whore house when Orlath's father was supposedly "doing government business." Was sent along not only to protect mama's little darling, but also to disappear lest anyone finds out about his heritage. He is somewhat literate and thus was given magical scrolls as well, although Orlath's mom doesn't expect much to come from it. 

Flip – Halfling servant recently employed not only to serve Orlath, but also to send said magical missives as well. Flip thinks of it as an easy job enabling to "liberate" enough riches for himself – at least until the journey begins. 

To come in later:

Lhess – Orlath's older sister. Paladin of the Golden Realm. Blunt, straightforward, undiplomatic, no people skills... she appears to be unfit to be a paladin until you see her defending the unfortunate, weak, poor, betrayed... and so on. Orlath and her do not get along that well because she goes straight over his head all the time. Whenever Orlath is in danger to mess up, mom will threaten to send his sister after him to "sort things out."


NPCs in the background:

Mom – with full name Theka, Protector of the Southern Realm, Scion of the 9 Stars, Mage of the 3-Fold Council. Overprotective of her last True Born son. 

Jansen: Human majordomo to Theka. He has arranged for agents of the Realm to have an eye on the group once they arrive. This can cause more problems than help.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


Part 1 - Death in Freeport


Letters from the 1st of Dhai


Dear Mom

I am sorry for not writing back to you during the journey here. It seems to me that elves, or at least Nevukh and me – are not suited to travel the seas. I spent my time, as the crew called it, fattening up the fish. I have not had any food in days and still do not feel well. The only reprieve we had from the ups and downs of the waves was when the "Lucky Seagull" stopped at a small island. This is also why we are a bit late arriving here. See there was a woman on the island calling out to the ship, and there was a wreck. First we thought she was a survivor but then it turned out she was some sort of nature spirit wanting us to clean the shore up. She said we had made the mess. The captain said it was one of our ships stranded there but we were not able to find out the name. Uthas was very helpful in the clean up. 

Nevukh made me go into the cave this spirit was inhabiting. That was not such a good idea. She got all angry and chased us out and I tore my robe at a rock and knocked my head somewhere. We left that evening when done with cleaning and we didn't tell anyone we had been in the cave. 

Then when we came here, something strange happened. A group of thugs stopped us on the docks. I'm not so sure what it was all about, but according to Flip, such gangs are abducting people they think defenseless to do work on some ships. I can't imagine the authorities not doing anything about such behavior. In any case, Uthas beat them up all by himself. Didn't even have to use a spell. Mom, you should have seen him. It was amazing. He sent them running wild. 

The priest you wanted us to meet was expecting us at the docks, too. But it seems our foray into the depths of the Temple of Knowledge needs to wait a bit. See, one of the man's friends is missing and we agreed to see if we could find him as his duties keep him from searching a lot. Can't be that difficult, now, can it? Nevukh already asked all kids of questions about the missing priest – the archivar of the temple I think – you know how Nevukh is, always into something or the other. 

We are staying at the Scholar's Quill for now, maybe you know it from your studies here? It is manageable but I may search for better quarters later on. 

I need sleep now, everyone else is already in bed and I just stayed up to finally write you.

Your loving son Orlath






Honored Lady Theka!

Apologies for not writing earlier. The wind and weather at seas are not agreeing with me so well. Additionally, we were late arriving at Freeport because we stopped at a small island. There was a shipwreck, and the nymph living there asked us to clean it all up because it was a ship from our Realm. We asked Uthas to help and it went all quickly. 

Orlath went into the nymph's cave, however, and I had to follow him to get him back out before she got too mad at him. He was all upset he tore his robe in the process but he is fine. Really, if he would just learn a spell to fix his own things he would not need to be worried about such trivial matters. 

When we arrived at the port, we were waylaid by a press gang. I am new to the concept, it seems Freeport is as dangerous as you have warned us about, Milady. Uthas took care of them though, it is good to have him along. 

We were indeed expected by Brother Egil. However, before we can study at the temple it seems he wants us to find a friend who is missing. One Lucius, supposedly you know him? He was and now is again the librarian of the temple. A strange thing happened 5 years ago, when he suddenly behaved weird and then vanished. Only recently he came back and was let back in the temple despite being thrown out before. Careful inquiries lead me to believe that he was readmitted because he brought back a lot of books. 

Orlath isn't much interested in the matter. I guess he thinks the rest of us will take care of it. In all likeliness, this Lucius has just gone up and about again, but we will try and solve the issue for Brother Egil's peace of mind. 

We are staying at a modest inn, and while I find it refreshing to be away from too many servants and protocol, Orlath has some trouble adjusting and might insist to stay in more noble quarters. As you have instructed us to learn a more normal way of living, I suppose you would be opposed to this?

I will write more once I have had some rest. Everyone else is sleeping and only my sense of duty to you keeps me awake to send this letter. 

In Your service

Nevukh




Most High Lady Theka


I am finally able to write after my disagreement with the seas has prevented me to do so. We arrived fine, if a bit late, and Uthas already had to beat some bullies up. Freeport looks fine to me though, and I am sure as soon as we all know how life works here we will settle in just great! 

Your honored son has decided to take things easy and went to bed early while honored Nevukh went to the Temple of Knowledge to inquire about a missing friend of Brother Egil – who was, might I add, happy to hear you were well and safe. Nothing has come of it so he asked us to follow him to the missing man's house tomorrow to see what we can find. As you know, Milady, I have a keen eye for things that are off. I might make a good investigator. 

Everyone else is sleeping already so I had some quiet to write this note. I will make sure to keep you informed promptly. 

Your humble servant

Flip





Letters from the 2nd  of Dhai



Dear Mom

No, I'm not too arrogant to stay with the more normal folk, I just do not see any point living in a substandard place. With the money you gave us we could even buy a house. Maybe I'll just do that, and hire more servants, too. Flip is a bit on the impertinent side. He had the guts to call me lazy when I got up a little late for breakfast. Seriously, I stayed up late after all. 

For some reason, I had to trudge along with the others investigating the house of this Lucius. I would have rather checked out the city. Supposedly, you knew the man. How did you end up being friends with someone so... I do not even know what to call it. He's a librarian and lives in such a mess in only two rooms – and a basement that looks like a mostly empty library. And he must be a very confused individual, as his to do list for the day he vanished included such unforgettable things as sleeping. And he wasn't very tidy either. Obviously, he has no servants, not a wonder in the place he stayed in. 

I kept Flip with me when I went for lunch, although he seemed to be disappointed not to be able to go to see that pirate orc ship with the others. I'm not sure why they are insisting, anyway, just because this Lucius wanted to talk to their captain, Scarabeus or something like that, doesn't mean they got him. And if so, it would probably be too late or could wait another day. 

So, now I'm at lunch in a place called The Silly Goose. Very good food, a mix of spices from all part of the world. You would love it. It is also entertaining, as there are many rumors floating around. Mostly about the new lighthouse. From what I gathered, it is mostly a waste of money and may never be completed. A prestige project mainly. This Lord Drac of theirs could learn a few things from you, mom. Can you believe the thing is 10 years in the build and it basically ruined the city financially? They reduced the watch to be able to keep building it, no wonder we were waylaid on arrival! So, they call the thing "Milton's Folly" which seems to hit it. And supposedly, the Captain's Council – some poor substitute for a ruling body, it seems – would like nothing better than to get rid of this Drac. 

I'll keep you updated on the news from your temporary former home, for sure. It is quite interesting. 

Brother Egil is going to show us around the temple in the afternoon. I heard they have a large section on Old World spells and the history of the peoples from there. 


Your loving son Orlath






Honored Lady Theka!


Today a lot of things happened. It looks like Lucius was involved with some orcs. We found a note stating he wanted to talk to a captain Scarbelly from the Bloody Vengeance. Uthas and I went to check the ship out but even with Uthas shouting at them for a while, they didn't let us see the captain. 

After Orlath and I had been introduced to the temple in the afternoon – a true treasure of knowledge is in those walls indeed. We signed up Uthas for an additional language course as he is still so bad with the Realm's language. He was eager to learn, actually. Maybe we will make a scholar out of him yet. 

Uthas, Flip and me went back to the docks when Orlath had gone to bed. We went to follow the captain to a tavern and there Uthas managed to get some information out of him when he was drunk. The captain, not Uthas. Uthas only had about 5 or 6 kegs. Turns out Lucius had traveled with the pirates before, and paid them well for it. He stayed a few months and then vanished. He admitted he had seen Lucius, who got him drunk as well and asked questions about things he should know. Mainly, about his time on the ship. Would Milady have any idea why this librarian would consort with pirates?

When we were on our way back to the inn, we were waylaid again. This city is really getting out of hand, they do not have enough money to pay enough watchmen, so I heard. This time, they shot at us – shot at us! – from the roofs and tried to cut us off in the street from both sides. And they even had a mage with them. Not a very good one, admittedly, but still. I was under the impression that Freeport was a place with few arcane magic users. Well, now there is one less. After Uthas interrogated the man, we made sure he would leave the city on the next ship. I do not trust the system here to deal with him accordingly. Uthas had, unfortunately, killed the others. Flip had a hand in it, somewhat, by getting 2 of them off the roofs. There is more to the little guy than I thought. We had some additional help, too. When we thought we would be wedged in between our foes, a group in night blue robes and hoods arrived and killed half of them before we could do much, then vanished when they saw Uthas handle the rest. They looked suspiciously like Realm agents to me. Do we have many Realm agents in Freeport? And if so, are they shadowing us?

And here comes the shock. This was a band of mercenaries hired by some Enzo. The mage didn't know anything else except that they were to be paid in a tavern called Black Gull. Uthas was angry, very angry, and he insisted on checking the place out right away. It is a very seedy place close to the docks, as can be expected. From the descriptions we had been given, this Enzo was easy to find. 

As you can imagine, Milady, Uthas handled the situation with his usual charm. He grabbed the man and dragged him into an alley, threatening to remove his teeth all in one if he wouldn't talk. While I usually disdain such blatant display of force, it was very helpful in this case. This Enzo believes that he has been recruited by some sort of cult calling itself just "Brotherhood." I think he has been duped to run errands for someone who takes advantage of his gullible, feeble minded nature. But supposedly, we have angered the oh so powerful leader of this cult and are now a target. I have no idea why we would have angered anyone, all we did is attempting to find a missing librarian. So, either someone important has him and feels threatened, or someone has a hate for our noble line. Which would explain the presence of the agents. 

I asked a few more detailed questions, and found out that the supposed temple of this cult is some old unused house in a more or less unused part of the city. Uthas and I decided it would be wise to take Enzo with us and lock him up in Uthas' room so he can lead us there tomorrow. I am hesitant to involve the officials yet. 

I have loaded up on magic energy, including some globules of each color, and I have learned a new spell in the temple today, too. Something defensive, in case we get into trouble. I think out in the real world we will need more of the magics used for attack and defense. It is good I knew enough to catch this mage earlier. 

Ever in Your service

Nevukh




Most High Lady Theka


Things are going awry. We – except your son -  have been attacked tonight, by a gang of mercenaries called the Yellow Shields. By sheer luck and with the help of some unidentified strangers nothing happened to us at all. They had a mage, and that one's spell and one from honored Nevukh collided, knocking the stranger out. Please, Milady, if you have any contact to them, which I assume you do, could you tell Nevukh to be more careful with his magic? He meant well but as back home, he might do more harm with his thoughtless use of it than help. 

Uthas ended up capturing the man who paid them, and it looks like some sort of cult member of whatever. They don't seem to have a real name. We will need to make honored Orlath go along tomorrow. He is the better caster, I know, and he knows offensive spells, which we may need. But I assure you, Milady, we will watch out for him. A bit excitement is just what he needs. This morning, I had to wake him – he slept to almost midday. He didn't like me getting him out of bed either but I just did as Milady instructed. 


Your humble servant

Flip




Bosslady

I am be writing now late. Was to match to take all inn. Has had beat up some folk and tonite we capture some dumb arse thinks he is ina cult. Nev sais he is making stuff up. Well see tomorow. 

I am good watch for son of you. I am even be learning better langish of you elfs. Nev sayd some about puting a colar on me but I hope sure he was been joking. 

And Flip say it is my turn get young boss out from bed now. Young boss snore like a drunk hore. Flip gave me a buckit to fill with water so I get him out more fast. 

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Jan 26, 2012)

Letters from the 4th of Dhai



Bosslady

We got back from cellar fight in city. All are going be good, Flip and son of you got a bad bump on head, not awake yet. Nev lost blood much and not strong to write ssays he. Healer says can write tomorrow and explain. 

~U


Mom, 

you won't believe what happened! We are heroes now! Just like you predicted we would be. Much of it was my doing, of course, and Nev's but the others sure did their part. 

But, let's start from the beginning. The others got attacked again when they were returning home from their attemtps to talk to the orcs. Turned out they were some mercenaries and they captured a guy. I forgot the details, but he was to tell them where the cult was he was supposedly working for. He led us to some old house where in the basement was a concealed door magically set to trigger an alarm. Can you believe they, including Nev, just wanted to go through? It was very good that they took me along because otherwise they had alerted everyone that we would be coming. 

I disabled the alarm in no time and we went in. To my dismay, Nev insisted on carrying the prisoner along. I would have left him outside with Flip as I didn't know how useful Flip could be at that time. See, Flip is more than he appears to be. You do probably know that but I was surprised that he found a trapdoor and a hidden door in the room we found ourselves in after a short trek through a corridor. I had not taken the whole situation quite seriously until then, I have to admit. But when we found the other rooms, I was very much alarmed. There was a ritual room of the darkest kind, with a pit to summon evil things no doubt. I am, as you know, not very receptive to the vibes of different energies, but it was so obviously evil in there that I insisted on backing out, and the others mostly agreed, only Flip investigated a little. We also found a library with the most foul writings about the forbidden lore of the Unspeakable One. Seriously, that is a cult outlawed in even the more evil places of the world! Who would have thought we could encounter anything like that in Freeport? By then the prisoner was finally realizing who he had been working for and was suddenly very cooperative. A coward, definitely, but at least he had some sense left. He said that there was a temple somewhere, too, but he had not been there yet. 

While Flip and Uthas investigated another room close by – and in there destroyed several skeletons as I was told – Nev and me went to magically seal those dark writings. Nev is better with such stuff but I could at least help. Then Nev packed most of the library into his magical rucksack after handing me everything else from in there – were you aware he owned a Goblet of Clarity? – and we made to check out the rest of the place. Unfortunately, by now we had announced ourselves to the cultists thanks to Uthas not having been very quiet about taking those undead apart. Someone was sending twisted lizard creatures against us. Not an issue for Uthas and me – I am happy I took uncle Klaine up on the offer to teach me lightning spells – but we made even more noise, and by the time we were done with them and reached the temple part itself, we were expected by 3 of the cultists. Imagine my surprise to find their leader was no other than Milos from the Temple of Knowledge! 

One of the cultists started to attack us right away, while Milos was doing the same kind of babble you tend to read about when it comes to evil leaders. I didn't even pay attention and instead put some magic missiles into him. It didn't seem to help much, and then there suddenly was this dark, tentacled creature behind Milos. It was not much bigger than himself,  but clearly one of the hordes of the Unspeakable One. I must have been in shock or something because I didn't notice the attacking cultist swinging at me with a staff. I was knocked out and also the subject of some sort of spell. I was about to pass out when I saw that Flip had had the foresight to take the silver candle holders from the ritual room and was now landing blow after blow on the cultist's back. 

I woke up in the Temple of Knowledge with quite some headache. Yet, I still had to write to you. I will ask Nev to fill in the rest of the story. 

Your loving son with a headache

Orlath



Honored LadyTheka!


We are all back and safe from our little adventure. Orlath said I should fill you in from where he left off, but I have the feeling he is not aware of me writing to you anyway. I take it I should leave it at that?

After Orlath and then Flip got knocked out, Uthas was just done with the 3rd cultist. It seems our half-orc friend is quite resistant to some magic, especially sleep effects. He took his opponent by surprise thanks to that. Maybe it was the combination of a magical spear and shield Flip had taken from the treasury where we met the skeletons first. Flip also took about everything else in there but that is fine to me – he was a great help and I consider it earned riches. 

I had been placing protective magic over myself and Orlath, but could not include Flip. But the protection from evil combined with a displacement spell was enough to send the tentacled evil back to where it came from as it touched the circle of protection. Milos got very upset about that and pelted me with some sort of glowing embers spell. 

My one meager ray of frost I was able to produce under the circumstances seemed to really slow Milos down, he was vulnerable to cold. But it was not enough. Flip had badly wounded the other dark priest left and so I told Uthas to go for Milos while I was taking up the sword against the remaining foe. I am not yet trained that well in the arts of sword fighting, but luckily, the priest was only armed with a staff and a badly manufactured short sword. It was not the first time I had to kill someone, but it was the only time until now I felt no regret. This was a dark soul destined for hell and I am happy I managed to rid the world of it!

On the bad side, I had received a cut to my thigh I did not even notice at first, there was no pain. It was when Uthas felled Milos, who seemed to be all out of spells that I noticed, but then the most wonderous change happened to the treacherous temple priest and I forgot I was bleeding. Milos changed into a reptile in front of our eyes! No wonder he was vulnerable to cold. He looked somewhat like the twisted lizards, just not twisted... if that makes any sense? He threw curses at us and more babble of overtaking the world and all. The cult must be quite a bit larger than I first thought. Then he died. 

Uthas found Lucius behind the altar. He was in bad shape and used up the healing potions to be able to stand up. Confused as he was, he was still able to assist our prisoner to get me to get out of the place after I had magically stopped my bleeding. Uthas easily carried the others. To my dismay, I passed out once we were out of the old building, but by then, the guard was already alerted and helped us. 

We were assured the officials would evacuate anything in the temple and destroy it as needed. The story spread quick, especially about Milos having been a shapechanged lizard. I wonder how many more there are? I do not feel quite safe yet, maybe there will be some sort of retaliation later. 

Flip confessed he is also writing reports to you. He asked to tell you that thanks to a healing resistant injury he received from a spell, he will not be able to write a lot in the next few weeks or so. It somewhat fused the fingers of his left hand – his writing hand – together. 


Ever in Your service

Nevukh



Dear Mom, 

No, you do not need to send Lhess here. We can make do without my overbearing sister at our sides. Didn't we just prove we can handle ourselves? 

I will take up your advice about seeing your old adventuring companion. If he knows as much about this city as you think he does, he will definitely be a great help. 


Your loving son Orlath



Letters from the 9th  of Dhai


Dear Mom, 

as in my last letters, not too much has happened with us. But we found out now what it was with Lucius. It seems he was possessed by a being from another plane for the last 5 years, a being that wanted to learn about our world and has, among other things, traveled with the orc pirates to find out whatever it could. And it seems the cultists, or at least this Milos, whoever he really was, wanted to learn about it and probably use it in their dark scheme. 

The poor guy. Imagine losing 5 years of your life! A local temple of the Goddess of Mercy has some hopes to restore the memory they say must be there despite him not having been himself, but still. After all that has happened in his life, maybe he will never see peace again. 

We've sent our former prisoner – who we have kept as secret from the authorities as possible – to Laryss in the Realm with one of the Realm's warships getting provisions here. The city or the cultists here would just kill him, but the poor coward was taken advantage of his whole life. I am sure Laryss can rehabilitate him, as with so many others. 


Your Loving son Orlath

PS: We just learned from Brother Egil that Lucius is missing again and he suspects that the cult has taken him again. I believe he might just have left Freeport for good but we promised to check on it again. 




Honered Lady Theka!

I am happy to report that, with the help of your old friend, all the dark writings have been destroyed by now. Some of the effects of destruction were quite spectacular, as you have suggested they would be. The threat is gone!

We are all making significant progress in our studies at the temple as well. 

Ever in Your service

Nevukh


----------



## Lwaxy (Jan 30, 2012)

Letters from the 10th of Dhai


Dear Mom, 

while we are waiting for lunch to be served, I have a moment to tell you about this morning's events. After Brother Egil described to us how someone had searched Lucius' simple home and the guy went missing after that, Everyone but me and Flip decided to find out what had happened. I spent the morning studying in the temple, as I suppose you would prefer me to do while Flip was running errands. 

There is so much talk at the temple about Milos and how come no one ever had any suspicions, and not only Brother Egil but most of the priests feel unsure about who else might be a foe. So I ran a few detects on them to show them no one else has been shapeshifted. Really, how likely is it there would be more of those snake people? Not counting those mentally unstable twisted ones we encountered in the cellar. The guards let us know there were more of them in the sewers, and supposedly they will root them out one by one. 

I learned a few new spells, although you may think of some of them to be useless. One allows me to learn a fact about a place, object or living being. That one is useful without a doubt. I may go back to that dark temple just to learn a bit about it, now that it is safe. I've also learned some variations of arcane locks, and a spell to change the weight of some thing or being. And I learned to make ghost sounds, this to me very useful trick every gnome just seems to know. Yeah I know, you just shake your head at those type of tricks, but I think them useful and fun, too. 

There are a few more things I've learned, I will tell you all about it tonight, lunch is here now. 


Your loving son Orlath



Most High Lady Theka

It is with regret that I have to confirm your worries. Your hero son – forgive me my sarcasm – seems completely content to rest on his momentary fame and go back to his studies. Nevukh says it is because you have read him the Holy Book of Ghor * before you sent him here and he now wants to prove he can stay out of trouble. Nevukh also says Orlath would like us all to stay out of it despite your wishes to help Brother Egil again. He also seems to be sure I am more than a simple servant by now. I hope he does not get the idea why I had to leave the Realm. After all, he might get the wrong idea and think of me as untrustworthy. 

He tries to send me on so many errands I can hardly help the others. Paid a few boys today to go shopping for me and went with the rest to the old bricked house to see the temple again but there were guards telling us the matter was taken care of. Thanks to one of Nev's scrying spells we got a good idea that they were carrying everything we had not taken, including the temple floor tiles and some books we overlooked, out of there to hide it somewhere else. I can smell a conspiracy behind this. 

With the scrying spells, we found out where all of the stuff went to. It is the house of a councilor, the upstart named Verlaine. It is well guarded, and we really didn't have a real reason to ry and get in, anyway. But I might check it out once things have calmed down, as there is definitely something amiss. 

This evening over dinner, I suggested we check out where this Milos snake used to live, lest we miss something important. No one else had had the idea yet, and they all agreed, even Orlath. He is not only curious about how those lizards spend their days, he also hopes to find some more magical things in there. 

Other than that, things are going fine at the temple. Uthas is trying hard to learn the language, and he is also trying to learn to calculate better. One of the priests has come up with the idea to explain numbers to him with soldiers on a battlefield, and that he seems to get, at least. 

Your humble servant

Flip

* expression when someone has been chastised




Mom!

No, you don't need to send anyone after us, especially not my sister. We are grown men able to take care of ourselves and do not need a girl to 'look after' us! Seriously! Stop treating us like little boys. Please. Mom?




Letters from the 11th of Dhai


Honored Lady Theka!

Things are moving again, but we do not know where to, as I have to admit. After our studies today and after we helped your ever so resourceful friend Falthar with his magic shop, we all went to check out where this Milos used to live. According to Brother Egil, he had another identity, that of a guy named Devlin. Mkes sense, when  you are a shapeshifter of sorts, I suppose, though I wonder why no one ever wanted to visit his Milos identity, or why he didn't have rooms at the temple as well. But what do I know about the ways of snakes?

His Devlin self had rooms at the Marquis Moon. You won't know it, it is a relatively new, yet poor quality inn in the Old City. I had to charm the man being something like in charge – not that he paid much interest – so we could get to "Devlin's" rooms. And really, for all the poor state of the place, it seems this snake, at least, was a neat freak. It is almost as if someone drew a map to not leave an inch of the place unused. Walls behind shelves with books and scrolls and ritual stuff – he was really into all of that cult crap. Some books were about other things, too. And he slept on the floor. I guess snakes do not want beds. It was all kind of dusty but someone must have been here because the layers of dust were not smooth everywhere. Flip guessed someone had been checking the room only a few days ago. He also found that some books had no dust on at all and suggests that those are replacements for removed volumes, probably about this whole cult stuff. 

When we asked in the common room about who was here, only one old drunk dwarf could help. After some drinks of course. He told us some "official looking" people had been here, claiming to be on council business. I guess he knows official when he sees them. 

Well, that was not much so we left. Outside, someone called for help and before me or Ortlath could stop him, Uthas rushed to help a young looking fellow, a messenger about to get his message stolen by some orcs as it looked like. Uthas seemed to be so happy about a chance to fight after all his studying that he drew us right into a fight. It was only when the supposed victim was caught by Flip with his hands in my dropped bag that we realized we had been tricked. They didn't manage to steal anything. Flip wanted to go back and check the room out again, suggesting there must have been something there the first search party and us missed, but I didn't think it likely and Orlath refused to deal with the stupid innkeeper again. 

The thief managed to wriggle free and run, but we didn't bother to give chase. An attempt at a crime of opportunity, no doubt. 

This evening, your son suggested taking the scholar's route to this issue. Find out more about councilor Verlaine, on who we all agree that he is suspicious. His suggested method was going through the city records. Uthas and Flip were both groaning, refusing to be a part of this. So Orlath and me will go alone after our studies tomorrow. 

Ever in Your Service

Nevukh



Letters from the 12th of Dhay



Dear Mom

We are finally getting somewhere. We went to the records office as you said we should. It is chaos, really, not a bit of organization can be recognized in the mass of papers, and most is useless anyway.  The man running the place was a bit unfriendly, but when he heard we were there to find out about Verlaine, who he hates, and probably find evidence against him, he was very cooperative. Seems that the councilor's thugs, as he calls them, recently paid him a visit to get city maps, especially of the sewers, although such maps do not seem to exist. We spell copied the maps he showed us as well, and the man was very forthcoming spouting dirt about Verlaine. He came to power after the last Lord Drac died. Rumors are Verlaine had him assassinated. By now, he seems to be the biggest influence on the council and no one really dares to oppose him. It may be that he is the one after the whole lighthouse mess. 

While this was all not that remarkable, what was was the group of guards awaiting us outside, wanting to arrest us. They would not even tell us what for, so I played on the diplomatic status my birth and rank gives me in most parts of the world. Their dumbfounded look was priceless. They left in confusion. 

It turned out they had gone to arrest Flip and Uthas though, and there was nothing much we could do about them, as they do not share our status. To our surprise, Brother Egil brought them back. The temple of knowledge, as it seems, holds considerable influence. Flip was all about storming Verlaine's place, saying that Lucius must be there as well. I was, however, still sure that the cult would not bother with the librarian again. Nev suggested checking the temple to see if he was back from the given leave and if not to go to Verlaine's place. Brother Egil was none to happy about that, saying we were wasting time. Then Uthas came back to the inn from an ale run and immediately seized Egil. We were all confused until he told us that this was not Egil, that the guy smelled wrong. Orcs and their sense of smell, you know. Well, Uthas was quick in making the guy talk, too. Quick as in it took only a few broken limbs. His real name was Nikko and he's with that stupid brotherhood that still has no name. Not a snake, just disguised with a potion, and he doesn't know where the real Egil is but assured us Lucius was fine. He also admitted he wanted us to go to Verlaine's house. Why, he wouldn't say because Uthas overdid it and accidentally killed the guy. Asides from the logistical problem of getting rid of a body now, we were also missing vital information. Our best guess is that the cult disliked Verlaine's amount of power and wants to pit us against him rather than them. Or maybe they have some sort of internal power struggle. Silly folks, would they just have left us and the temple alone, nothing would have happened at all. Now we are really pissed and do not want to leave this matter in the hands of the locals, who seem incapable to sort things out anyway. 

The cultist has a plan of the sewers with him. Something must be important about them as Verlaine's people had asked the record keeper about them as well. Uthas was all for checking the marked path but I sure as hell is hot won't go down into the sewers, of all things, and neither will Nev. I am sure there are other ways than getting ourselves dirty like that. 

We are still discussing how to go about this. Uthas called me a coward, can you believe that! And he needs to be careful, I am already angry at him for throwing a bucket of water at me this morning when I was just getting up. 

Your loving son Orlath




Hi bosslady


Accident I kill a bad cultist today. When I have ask him about what he do. He had map of sewers so Flip said I should probably just throw dead man in there to rot. So I did that while others are in fight of what to do next. 

I dont mind sewers. Bad smell but can wash later. Flip says he go, too, but son of yours and Nev are too high nose to want get dirty. Maybe Flip and me go alone but Flip says dont be silly to me. He may right with it be too dangerous for us. 

~U


----------



## mandykk (Jan 31, 2012)

This reads like the best kind of British fiction - looking forward to seeing the rest of it! Very touching!

___________
R4R4 3DS


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 3, 2012)

Letters from the 14th of Dhai


Dear Mom

I was so right not to go into the sewers. It would have been a trap. We are out, clean and, more importantly, alive. Flip has a concussion and needs a few days worth of bed rest. He says he is not going to let any magic get to him if he can avoid it. He explained it to me. Did you know you can be allergic to magic?I never suspected! Turns out he starts twitching when magic is worked on or to close by him. I'm tempted to make it an experiment but Nev insists it would be immoral. I will at least read up on it at the temple. 

But I disgress. After we've considered all sides, we naturally went with what Nev and I suggested. Which means we decided to get into that councilors house, heavily guarded or not. After some hesitation, Uthas said he would probably be able to bring some allys, and Flip went of to get some supplies without telling us what he meant by that. We met a few streets from the mansion in the better area of the city. Flip was there with a bundle of key-like tools, which he assured me would get him into and out of anything. Uthas looked a bit nervous when he arrived, followed by a bunch of armed, dark cloaked figures. Before I could ask we heard a snarly voice from one of them uttering some sort of greeting and what passed for a ruffian's thanks for a welcome distraction. To make a long story short, it was the pirate orcs we had somewhat deal with earlier... whatever their ship was called again. Turns out they are so nervous because a wizard had paid them to steal something magical for him and not showed up yet to get it. Uthas promised we'd help find the wizard and, if we could not find him, would pay the other half of the money he was owing them and take it with us. They are not too happy with anything magical on their ship, especially not knowing what it does, which I can understand. 

This seemed a bit above Uthas' usual line of thinking, so I looked at Flip, who sheepishly confessed to have had a hand in the negotiations before he ent to pick up his new toys. I would have chastized him, but it was really a good move. I got the idea we could use the orcs as a distraction to engage the guardsmen watching the mansion, and then slip inside with the help of a bit of magic. Nev has learned a new spell creating a zone where everyone would be hidden in plain sight as long as we would not draw direct attention to us. It would only last a minute or two, but that should do it as the door to the garden was, as last time we checked, wide open. Deliveries were still going in and out. 

The whole scam worked quite well at first. The orcs pretended to be drunk and harassing Flip, so the guard did their duty and came to the halfling's rescue. The orcs really made a show of really being misunderstood and just wanting some property back, and while the guards had their hands full with them, Flip hurried over to us and Nev did his spell. We could slip inside without a problem, except that Uthas almost bumped into a servant, which would have somewhat killed the spell effect. 

We were now in a big and well kept garden, well able to rival one of our lesser estates at home. The two guards on the roof were totally focussed on the scene with the orcs so we got close enough to the wall before they could see us. To our surprise, the front door stood slightly ajar. That got us all alert, because obviously it makes little sense to protect a place that well and then leave the door open. Not if you want to keep someone in there safe. To us, it looked more like the house was used as a go-through, to hide something else. 

We sneaked in and checked out the ground floor. To our left, the living room was empty and undisturbed. The adjacent dining room had a wide variety of food and a place set up for the lord of the house to eat, but the food was all cold. Didn't stop Uthas and Flip from helping themselves, of course. In the kitchen, at the end of the hall, it looked like all was fine at first but then we found that the silverware was lying all about and a lot of it seemed missing. We had a bit of a discussion – well, a hand waving contest really, as we didn't want to make much sound – about where to go next, upstairs or downstairs. Nev and me were all for downstairs this time; after all it had all been about using the sewers before, and we had pretty much agreed that the marks on the sewer map would be somewhere around this mansion. But no, of course now, Flip and Uthas wanted to check upstairs first. Something about the situation being all weird and not wanting for anyone to fall into our backs. As if that could not nhappen the other way around as well, but they got Nev to agree with them so we went upstairs. Luckily, the stairs didn't make any sounds like in the horror stories of our childhood. 

The doors upstairs were all closed, but we could hear the sounds of someone rumaging through one of the rooms. It turned out to be the study, and it looked like a storm had blown through. Torn papers everywhere and toppled over furniture. Before I could decide on anything, Nev used a hold person spell and Uthas quickly ran to hold the man's mouth shut before the surprise was gone. From the symbol on the man's shirt, he was a cultist. Why he would ransack the home of a councilor who seemed in league with them was curious, but right then we just wanted him secured. Unfortunately, he started to struggle and Uthas lost his patience and just broke the man's neck. Just like that. He terrifies me at times. 

Flip searched the body and turned up several stolen goods including the missing silverware. There was also a very rough map of the Temple of Knowledge. We had to think twice about what it was supposed to be. 

Uthas had sneaked out and was now returning with a second dead thief – he said he had heard him rumaging in the wardrobe. He, too, had all sorts of stolen goods with him. A note was among the loot in which Verlaine authorized an inflitration – more likely an attack – on the temple. By now, I was utterly confused. Flip didn't seem to be, he made 'that face' – you know, when he suddenly gets it all to click for some reason. 

Nev and Uthas went to check out the bedroom, but Flip held me back. He said that we had to get out of there quick, that we were being set up. And that we hgad to hurry to the temple to warn the priests. But we had not yet checked out the basement. I was about to tell him that when Flip and Nev came back. They had found the body of Verlaine and some of his guards in the bedroom. Flip repeated his insistence on getting out of here and back to the Temple of Knowledge, but when we hurried downstairs, we could see the guards outside had finally turned away the orcs, and we would have a hard time explaining the situation. 

Flip mumbled something about them having expected us to come through the sewers and left guards outside to lure them in once we were there. It did make sense to me finally, but the problem how to get out again remained. Uthas finally suggested the sewers again – he has a brain up there somewhere it seems – but that's really not something I wanted to consider. Flip then suggested getting up on the roof and let the guards there sleep for a bit, so Nev and me could fly off. He knew of course that Nev can do a fly spell lasting long enough to get us out of there. He said he and Uthas would take the sewers and get to the temple directly, suggesting that we would take somewhat longer. We agreed to that. 

Flip had some darts with a sleeping drug on them he said he aquired earlier this morning. He really surprised me with that. The two guards went down almost silently, but some guards from below had heard something, so everyone but Nev and Uthas flopped to the shingles while the two of them waved back at them to signal all was fine. It was a tense moment, but it worked. 

Nev and me waited a few minutes so we could be sure the others were back down and on their way into the basement, which worried me a bit because they were only two and there might be more of those mad men around. Nev suggested that with what we had seen from Uthas earlier, we would not need to worry. He put the spell on us and we flew out to the other side of the street, off from the gate.

The temple is, thank the gods, not that far away. Yet there was a fog creeping up from the sea reaching up to the merchant's district, and it made it hard enough to see anything, even with the well tended lights of Freeport. The only good thing about that was that the cult fools would be slowed down the same way, at least that was what we hoped. 

Not too much later, about a corner or so away, Nev said we were followed. How he discerned that, I have no idea. But he pulled me over to a wall and into a doorway, away from any light, and when we stood still I could hear it, too – the muffled steps of several people behind us. And a moment later, some dark cloaked figures showed up. From the way some of them moved, they must have been elves. Nev did his hide in plain sight thing again, and from earlier situations similar to this one, I knew to put some shost sounds out into the fog and direct them away from us. But this changed everything. If they had followed us here, they were evne better organized. Nev says they were not cultists but who else would follow us? This was too much to be a coincidence. 

They would probably notice they were fooled sooner than later, so I pointed at the temple behind us. We had been standing in the doorway, and as temples are always open in Freeport, Nev agreed to slip inside to get out of the reach of our pursuers. It happened to be the Temple of Nature, which was a good thing as we could just pray while there; we definitely could use some divine help by now. Also,. No one would wonder why we were there. Our worries about our companions had to be put aside for our own safety. After all, we are of royal blood and important to the Realm. 

I'll give the others some paper now and let them add to the story so I do not hog all the spotlight. 

Your loving son Orlath


Most High Lady Theka


I will tell the story of Uthas and me from when we left Verlaine's house. 

We went downstairs and into the wine cellar undisturbed. After some search, I found a hidden door there, leading through a badly secured tunnel into the cult's reconstructed temple. It looked very bizzar, partly like a cave with stalactites all over, partly like something from another dimension as the stones seemed to bend very weirdly. Uthas hated the place but followed me in anyway. 

We came out right behind a large of those grotesque statues of their unspeakable ugly god. Which was a good thing as on the altar, which was on a platform in front of the uglyness, we could see a bound figure. It turned out to be your friend Brother Egil. There was a brazier with hot coals holding a branding iron, and aq cloaked figure – what's it with those cloaks anyway? – walked around the prisoner, waving incense. The scent wasn't bad, good thing, and it sure masked the large fart Uthas let rip just then. I should probably not mention this to Your Highness but the echoing noise was why the cultist saw us before we could sneak up on him. 

Lucky for us, the wretch was so baffled by our appearance, he just stared and allowed me to sink a knife right into his chest. Without your honored son present, I decided not to worry about possible redemption of anyone. We needed to warn the priests of the temple, after all. To that effect, because we were in a hurry, Uthas just grabbed the badly beat up Egil and threw him over his shoulder. I retrieved my knife and then we made way to the other end of the temple, where we saw an exit. We ran around a u-shaped corridor and passed two rooms, one looked like a library – of course – and the other was a storeroom. We had no time for either. 

We came around a few bends and then there was a steep upward slope. Thanks to our burden, I had to use my grappling hook to allow us to move on, and even then it was difficult. Good thing Uthas is so strong! We finbally exited into the sewers, and, ignoring the stench, made to the next visible exit. The stairs we found were stepp, and again it was difficult to carry Egil up but we managed. Once out and in relative safety, we sat him down and removed his bounds. He was afraid of us for a moment. He thought we might be shapeshifted serpent people. We half carried him along while telling him of the planned attack, and he finally got we were really us. 

When we got to the temple, thanks to Egil we were led right to the high priest, Thuron, while Egil was taken away to be treated. The old man was weary, he seemed to have expected this day to come. He said he would tell us what it was all about if we would manage to defend the temple and survive the night. That got me wondering just how many cultists he was expecting to show up. In any case, he had the alarm roused, and the priest were prepared. Uthas agreed to help in the defense of the temple without asking me. I decided to slip away once the attention was on preparing for a fight, because the priests really looked nothing like fighters. I knew where the orcs would wait for us not far away from there and decided to get them. 

I was really hurrying up, by my legs arfe short and it also took a moment to convince those pirates to help again. When we came back, the fight was in full action. According to what Uthas told us later, a bunch of cultists had arrived disguised as ambushed priests after slaying the originals. Thus, they got inside temple before they were revealed to be fakes. Uthas and several priests were wounded, some unconscious. Captain Scarbelly and his crew dug right into them, happy to be able to do some legal slaughter. I have to give them that, it was easy to see why they were so successful as pirates. 

The leader of the cultists, a female, decided to revert to snake form. Didn't make her any prettier. She went from normal fight to suddenly slinging spells around. Dark priests and their wound spells, that is never good. I think it was one of those spells that managed to kill an already wounded first mate of the pirate crew. This made the captain super angry though, and he went on a rampage. That was the end of that snake woman, who could not produce more spells by then I guess. The rest of the cultists tried to flee but the orcs cut them all down. With the carnage done, they laughed and left, telling us to meet them in the evening the next day. 

That was when Nev and your son showed up. I let the others go from here. 

Your humble servant Flip



Bosslady, 

fight was good, but hard. Not just like snaping the necks of some thief. No son of yours to protect so I better fighter! Pirates came to rescue when it show that priests all not know what end of a weapon is front. May is temple of knowing things but they lack the good knowing. Cultist folk fight with long knife with weird name and magic and them held me with some spell then knock me up good. But we win because as saying is, many orcs can cull a party 

Then Nev and Orlath show up. I think now we done and they did some heal on us, but then boss priest says to talk to him. Lead us to the tombs, not good place for talk. I get suspes suspac  didn't trust him but Nev said is all fine. Son of yours did some spell to see if was safe. But then boos priest turn out not to be boss priest but other snake man! He show us body of real boss who he says died when he first came to the temple when he folow Lucius from his trip to some village in the montins. He has made hidden bury place for old priest and then shape change to be him. I got a bit confuzzled here so Nev explain what is matter. 

~U


Honored Lady Theka!


What has been said so far is already most of the story. Orlath and I decided to finally sneak out the backdoor of the temple and then lost our way in the foggy alleys. When the battle around the temple started, we followed the sounds, which turns out to be somewhat difficult in a  fog, too. So, we came too late to be of help, but they managed without us very well. 

Yes, the old priest was really a serpent guy, but a good one. He was so sorry he missed the intrusion of others by his race into the temple, as he was busy searching for new knowledge. He is a true priest of the God of Knowledge, though. His true name is K'Stallo, and he has intercepted a note in snake language, addressed to Drac. He had to translate it for us. He has come across a draft of a speech this wannabe city leader, Drac, is supposed to give tomorrow. I copy it here: 

"This evening, Councilor Verlaine and the clergy of the God of Knowledge have been slain. Their murderers are the adventurers who of late discovered the caverns beneath our town. After an investigation by the Council and the City Watch, we have pieced together the truth.

Chief Councilor Verlaine, that great servant to the city of Freeport, heard rumors about town of unwholesome activities at the temple to the God of Knowledge. He hired the wandering mercenaries to investigate. They made a tremendous discovery: The temple and its priesthood were a cover for the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign, a grotesque cult of serpent people. The mercenaries joined the temple to gain its secrets, but they proved treacherous to both masters. They revealed the caves beneath the city and threatened to expose even more secrets unless the Brotherhood paid them a fortune in gold. 

The Brotherhood agreed to their demands, on condition that the mercenaries accept one final task for their serpent masters—assassinating their erstwhile employer, Councilor Verlaine. The double-crossers carried out the grim job, but they quickly found themselves double-crossed. The Brotherhood refused to pay them their blood money. The mercenaries went mad with rage and slaughtered the cultists, but were killed themselves in the battle.We mourn the loss of Councilor Verlaine, but his efforts brought this menace to light—and rooted it out of town, once and for all."

Yes, quite, I'd say Drac or whoever sent him this didn't do his homework in regards to our heritage, or he would know Orlath and me to be royals of the highest standing, not prone to wanton violence and certainly not in need or wealth or inclined to conspire with stupid cultists. But this means the city ruler is a part of this dark cult. Maybe it is time to send Lhess now. We could certainly use a paladin. 

We have agreed that K'stallo should keep up his disguise for now. There is no way Drac can use the speech in any case, as the temple still stands and the bodies of the cultists will be burned in secret as to not to alert the public yet. We cannot know who else is involved, so the temple is now our only base of security, and we will move quarters here, Orlath has decided. The guard is mostly corrupted as it seems so we'll not involve the officials in any way. 

Ever in Your service

Nevukh




Additional letter sent by Flip later on:


Most High Lady Theka! 


I have to be direct here, Your Highness, but you have to do something about your son's, and partly Nev's, attitudes. At one time, he is reckless, and then he seems to want to hide from all responsibilities. He knows you have sent us here to see what is wrong with the city, despite this all being labeled as a study trip. Yet, he doesn't act on it and keeps mentioning that the city is, as the obvious name says, a free port. 

He is, as you said when we left, treating life as a game. I am but a servant and am as loyal as possible as long as I am not faced with certain destruction. Forgive me, Milady, but my will to live is greater than my readiness to die for the stupid decisions of someone else. 

Your humble servant Flip


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 5, 2012)

For a bit of background info and some story where we lost the letters: The group that followed the two elves in the foggy streets had been the agents of the Realms they know nothing about. They have seen them a few more times without mentioning this in letters, which makes them a little bit paranoid. 

Flip and Uthas have taken to hanging out with the groups of less good repute in the city, which was how they secured the orc's help. They have, at the beginning on the next segment, already asked around to see where the wizard went who was to pay for the artifact the orcs stole. Nothing has come of it. 

The heroes are, at this point, lodged in a town house they bought, not too far from the temple district. They are still helping in the magic shop of Falthar, the adventurer friend of Ortlath's mom. Ortlath's mom had considered sending his sister several more times, but the letter Falthar sent her kept her from doing so. Of course Falthar had somewhat misjudged the situation. 

After their heroic deeds were known all over town, it was no wonder some people came to them for help. One of those was the mistress of an influential guard member, who wanted away from him and elope with her true lover, a bard. Her merchant who paid for all of her stuff was furious and had put a price on the bard's head under false pretenses. Orlath and Nevukh both fell for the "poor woman's" plight, and tried to get her and the bard out of the city, avoiding bounty hunters as they tried. If not for Jansen's agents following them, they wouldn't have survived that. Neither of the wizards knows this though; they are under the impression they had by sheer luck and their intimidating presence won the day. The two lovers escaped in a boat without as much as a backwards glance to those who saved them. 

To make matters worse, the two young mages wanted to let the finally defeated bounty hunters go. After all, you don't just kill someone, especially not a seemingly helpless foe. Enter Uthas and Flip, who had followed their charges to the dock where the final showdown was, but came too late to help. While they were both amazed the two of them managed on their own, they were equally annoyed by the decision to let the bounty hunters live. Naturally, they didn't reveal themselves to Orlath and Nav, and instead showed up after the two left and killed the bounty hunters anyway, disposing their bodies as shark food. 

Orlath and Nev, having no idea their companions knew about their doings, promised each other not to tell them, as they did not want to admit that they had fallen for a woman of ill repute they couldn't have associated with either way. 

Soon after this fiasco was the annual Swagfest, a celebration to remind everyone of Freeport's colorful history. Here the heroes prevented an assasination of a wannabe council member who was giving the opening speech. No one noticed them saving the day though, which annoyed Orlath. In the following celebrations, Uthas won the rat catching contest. For all of this, they wrote letters home (each putting themselves in the best light, of course). 

Except one thing Flip kept hidden. While going on a pickpocketing spree (everyone knows servants never earn enough) he came across the lair of an aranea, a spider-shapeshifer being who often goes into the town to hunt, usually disguised as a dwarf. The spider offered to let him live if he would just leave, but Flip, having a good sense for when a being is evil and when it just makes a living, instead offered the aranea a deal. H and his friends and the spider could help each other by rooting out evil people, and they would bring her the bodies of their future foes (Flip knew all too well there would be more) if the aranea would leave the good folk alone. That was easily agreed upon, as the spider was usually catching pirates, cutthroats and drunkards anyway. He told Uthas about this, but the 3 of them agreed to keep this a secret from the two wizards. So things got a wee bit complicated with who is keeping secrets from who.

Back to the regular stuff in the next update.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 8, 2012)

26th of Dhai

Dear Mom, 

I need your advice on something important. We got an invitation to attend the opening ceremony for the new lighthouse, which seems to be finally finished (even if Uthas, who we keep sending to check up on the building efforts, says it doesn't seem to make any progress). I am not sure we should go. Well, not Uthas, anyway, he is not fit for such events. But I mean, we know the man is evil and has in the past tried to have us killed. Nev and me could not find a political way to bring him down, but I am sure he knows we tried. And I take it he doesn't care one bit about our heritage, as hard as it is to imagine. 

If we go, and it is a trap? What if we don't and then the society of Freeport will look down on us? Only the important people have been invited. Not that there is much of a society here, I really fail to see what you see in this city. 

The event is in a few days, and everyone looks to me to make a decision. 

Your loving and confused son Orlath



Honored Lady Theka!

Lord Drac's invitation, which I'm sure Ortlath has told you about, must be a trap. If you can't present us with bodyguards on such short a notice, please let him know that it is not safe to go there, especially not without taking Uthas along!

Talk in town is all about who will replace Verlaine on the council, and chances are it will be decided at the ball rather than in a honest vote. A Councilor Grossette wants to challenge Drac about Verlaine's successor, it seems. So the ball might be twice the showdown, and even less safe for us to go there. 

In Your service

Nevukh




28th of Dhai

"We are going!"

Flip dropped his spoon into the porridge in surprise and Nev stoped chewing his honeyed bread. Both stared at Orlath in utter disbelief. Had he not just gotten a letter from his mother this very morning, telling him to stay put and excuse himself from the ball by claiming he had current flu going around? And had he not looked relieved about this idea just before they had started breakfast? Flip and Nev looked at each other, only Uthas remained oblivious and continued munching on a large chunk of ham. 

"We are?" Flip finally managed to get out. 

"But did yoiur mother not..." Nev started.

"Yes, exactly. In the same letter she tells me to excuse myself, she tells me to learn to make my own decisions. So, that probably means she wants me to do the opposite of what she tells me, no? Aw, come on, you know mom! She has always been chiding us for getting into trouble when we didn't do what she told us, but at the same time she also seemed kind of proud about our achievements. No matter how much damage we accidentally racked up."

"I don't think..." Nev tried again. 

Orlath took a large sip of tea and spread butter over fresh bread. "I'm glad I caught the meaning of her letter so quickly. We need to go shopping, buy nice dress outfits, including festive scabbards for our swords and daggers, as we didn't think to bring some. Flip needs a colorful servant uniform fit for a hero, and well, if we are to take Uthas, he needs something fancy, too, to show he's both an invited guest and my bodyguard."

Upon hearing his name, Uthas looked up with a questioning grunt. He understood "fancy" and didn't like the sound of it at all. But if that meant he'd be able to carry his weapons into the ballroom, that would do for him. He wasn't all hot about going, but if he had to, he would not do so without a means to fight well. 

"She'll not react well if you tell her you are going," Nev tried again, but was once more interrupted. 

"I won't be telling her until it is all over, same as always when we got into things we were not quite supposed to. That's likely what she is expecting me to do." The prince's voice was hard to hear as he was chewing while talking, a behavior that would have gotten himself smacked had he been at home, no matter his age. 

"If we are going to be shopping later, I need to do something beforehand," Flip interjected, outwardly calm. He had, in fact, expected something like that. "Unless you trust me to buy my own cloths?"

"Nah, not really," Orlath shook his head. "Your taste in clothes is not fitting for a servant of high status."

Resigned, Flip sighed and got up to clean the table now that everyone was almost done eating. "I thought so." Orlath' exclusive taste in materials and almost gnomish colors was a real annoyance, but he would make do. 



About half an hour later, Flip was racing through Freeport to reach the less reputable district. He ducked through alleyways and into a half broken down building, leaning against the wall to catch his breath for a bit before continuing. 

The aranea was already awaiting him, having felt him moving through the building. "I take it," the eerie voice of the spider sounded, "you need me to eliminate more of your enemies?"

"I'm not sure yet," flip gasped. "But probably, yeah." He started to explain about the ball – by now, the spider was pretty much up to date on the Freeport situation. "I'd like you to be me at the ball. You can do that, right?"

"Being you?" The aranea was amused. "Yes, but your friends would notice, would they not?"

"Not if we make you think and act like me! You do this all the time, being someone else. I'm sure you will do fine." Flip looked pleased with himself, and also somewhat admiring of the aranea. The spider was, in turn, pleased to see someone was holding him in any regard, and agreed. Having some fun and probably food and removing some evil from Freeport was a good combination in his eyes. 



1st of Rhune

Looking their best, the party – minus Flip and plus the aranea - arrived in the evening at the Sea Lord's Palace at the center of the Old City. At five stories high, it was by far the largest building in the area. A 15-foot-high stone wall enclosed the grounds of the palace. Twin large, black, cast-iron gates faced the street and allowed access to the courtyard. Four guards stood watch over the entrance, checking invitations. The landscaping within was well tended, with tall trees and numerous gardens of flowers. A white stone path lead from the gates to the palace beyond.

In the guard room, two more guards checked their invitations a second time. They paid little attention to the actual visitors, though, which caused Uthas to snort. The floor of the busy entrance hall was covered in a mosaic depicting a battle at sea between a pirate ship and a giant, purple squid. Ornate, golden double doors stood closed at the end of the hall leading to the ballroom. Two smaller doors sat in the right and left wall. Well-dressed guards stood before them, preventing access to the rooms beyond. Before they could introduce themselves to anyone, a butler came to politely lead them to the sitting area to the right to wait for the chamberlain. It was well decorated, and many paintings lined the walls. Two large couches sat in the center of the room, and a number of chairs were spread throughout.

"Sure knows how to live, this Drac," Flip-Spider said. 

"This is no life," Uthas was about to counter the point, but Nev made a gesture for them to shut up and wait in silence. 

The door swung open, and a halfling hustled into the room, breathing heavily. He took a minute to hike up his black pants over his protruding belly and smooth out his silver-buttoned jacket. After bowing deeply, he addressed all. "Greetings heroes! Milton Drac welcomes you to his home. I am Tomas Fleetfoot, High Chamberlain of the Sea Lord’s Palace. You are to be honored tonight at the ball for your deeds in defense of Freeport. We don’t have much time, so please pay attention. In a few minutes, I will lead you into the hallway as a speech is made in your honor. The Sea Lord will then introduce you to the gathering, and you will enter the ballroom and approach the dais. The Sea Lord will present you all with the Order of Drac, a very great honor you know, and the ball will begin. Any questions? Good. Let’s go.“ 

Tomas lead them all into the hallway. The gold double doors now stood open, revealing the large ballroom. There were two single golden doors on either end of the room, in the middle of each wall. The floor was covered with polished black marble. At the far end of the room, a semi-circle of windows, about half as wide as the room itself, jutted out into the garden outside the palace. Many colorful tapestries depicting various maritime scenes covered the walls. Large glass spheres hung from the ceiling. They glowed with a yellow light that illuminated the room.

In front of the windows was a dais with 13 polished oak chairs. One chair in the middle was larger than the others. The chair directly to the right of this chair was draped in black cloth. The guests were spread out around the room, at round tables. The center of the room hads no tables, leaving room for dancing. A group of minstrels waited to the right of the dais. Standing in the center of the dais was a tall man with an angular face. He wore a long, light-green robe with a jeweled belt. He looked toward the so-called heroes and then addressed the guests. 

"Thank you all for coming to this grand ball to celebrate the completion of the lighthouse. Soon all the world will speak of the greatness of Freeport. As a glowing beacon, the lighthouse shall shine forth to all peoples, proclaiming the unspeakable power of our glorious city. Tonight, however, we honor the heroes who have saved us from the traitor Verlaine and the dark Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign. If not for their vigilance, our fair city might have fallen under the domination of unfathomable evil. Come forward, my friends, and accept the Order of Drac and our sincerest gratitude.“ 

The room erupted in applause. Uthas groaned, a sound luckily drowned out by many clapping hands. Nev and Orlath looked at each other and shrugged, then walking up in front of Flip-Spider and Uthas. Milton handed each hero a gold medal with a pirate ship engraved on it, shaking their hands as he did, wearing a fake looking smile all the time. They were then shown to a table near the dais, and the music and merriment began.



Among the serving boys and girls running around in the ballroom was the real Flip, having called in a favor with someone who owned him a saved marriage after a drunken night. The halfling was disguised with fake black hair and a few painted on birthmarks. He watched everyone carefully, making sure he listened to all gossip very carefully. You could always gain more information as someone who was not really being seen, he knew. He just hoped the spider would behave and Uthas, who knew about the whole scam, would make sure Nev and Orlath wouldn't overreact in case they would find out. 

There were two main topics of conversation. The first was the political intrigue surrounding the nomination of a new councilor to replace Verlaine. The council was currently broken up into two different factions. Five members were loyal to Drac, while six members followed Lady Elise, the leader of the opposition. Lady Elise needed only one more councilor in her camp to be able to override Milton on the council. Of course, Drac would like to maintain his control over the council by getting his nominee elected. Speculations went wild about how this current power struggle would conclude. 

The second topic was, of course, the lighthouse and its real purpose. Many of the people at the ball had seen or learned interesting pieces of information about strange goings on at the lighthouse. To flip's dismay, they were usually shutting up about the interesting parts once anyone, even a servant, came near. Knowing or saying too much was a dangerous affair in Freeport, so it seemed. He hoped his companions would be careful with their own words. 



While Orlath, as usual, excelled at making small talk and playing on his status both as a hero and royal blood of the main land, Nev soon got bored with it all. A glass of pearl wine in hand, he lazily walked around the guests, trying to glean something useful. He talked a bit with some of the females, but none of them was really raising his interest, and he ddoged the hero worship of a young warrior who could not stop going on about how he wanted to be like them. Finally, he came to where one of the council members, a bard with ties to the elven pirates, regaled his audience with hero stories and decided to stay there a while. 

Flip-Spider was doing what he was there for. Sniffing out lizardfolk. His arachnid senses were quite accurate, but he had had no luck so far. The food and drink offered didn't make his hunger lessen; while he could consume them, it was more like sweets and spoils than a real meal. If he would find one of the lizards other than the old priest who he knew to be on their side, he would probably devour the unfortunate one right away. 

As luck would have it, Flip-Spider passed the table of some of the councilors a bit later. One of those present at the table clearly had that underlying lizard scent. An overweight one, but that might just be the shape shift; Flip-Spider had the same shape-shifting abilities after all. When the man got up for a bit, trying to make his way over to where Drac was, the aranea stepped into his way. "Excuse me, councilor? Could we have a word with you?"

"We?" The lizard man, posing as a Brock Wallace, or so Flip-spider had heard him addressed, looked around in confusion. 

"My companions are waiting outside;" the fake Flip assured, pointing to the eastern door leading out of the ballroom. "We have to show you something that is not for everyone's eyes." 

This made the lizard even more nervous. But then, the fake Wallace seemed to catch himself. "Very well, if you insist. I can hardly refuse you, after all you did for us. And, I may have a proposal for you as well." 

With the same sort of eager smile he had seen on Flip's face, the spider led the councilor out and towards the stairs to the basement. "Down here, I'm afraid. Better safe than sorry." 

Fake-Wallace nodded, trying not to be too worried. "Suits me fine," he said. "I would not want Drac to hear anything, myself." 

Drac? Flip-Spider wondered, but decided not to ask. Was this a set up attempt? This lizard shapeshift smelled as if he had talked intensely with Drac recently, if Flip-Spider remembered Drac's scent right.  Yeah, that must be the trap Flip had warned about. Well, there would be no set up now. Except the one he himself had for the fake councilor. 

A few minutes later, one muffled, panicked scream sounded from the basement, but no one heard over the music and laughter of the party.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 10, 2012)

The evening was quite fun, and interesting information could be gathered as well. At least, that was what Orlath was telling himself while he had too much to drink and talked to too many people. What was likely important or not somewhat swam all together in his unsober brain, but he would later be able to relay some important details:

– how the chamberlain had confessed he had seen a "strange sign" in a book that made someone jump out of a window and had barely managed to leave the room himself without doing the same. 
– that no local artisans were involved in the works on the upper lighthouse levels.
– the lighthouse used some green metal called "serpent's blood" but what exactly for the merchant he talked to could not say.
– supposedly, strange lights where seen at night at the lighthouse, and then two dead "creatures" had been found. Sister Gwendolyn was somewhat confusing to talk to as she kept trying to stop him from drinking, so he was a bit unsure about the details. 
– the upper levels of the lighthouse had been closed off for a while now.
– several magical things – he couldn't remember the details – had been brought from the mainland.


Nev was not that much more lucky. While listening to song and talk, he found the split in the council both fascinating and tiresome. Sister Gwendolyn, who was the aunt of the hero worshiping warrior, filled him in on the happenings of the last few years, but it basically came down to "he said, she said" and Nev was hesitant to believe anything at face value. The sister also mentioned the lighthouse workers being scared, especially at night. Strange noises at night, flashes of light and some strange creatures found dead. From the descriptions, they sounded like owlbears. 

At some point, he noticed Flip was missing – Uthas was talking battle with some other warriors, as usual – and decided to look for the halfling. Knowing Flip better than his friend knew the rogue, Nev kept both eyes out for a small figure "liberating" items from rich guests. What he saw instead was a young human woman doing just the same thing. He remembered having talked to her before – she seemed shallow and boring at the time. Just a ruse, he now guessed, as he was trailing her process through the room, being more interested in her than finding Flip – or the whole of their mission – now. He didn't care she took things for a sport from people who had too much money to begin with, but she might be worth the pursuit, being human or not. 

One of the reasons he had gotten into trouble so much back home was his fondness for the other gender. Any interesting woman, sometimes even more than one at a time, would cause him to even forget his magical studies. And he was usually too focused on the females to note if they had any males in their lives or worse, were married. In the last years, he had had to perform quite a few expeditious retreats due to this oversight. He had promised himself not to make the same mistakes outside the Realm, but here he was again, chasing the hem of a dress without taking into account possible retributions. 

He bumped into the lizard posing as temple elder, Thuron, shortly before he was close enough to probably strike up a conversation again. "Has Drac made any attempt to compromise you yet?" K'Stallo-Thuron asked. "For he will certainly try, I know him that well by now."

The elf shook his head and began relaying the bits and pieces of information he had gathered. "Other than that, the two factions of the council each have their replacement candidate for the murdered Verlaine, but that seems to be normal. Drac might not win this time around but from what I heard, he will do anything, including murder if needed, to make his candidate happen."

K'Stallo-Thuron nodded. "Yes, and probably try to blame it on you again. Just try to have no opinion on anything, no matter what side tries to lure you in."

The elf could easily agree with that. The High Lady had been very specific in that regard once he had written her about her son's rogue decision to go to the ball anyway. Being neutral would be their best option, despite working against this whole unholy Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign stuff. "I'll see what more I can find out," he claimed while making a beeline for the woman he fancied, catching her just after she had liberated a purse from some heavily painted elderly woman. "Hey again," he smiled widely. "Care for a dance? We didn't get the chance earlier."




Orlath was about done with having no opinion. He stifled a yawn after his 50th or so dance with one not-so-young woman of standing or the other, all the time wondering how Nev got all the younger ones. Of course, he knew it was because he was the prince – the younger women didn't want to seem imposing by coming to him for dances and he could not impose on them without making it look like they had a chance of some sort. But Nev was of high enough standing to face similar problems, yet he never really seemed to have them. 

The hour was getting late, and food, wine and too much dancing must have done a number on his mind, because for a moment, he thought he saw Flip among the servants. He looked again, but couldn't see any halfling in the mingle anymore. It must have been because he was so used to seeing Flip as a servant, which he after all was supposed to be, the elf convinced himself. Drawing the moonsilver pocket watch from his robe, he checked on the time. It was early morning already. If Drac would have planned to do something to them, he would have by now. They would be able to excuse themselves anytime soon. 

Talking of Drac – the Sea Lord looked decidedly distressed, running through the guests as if he was looking for someone important who had gone missing. Orlath put on his best I'm-politely-concerned face and interrupted the man. "Is everything alright, Lord Drac?" he asked with all the sympathy he could muster. 

"What? Oh, yeah yeah." Drac looked non too happy about being stopped by anyone. "You have not, by any chance, seen councilor captain Wallace recently, have you?"

"I'm afraid not. Last I saw of him, he was wanting to get some air." Orlath totally made that up, but he secretly enjoyed giving the evil lord false leads. "He seemed to have been a little annoyed about one of the other councilor's comments." He left that vague on purpose, sure Drac would fill in what he thought was the truth. 

Drac grunted. Then he suddenly smiled in an attempt to be charming. "How are you enjoying the evening?" 

"Quite spectacular," Orlath lied with long years of practice in such talks. "I hope you do not only hold parties when a lighthouse is completed, because that would be a waste of your talents."

Drac looked slightly pleased, but before he could answer, there was a sudden disturbance on the the dance floor. The music came to a sudden halt as a man wearing a long, brown robe tied by a dirty rope-belt shuffled into the room. He was unshaven, with long hair and a beard. How he was able to get by the guards was a mystery. 

People moved aside as the intruder reached the center of the room. In a raspy voice, he spoke. "Heed me well! The words of an old man should not be ignored. In the ancient scriptures of Yig, it is written: 

"The Yellowed Sign once again shall appear. 
Then the time for Yig’s revenge will be near. 
As the finger of evil rises toward heaven, 
One must pay heed to the calling of his brethren. 
Search below the waves for that which was unmade, 
And return with the Serpent carved of Jade. 
When the madness is unleashed upon the land, 
The icon of jade alone shall stand. 
The end of the creature from outside 
Contained within the Serpent deep inside. 

Remember these verses well, citizens of Freeport. The prophecies of Yig do not lie.“ 

The old man then transformed into a small snake. A guard stepped forward and stabbed the serpent with a spear. It vanished in a puff of smoke. This all happened so fast that Nev, standing close by with the girl, didn't even have the time to try and detect for magic. 

"What nonsense is that? Guards! How did he get in? Band, keep the music playing, no guests of mine will be bothered by such tricks." Drac, having lost all his good humor by now, basically hissed. 

Orlath faked total disinterest. "I'm sure just a cheap magic tricks of your political opponents. Happens in the Realm all the time." 

As soon as Drac was out of earshot, K'Stallo-Thuron came over, looking concerned. "I think this prophecy or whatever it was is of great importance. Please meet me tomorrow morning at the temple. Well, or whenever you wake up."

Orlath nodded. It was time for them to take their leave. He waved to Nev and Uthas – the latter looking rather drunk by now, the way he was singing with some of the other warriors  - but he could still not make out Flip. Where did that little no-good halfling hide out? It would not do to leave without his servant. 

As if he had read the elf's thoughts, Flip appeared through one of the ballroom doors, looking like he had been in and out of his clothes. A female, maybe? Orlath doubted it; Flip had never shown any romantic interest that he knew of. Or maybe he had gotten into a shuffle. Orlath waved to him, indicating they would be leaving. Flip nodded and followed them without a word. With a chuckle, Nev commented on Flip looking as if he had eaten a whole ox and drank the wine for it, too. 




Flip watched as a disheveled looking Flip-Spider left with the others. Which meant it was time for him to make a run for it as well. As he knew all he could probably find out by now – and had a few "liberated" items in his pockets as well – the halfling was fine with that. Just when he tried to retreat to the kitchen and take the back exit as it was fit for a servant, a large toad jumped right into the dessert he was handing over to one of the ladies. With a screech, the older woman fell of her chair fainting. A small gnome, probably not even a teenager yet, came jumping after it in a panic. Flip recognized the boy as the apprentice of the High Wizard Tarmon. With his usual quick thinking, he grabbed the toad. "Your master's familiar?" he asked as he steered boy and toad away from the commotion around the lady. He could not afford to be noticed. 

The boy nodded. "Very sorry, it won't happen again. Burkhart is old and senile, you know, but he can still be quite useful at times. "

"No worries," Flip chuckled. "It was kind of fun. Say, would you be able to introduce me to your master? Not now but maybe tomorrow? I'm not who I look to be," he assured the worried looking gnome. "I'm one of the heroes of the evening, but I am also a servant and had to take on a role to serve my prince." He hoped the rather obvious lie, as he was in Drac's uniform, was lost on the young boy, and that the apprentice had not seen the other Flip leaving. 

"Eh, sure, I guess. In what matters though?" The gnome looked to where his master was making ready to leave. 

"In matters of an evil we need the help of an experienced wizard." Flip put all the weight on "experienced" as, despite Tarmon likely being aware of the relative high rank the two nobles he had to watch over had in the wizard world of the Realm, he could not have failed to notice the lack of any hands-on experience. Indeed, Realm wizards, especially of the noble kind, we known to be rather theoretical or driven by fancy. 

"Will do," the boy nodded. "Master Termon likes to help out the younger mages." With that, he smiled and made for his waving master. 

"No doubt," Flip chuckled again. A senile toad. Wizards....


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 13, 2012)

2nd of Rhune


Bosslady


I has talk with fighters from mercenary guild. They says agree to your idea of make them protect the Realm protectarites on the south lands. I has not tell Ortlath about it as you said. I do not know why so but whatever you say bosslady. 

Has been no danger at party save lack of alcohol. Must have drink bit too much, Flip was double in weird way, being a servant of party and guest also. Have asked but he say I have soft head. I no have soft head. I just not good with talk and write and numbers. I good with tactic. 

Son of yours have had weird magic acidental. You know small ball of fire he make some time? Tried make bigger ball of fire. Got hands burned so not can write to you. Priests say it magic injury, so not heal with spells. Was funny to watch but orlath he says not laugh at him. You not learn with no oops he says. 

Then Nev tried to make small ball of fire, but he no good with element stuff. He almost burn down temple as nothing hapen first and when he go out of safe room priest have to try spell in, ball of fire forms late and went boom in hallway. Nev almost heal with spells but also not write but I think he not write because of ashamed at oops and not for not able to hold a pen. I knows he can do that magic writing thing.

Flip gone do some searching for what he say is top secret. I think that bottom secret, not top, because I can't see. Flip he is a bit strange last days but maybe because you make him do stuff Nev and Orlath not supposed to know also. 

This morning before acidental at temple, we all talk to high priest, he say old story of legend about what this prophecy at party was about. Just wish he talk slower and not with so many big words. I not that good in other talk but orcish yet. 

This Jade Serpent (means snake Nev explain and I know jade is green stone!) io Yip... or yap... some koboldish name anyway. Well its in temple of yip or yap. Somewhere bottom from sea. Now there is good story of pirate called Black Dog. Like that name, easy to fit in head. He captain of pirate ship and wrote some notes called log if I get it right this says where is the entrance for temple of yip yap. 

Orcs of pirate ship we now friend with say they know story and tell us all bout Black Dog. He got so rich he hide all his treasure, they say with traps and all. He was best pirate some 50 years back. Then he just up and gone. Must have goten dead as now haunts cave with his treasure in they say, but who tries find all the stuff never come back. 

We found man named Gareth who was in crew of Black Dog then, and with some talking to he says where cave entrance is. He want lots of money for and son of yours wanted to pay but Flip and me tok him by scruff and tells him to spit it out or be spit out so we not pay. Nev says we do not going to get treasure just entrance for temple. And we can find entrance for it because of Black Dog log thingy. 

So we got orc pirates to take us in rowboat to cave. They too say not to steal Black Dog's stuff. Bad juju to take from legend ghost. We went in cave and there was sort of lake inside. A weird turtle-crab thing attacked us. Orc pirates make short fight and make soup from it on beach of lake. Then they tried to take a saber stuck in the ground but that thing way eeevil. Bad ghost pops up and we all ran back to boat and left saber. Just Nev and Orlath not run. But ghost thing went away when no one touched the saber. 

I not wanted to go on but have duty to Orlath so had go with. Pirate all stay behind wish me luck and say they are not for fight with ghost. They are right with it, but not choice of mine! So went in and there is a fake picture in next cave. What you call iluson. The others not see it fake so had to remind that I not fooled by such stuff. So we back in boat and I row us to other cave part. 

Then come to dirty pool of water but was dead end so we all go back all in boat as dang cave is full of water, and then we come to beach at chamber with stakes. Some stakes had skeleton on it but no undead. Flip said that this was people trying to get the treasure before. By how dead bodies were in sand he make pattern of trap and we gots through. Flip, he is very clever and good friend. He shows me some way to find traps here and there. 

Then finally we come to door with warning. Son of yours knocked and asked to talk to the ghost Black Dog. Son of yours sometimes bit loose in the head you know that bosslady? Could has have goten us all spooked up or worse killed. 

So we tell them we not want treasure and have come with orc pirates to pay respect and all and then Orlath ask about the temple door. I was more want to hear pirate storys and he has lots talk about adventures. He tell me and Flip go get orcs to tell stories to. Orcs come as not want anger ghost but then orcs see Black Dog is old ghost wanting to talk sometime so we all sat down and share stories. 

Oh, the temple doors, Black Dog say his mate Tom tried open the temple door by puting hand in serpent mouth but then he got hit with poison trap and almost died. Flip shook had says his own fault and also Black Dog very clever for not going in there. Black Dog just bit mad, says if we go in there and find treasure, we should pay some tribute for he was one who found door. Nev said sure but Flip was not looking so cool about it. 

So we back in boat again and – bosslady, why always me have to row? Orlath and Nev are both strong warrior, not strong as me but they can row! But no, let the half-orc to it. I'm fighter no servant. Flip says he needs to be the rowman, not sure what is but he always shout commands at me in boat. 

So we take yet other long water filled hall in boat. Water runs strong here and we almost bump into rotten boards nailed over water way. On the boards it said danger and to keep out. Orlath hacked the boards kaput with his sword. Then we come to the door Black Dog was been talking about. We come at beach and there was green wall what Flip tells us is all made of the jade stone. There on the wall they carved 2 of the serpent people with robes all red – not good with green, got head pains from looking – and some sort of tower all wound up like a snake. Flip says the wall pictures are a murrall or some like that but I know carved walls are carved walls.

Door was in middle of carved snake people and on door was another carved picture of a snake. Flip says now it is called a relief but why it is a relief that it is carved I don't get. There was writing under it. Orlath did some magic stuff and then says there is written that you must put arm in mouth of snake as the poor pirate in story has done. But also says there is some illusion in there and probably that was why tom pirate thought snake was biting. 

Then I was a bit dumb but all came out good. See I ain't affected by illusion so I just put my arm in and turned knob. Flip and Nev all yell NO but too late and it worked. Snake door went all open and we went all in. 

So we was at top of a sunken tower. Means instead of going up from down we had to go down from up. Just that down was all covered in water. Stairs all flooded. Another snake statue  was in center of the room and more of pictures on wall. Some place there was scribbled in red. Its snake language so Ortlath only can read with his magic. He says it was a praying chamber. Well I thought so from the statue and pictures and all. The red writing was a warning of the yip yap god abandoning its followers. That's why I not much with gods, no better than mortals with them go up and about at whim. 

So we have no way of going under water for long and was stuck. So, you guess it bosslady, we row all the way back and collect pirates and tell Black Dog we come back next day with potions for under water and if he want to follow us in. He is dead already and door not trap for dead people. Black dog says yes, he eager to have another adventure. Pirates all want come along also and safe their city from stupid cult people. 

So we go back tomorrow. Orlath says to being the snake fake priest, priest always good in temple. 

I really tire of writing so I make Flip tell you after tomorrow. 


~U



3th of Rhune


Most High Lady Theka! 


Uthas has already given you the breakdown of our first foray into the caves, I hear. Now to the fun part where we really got to it. 

We went back with the orcs – this time including captain Scarbelly, who wanted to see the famous ghost himself – Black Dog the ghost, Snake-Thuron and your old friend Loremaster Falthar. The prince made the mistake, in my eyes, to mention our plans to him, and it seems he found his adventurer's dust again. Don't take me wrong, the man is a fountain of knowledge and contacts and ideas. He's skilled with magic and all, but he has been holed up in his curio shop for 15 years now. 

He did fine, no worries Milady, but now he talks about leaving the shop for us to tend for a while while he wants to go up and about and tying up some lose ends. He is not ready for the world out there, as it has very much changed in the last 15 years. Yeah, so I like the guy and am worried. Could you maybe talk to him?

Anyway, we were back in the sunken tower's top. It was a bit too crowded for my taste, with us, the two sages and 5 orcs. Not to mention the ghost, who didn't really take up space but we can tell you, having a ghost slip right through you is a very uncomfortable thing. 

Black Dog floated down to see how it looked there. Turned out we only needed water breathing spells for the next level. Under it, the water could not reach as it was magically contained. The two sages might have discussed it all day if we had not prodded them on. The water way way too cold to do debates there, and asides, we ran into a little issue when one of the orcs grabbed an amulet from yet another statue of a serpent. Immediately, a shadowy snake ghost manifested and attacked. Black Dog tried to interfere but found the other ghost too mad and powerful. Snake-Priest turned it, or more, utterly destroyed it. 

We made out of the water level and Nev dried us all up, including the orcs which meant quite some hot air and steam. Then we saw the heads. Luckily, not real ones, but carved – serpents again, of course – with some glow magic in glass like balls among their fangs. At least we didn't need light magic or lanterns. There was also an altar with the same serpent theme and a jade bowel on it. And it turned out the damp smell had not been just us, but the old pillows lying about in the room had some part of it. 

Now your son had what he called an 'instinctive reaction' to the pillows.  Something to do with a childhood event and mold diseases. Whatever the reason, he decided to produce a fireball to torch them. Not his small one he barely used to manage, but the larger form he tried at the temple earlier. In close quarters. In overcrowded close quarters. The sages were, to our luck, immune or resistant to fire; they had not a burned hair on them. Scarbelly had an amulet of elemental protection and didn't lose much but his hair. Orlath himself must have remembered to invoke his own elemental protection this time before trying to get us all killed. Uthas threw me, Nev and one of the orcs behind the altar, where I heavily bumped my head and was almost crushed by the orc and half-orc, as there was precious little space. We got still burned somewhat, me less since the others were all on top of me. The other 3 orcs went down in a blaze of glory. The water above us was caught as well so we had more hot steam produced. 

It took the priest and the Loremaster hours to heal the 3 torched orcs and the rest of us up enough to continue. They weren't happy with Orlath, and Scarbelly grumbled something about payback once we were out. Something about always wanting to spank an elf, and an elf prince all the better. 

At least, the affair brought us to the attention of another ghost. One high priest Alisstar, a serpent, of course, who was trying to complete a ritual to set himself and his brethren free of their ghostly existence in the temple. Turned out the amulet the orc found was one of the things he needed. We had to persuade the orc to give it up. We agreed to help him find the rest of the stuff and he said he'd help us with that jade serpent. 

Black Dog went ahead through (literally) the other levels while we made camp, being all exhausted and hurt and out of healing magic. He returned saying he found more ghosts, almost all mad and aggressive. He also said Orlath should toss another fireball down a level – without us anywhere close -  if he wanted to get rid of the rotten pillows and bedding down in what according to the high priest ghost was the acolyte chamber. Orlath did that, but then was quite exhausted as well. 

So here we are, awaiting tomorrow with a bit of worry. 


Your humble servant Flip


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 14, 2012)

4th of Rhune

Honored Lady Theka!


It is getting harder and harder to keep it from Ortlath that we are writing to you as well. And I dislike having this secret from him. But, as you command. 

We are back from the temple, and the temple is now gone! The Loremaster was a great help, I'm so glad he decided to become more active again. 

After we woke up early this morning, instead of having breakfast we had 4 undead acolytes to deal with who, if the priest can be trusted, only attacked us to be killed and end their existence. We obliged. Fighting uncorporals is frustrating though, I need to get myself a sword or saber with some magical extra I think. Never saw the need for it back in the Realm, where we mostly dueled for fun. 

After disposing of the poor acolytes we came to a prayer room. I am wondering what kind of weird god this Yig really is, doing so much harm to those who worshiped him. The room was a nightmare, the wall the usual serpent, this time in a mosaic form. The eyes glowed, as if it was alive. I didn't dare look into them, being sure of some evil magic going on. But Uthas and Flip both did and promptly went to attack us. Orlath had to magically hold both of them so I could serene touch them. Scarbelly had the sense – amazingly enough – to cover the eyes with a bed sheet from his equipment. Falthar took a book from the altar with him; unfortunately, as he confirmed, it wasn't anything helpful to our search for the missing ritual items. 

Before we could get one level down, we had to fight a wraith. The Loremaster tricked it to attack him, and he had an amulet repelling, and in this case destroying, attacking special undead types, so that was easy for a change. Level down we found the temple's infirmary, with two more undead serpent priests stuck there in eternal sickness. Can you imagine they could not leave their beds for centuries? Really, this Yig god is not on my good side. 

The two told us what they remembered in their half mad state before we killed them on their request. We got some valuable information about the missing items, too. One of them, the armor called Serpent Scales, was actually still on one of those shadow priests, however that works with an uncorporal creature. It was a warrior priest in the training room yet another level down. He immediately challenged us to a training fight. It was like he didn't get he was dead, and that we were not his acolytes. On the bright side, this meant that he was not out to kill us. But we needed the armor off him and, ideally, him ending his pitiful existence as well. 

Scarbelly, who is quite the clever orc, came up with the idea of the orcs fighting him one by one, pretending to be his students. They could not harm Vrosh – that was the undead's name – because of the armor he wore, we had been told as much. The armor had one slight vulnerability though, where it must have been damaged by a superior opponent a while back. The two shadows in the infirmary had told us where the damage was. If we looked closely, it was clearly to see. The spell to disrupt undead worked wonders, although we all had to try several times because the armor, despite us aiming right, absorbed much of the magic. 

Uthas brought the armor to the shadow priest once we were done while the rest of us kept searching the next level. And what do you know, more undead in the mess hall. They, too, had no idea they were dead and thought we, of all things, might be food! Orlath and the priest somehow managed to get through to them about their undead status. They were all confused after that, but we didn't attack them as they had not asked to be killed. We figured the ritual we were collecting the components for would take care of it, and it did in the end. 

We then found a makeshift prison with another poor soul trapped in it. This one talked in riddles, or rather, wanted us to solve an easy riddle before giving us any information. This way, we found out where the Venom of the Serpent was – hidden in yet another statue of their god. Again, we sent Uthas to deliver it upstairs once we had retrieved it. In the time we needed to do so, the Loremaster had found the high priest's journal entries. In there is an interesting bit of insight about the Unspeakable One. It is said he might not be of this world. Do you think it is possible? I am not all that versed in religion, do our scholars ever mention this? 

We had a comical moment, too, as we encountered the shadows of the high priest's assistants. They hated each other and seemed to have been fighting all the centuries, wanting each other dead. Each of them asked us to kill the other. After some laughter (and also feeling bad for them of course) we obliged both of them. 

Unfortunately, just when we thought we were about done and it would be an easy day, we found the sacrificial chamber with a whole lot of undead. Seems the priests have sacrificed sentient creatures – which definitely makes their god evil in my eyes – and only Orlath's and mine fireballs could take care of the matter. Ash not does good zombies make. 

Then we found the most curious thing – a hatchery. From what the Loremaster got from the journal, the priests of Yig were chosen before birth and hatched in the temple. The room was full of mostly broken eggs. It seems that once the fate of the temple became clear to some, they destroyed the unborn to prevent them from sharing their fate. There were still stones in there giving off magical heat, which was welcome after the dampness of the temple. The orcs were very interested in them, because it could keep warmth in their ship without risking a fire. Scarbelly and the orc shaman present came up with a way to carry all 8 in a rug between them. 

One of the eggs was intact, and we took it along out of curiosity. This now causes some issues, but more on that later. 

We also found what must have been a rich waiting room once. Orlath wanted to fireball the room because of more molded fabric but he was all out of spell energy. Good thing that, too, I am still a little bit mad at him for the incident in the altar room. Black Dog's ghost was all excited about the first real treasure here, a jade serpent statue which was a replica, as it seemed, but still very valuable. The orcs agreed to take it along and drop it in the dead pirate's treasure hoard later. Other than that, we found a stuck door with water seeping out under it, if just very little. We didn't dare open it, as it looked very much like the original entrance leading to the open sea. 

Oh, yes, there were more statues. One of them was quite tall and had yellow light coming out of its eyes. The light illuminated a double door with the usual snake carving. The most curious thing; when standing in the path of the light it was shining right through us! 

We could not get the door to open, and it was Flip who finally discovered that the statue had eyelids we needed to close for the magical light to stop. After that, the doors opened up to what the snakes in the infirmary had named the Serpent's Pit. It was basically a large amphitheater in half moon shape. And yeah, more rotting pillows and such, and Orlath almost had a panic attack about it. I have no idea what his issue is, he doesn't tell. It must have been a long time back in his past, as I know him almost his whole life. 

And there was a large undead snake. Yes, undead undead undead. And we were all out of magic so we had to manually hack it apart. Luckily, the orcs and Uthas did most of the work, and that spear Scarbelly had taken from the warrior priest earlier seemed to be quite the help. But they were at it for quite some time, nobody wanting to risk being bitten. I picked up some additional colorful orc language while watching. 

We then removed the Fangs of the Serpent and went back to the undead priest. He was happy enough to have everything he needed, but one thing, it seemed. He needed the blood of one of us as he was, well, undead and had no blood to give. K'Stallo agreed to do this, after all, they were his people, if from centuries back. 

The ritual itself was strange, including the mixing of blood and venom and a lot of weird snake language. When all was done, the Jade Serpent disengaged itself from the altar and we could take it. The high priest had just time to thank us before he ceased his cursed existence. Unfortunately, the whole tower began to shake badly, and we had to hurry up through the water – with some difficulty with the heat stones and all – and out of the building, back into the boat and off. The whole caves shook, and Uthas and two of the orcs panicked about being buried alive. 

But, after dropping off Black Dog and his new treasure, we all made it out. Had to promise the ghost we'd check in on him every now and then. He must be very lonely. 

We had to wait for the tide to be right before we could leave the caves so we slept in there. When we came out finally, it was just dawn, and a lot of ships and boats of all types filled the waters around Freeport. We were back just in time before the lighthouse was supposed to be opened that night. Milton's Folly had no scaffolding anymore, and if we would not know of the dark secret it held, we might have liked the view. 

We parted ways with the orcs and decided to prepare for the night. Scarbelly made it clear that, supportive of our endeavor as he and many other pirates were, they would not risk life and ship to this, as they would, if needed, always find another port to sail to. That is fair enough, I suppose. I would do the same thing. I am not even sure now if we should just let someone else finish this, but there seems to be no one else. 

We will now set out to Milton's folly to see what we can do. It would be impossible to get close by day, but I am sure, Milady remembers the invisibility rings Orlath and me had so much fun with at the ambassador party last year? We did not give them all to the royal treasurer as instructed. We kept 5 of them, I am reluctant to admit. But now, maybe for the first time, we can do something useful with them.


Ever in Your service

Nevukh


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 15, 2012)

6th of Rhune



Dear Mom, 


Whatever you may have heard from our embassy – to which we have had no contact whatsoever, I can assure you, so they can't know a thing – is totally distorted. We did not cause mayhem. We prevented it. 

Here is what really happened. We got to the lighthouse – and yes, we still had the rings, whoever told you that – and used the floating disc spell Nev so incompletely manages to get in through some large, open archways some feet off the ground. Stupid construction if you ask me, and we were lucky the spell flopped once we were inside. Thanks to the noise we made when doing so, Uthas and Flip – I suspect it was them and no participation in the slaughter from Nev – dispatched the 4 guards posted on that level. I felt a bit sick, yes, there is something eerie about dead bodies being dragged off by seemingly no one. Then we made up the stairs, where either Uthas or Nev bumped into me. Yes, we had forgotten we couldn't see each other either and that there was no way we could communicate by touch. So when we came into the room where some of the lower tier cultist did some creepy ritual, I had no idea what to do. There was a funny smell in the air, and I guess I sniffed because the next moment, Flip whispered "rotten pillows." At least I'm pretty sure that is what he had said. I was close to panicked and before I know it, the room was burning like before. I have no recollection of even casting any spell, least of all one I am not completely capable off, but it must have been extremely powerful as it reeked of burned flesh and other stuff, and there was no one left in sight. That didn't help my panic so I ran on, not looking where the others were, and fell over Flip. Small people can be such a pain. 

Nev was somewhere cursing the cultists out for desecrating the shrine of the sea god. When I got up, we had all calmed down a bit and checked out the other two rooms. Flip is really clever with such things, he figured out what to move on either statue in the shrine rooms to make the next doors open. I did not get the details I fear, as I was a bit distracted by the dead body of a woman, a thief perhaps, which was floating in the Sea God's water shrine. Flip was indecent enough to search her and take some things. Somehow we ended up in a small hidden room, Nev who had somehow found me pushed me along to a staircase leading upwards. 

I was just about to take charge again when the trap door at the top was pushed open and we were greeted with a terrible smell. I was pushed into the room with the others, finding myself in a square room filling the whole level, as it seemed, and full of dead bodies. Flip said something about the missing workers but i sure didn't want to look that closely. Something was slurping and launched at us. I am not sure what it was, mom. It was definitely hostile, and this time it was Nev and me throwing the fireballs. Uthas cursed something vile and knocked us back down the stairs, not sure if accidentally or if he had judged where the spells came from. We barely caught ourselves. Flip says it was good that way or the fire would have caught. I told him that this was not true, that there had been enough space for us to avoid the blast. He said something about straw and old bedding, and then we smelled and heard that the fire was still going on. Dead bodies smell really awful when burning; at least the cultists below had had the decency to stop burning once they were dead. 

I guess Nev went up and did something with a cold spell, because we heard him bump something, probably his head judging from the gash on his face we saw much later. When we came back up, it was now smelling like freshly burned bodies in cold water. You don't really want to know how that smells, mom. 

Flip was angry at us because of some tracks he has supposedly seen in the mess on the floor before we had destroyed all evidence. He said to wait and went off. We saw him splashing through the remaining water towards the pillows. Turned out one of them was hollow and contained a stairway to the levels up. 

Up was where we reached another trap door. There were muffled voices behind it. Now, we were invisible but they would clearly see and hear the trap door opening. Nev and me discussed the situation. Yes, we somewhat ignored both Flip and Uthas in the process but neither of them has leadership experience. We decided to jump right in and for best defense and attack in one, use all ice or slippery spells we still had, which was probably not much but we thought would to. 

When we did so, we found ourselves in a strange yellow light coming from lots of candles and the yellow signs inscribed into many bricks. The whole room pulsed with unholy energy, even we could sense that. From top of a massive staircase around the walls, 6 people looked down. We could make out Drac and more snakes. Drac gave some orders, and one of the snakes came at us. The grease spell helped bump him off the stairs, but we had ignored the possibility that our foes might be capable of magic as well. Mr. Snake came down slowly while laughing at us – or at where he thought we were which was, luckily, completely off. His fireball hit the wrong corner. Just then, Uthas stormed at him with his axe and the short sword to boot and – silly half-orc – a battle cry. Now that he knew where we were, he aimed a lot better with his spells. Flip cried out that he could not see anything and Nev was hit by some magic missiles. We heard the thud when he dropped. To the misfortune of the snake man, he had missed Uthas, who's spell resistance is, as usual, amazing. And Uthas was very very angry now. He flew into a rage. We heard his shouts and saw the body parts of our foe and two others who had come to help their friend fly into all directions. Then Uthas went up the stairs, and, with the grease spell still there, fell right down again. While we dispelled that, he went up again, although he seemed hurt. He didn't pay attention to any injuries and attacked those above as well. We could barely keep up. Running up stairs is not a sport Nev or me usually engage in, but Flip did fine. By the time we came up, it looked as if Flip was lodged on the back of Drac, at least by the way the man flung his arms trying to reach behind. There was blood on the ground, and from the way it dripped from seemingly nowhere, Uthas was clearly injured. I tried to magically hold Drac, but it did not work. He danced, with Flip on his back, around a dais in the center of this last room on the lighthouse's top. Said center held a small pillar with a magic crystal. From what the Loremaster had told us from the old writings and the high priest's journal, that was were we had to put that Jade Serpent instead. Now, try to do that with pandemonium all around you! I didn't even dare take it out of the backpack. 

Then Drac managed to shake Flip off. Our halfling hit the crystal, and both rolled off of the dais and down the stairs. Well, the crystal went down, anyway, I have no idea where Flip went. With a cry of panic, Drac dashed after it and I decided to let him, instead put my sparring lessons to good use and helped Uthas with the remaining snake men. Yes, so I did not notice the magical power surge, I was too busy not to die, mom! I noticed someone, presumably Nev, tugging my shirt again and again whenever he could find me, which was a bit detrimental to my fighting stance. Only when Uthas grunted somewhere and toppled over after killing his foe and Drac came huffing and puffing up the stairs again with the crystal did I find the lighthouse was shaking and trying to crumble all around us. 

Someone cried about the Jade Serpent, so I dropped the backpack as someone, probably Flip, tripped my opponent, and took the chance to place it on the dais instead of the crystal. I was hit by some rubble from the self destructing lighthouse. I noticed the Jade Serpent flying away, too. 

Must have passed out for a moment, because when I came to, everything was bathed in green light and the lighthouse was all calm again. There was not as much damage as it had seemed at first. And there was dust or ash on the ground. Someone fell over my legs and cursed, and then I saw the Jade Serpent firmly tied to the column. Yes, tied, with what looked like spider silk to me. Nev was whimpering somewhere, singing about the itsy bitsy spider, which also pointed to a spider in the room somewhere. His fear of arachnides is really ridiculous. Uthas, badly hurt, cut up all over, was visible again. The ring had been taken off. Instead, someone else who was now moving him must have had it. Mom, I swear, spider silk appeared around Uthas and he was lifted up to the top opening of the lighthouse and carried away. Flip mumbled something about 'only eating him when he dies and not helping it happen' and then he took his ring off, calling for us to do 'drop the stupid invisibility already.' I did so, but we had to search for the whispering Nev and take his ring off. When I was about to guide him  downstairs, I saw Flip messing up the ash on the ground, which, come to think, looked remarkably like the outlines of  snakes and a human. Guess the light of Yig burned them to nothing. Flip also removed the spider silk. When asked, he said a friend had taken care of Uthas, and we would meet the barbarian at the Temple of Knowledge. Hopefully. 

We had to use the rings again to leave the lighthouse. By then, Nev was somewhat fine again. I will talk to him about therapy sessions for his phobia. We did indeed find Uthas, who had little memory of it all, at the temple, but Flip still owes us an explanation. Nev does not want to be reminded of any possible spider, and Flip just looks at me and says nothing! 

As it seemed, the followers of this cult died all over the city. And the onlookers thought the divine light spectacle a part of the show. All the better, no one suspects us at all, and that Milton and a few others went missing is speculated as 'the Sea Lord having this all planned to get away from it all' or other such nonsense. The damage in the lighthouse was attributed to several things, why our embassy even thinks it was us is beyond me. 

There is this, though. When you sent us away, you said we need to make a name for ourselves before returning, so all our supposed misdeeds would be forgotten. Well, this can't be public, so while we truly do feel heroic now, it is nothing to make you proud of. This deeply troubles me, especially as we will probably be bored pretty soon now that this is all over. Could we at least come home to visit for a few weeks?

Your Loving son Orlath




Most High Lady Theka! 

In the light of the latest magic abuse/misuse and general tendency to mess up of 2 certain wizards, may I suggest you help find them some simple jobs they can actually do without worry that there will be inferno waiting to happen? Like, clearing out tombs and old dungeons, or maybe the occasional exploration trip? With all their magic capability, they have less street smarts than a cockroach from the royal kitchen, and that's an overstatement of their skills. All the young royals learn that way, if usually under better tutelage than mine and Uthas' and just because they barely held up their bargain of their duties to learn the sword and bow they should not fail to learn what any noble of the realm able to wield a weapon needs to know. 

I may be just a thief and occasional assassin in the name of the crown. But I can clearly see that they, especially your son, need to man up and stop thinking they are still 10 playing sword fight in the royal gardens. The amount of help I had to enlist, with the help of Uthas, was considerable and not always cheap. I can't keep doing this, and while this event was clearly a surprise and, I have to admit, may herald them as the heroes they might once become and need to become, I have no doubt other such perils will wait along the road. After all, they are their heirs of something bigger they do not even know of. They will need to be prepared or they will end up like all the other heirs of something bigger the Realm has had before. Just that they will get there a lot faster. 

And please, send their protector, the princess, along, finally. You may be right that they may feel intimidated by her, but that is better than feeling overconfident, or feeling dead. We can manage. The princess' prophecy is there for a reason.

Forgive me my directness, Milady.


Your humble servant Flip


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 16, 2012)

7th of Rhune


Honored Lady Theka!

Yes, you have heard correctly. There are some lose ends that need to be tied up. One of those might not be so easy to deal with, namely the matter of the serpent people.

You certainly remember about the intact egg we took from the temple tower's hatchery. Well, it turned out it was not dead, but the magic of Yig had somehow suspended it. As soon as the temple was destroyed, it started developing again, a fact that did not escape K'Stallo. We handed the egg to him, of course, the pure idea or rearing an infant of a strange species was not conceivable. 

The serpent remnants under the city are awakening to their former intelligence again, although of course they have no real culture and no education. K'Stallo has called upon the help of his scattered people in the northern mountains to come and take them and help educating them, to being their people back to some sort of existence enabling them to openly deal with other races. He has asked for our help, as in us privately and, to our surprise, for the help of the Realm. I would like to ask for an official negotiator in this matter. 

We do not know how, but K'Stallo has managed to get a hold on the Jade Serpent after the evil was thwarted. He says the cult is not quite dead, as its base was elsewhere, and him and his people will be looking for it. I am very glad that we don't have to. 

Elections for a new Sea Lord are not going to happen soon. The council quarrels and has trouble filling its own numbers. Some want to get rid of a Sea Lord for good. We are taking a neutral stance, of course, given our status we can hardly have an opinion lest it be seen as the Realm's opinion. 

We have been contacted by a few locals who know about our involvement in the matter of the Temple of Knowledge, and been asked for help in the case of a haunted house that captures children. The local wannabe heroes or the guards do not care or are too scared, not sure what it is. I rather we continue studying and leave this up to the temples, I'm sure they would be happy to assist. But Orlath is bored with just learning, as it all comes to him more easily. My objections were countered by mocking me for my fear of spiders – nothing I can control, really, and he has to talk with his fear of germs – and calling me a coward to be afraid of ghosts. He says we can always ask the dead captain Black Dog for help, but I am not sure his ghost can leave the caves at all. 

Flip is also not happy, seems he has talked to a few people about this haunted house. He says we would be in way over our heads. Loremaster Falthar says it is in need to be checked out, and he would help us if we were to wait for the local mage's congress to end. And K'Stallo might help because we helped him. 

So the place is called Old Cresh manor. While some parents seem to have hopes to find their children alive, most citizens are sure there is nothing alive within it. The former inhabitant, a merchant, had some foul dealing with demons or devils, not sure which, Flip says. He used to abduct children for gruesome rituals, until they caught his minions and rooted his place out. Understandably, he was hacked to pieces. The manor was boarded up then and forgotten. But now children went missing again. Flip isn't sure it has anything to do with the manor at all, as from there on it is all rumors, but it seems the first thing to check out. 

You can see, Milady, why this is not something I think we should endeavor to do. Orlath knows not what he is getting us into, and this might be a time where we will have to defy him, prince or no prince. For his and our safety. 


Ever in Your service

Nevukh



8th of Rhune


Dear Mom

We almost got killed in an explosion today. We were on the way to a restaurant to meet up with the Sea God priest on the council – Sister Gwendolyn – when the explosion went of in just that place we were to meet her at. Lots of casualties but luckily the sister had not arrived yet. Maybe it was just by accident that this happened when we were all late, but maybe this was aimed at us. We have not told anyone we were actually going there, lest our embassy makes a diplomatic fuzz out of it. 

Sister Gwendolyn asked for our help in clearing this up, and as it involves us personally, we have, of course, agreed. We don't have a lot of clues, except that one of the barmaids had opened a pottery vase, and the bottom of one marked with 4 X symbols on the bottom was found at the scene. Not much, huh? But count on Flip to know who made it, as he had bought our house's flower pots from the same guy, one Rufus Xangy. 

But, Xangy is dead, someone killed him with a lightning bolt supposedly over gambling debts. His son is an unfriendly, sarcastic loser, somewhat. He grumbled about some orcs who had been threatening him lately when we arrived, and he thought the break a few hours earlier was their work. Uthas knew what orcs he talked about, seems our dear captain Scarbelly had had a few run ins with that gang. 

He had no idea who his lately deceased dad would have made the pottery for. Toom him a while and a bit of muscle showing from Uthas to remember his dad had a ledger with the info. Of course, someone had torn the page with the info we wanted right out. Flip says that must have been the reason for the break in, to hide a trail. 

The potter remembered when he saw the date, that the guy who ordered the work ordered, in fact, 8 jars, which explains the number on the little bit of page we recovered. The name on the page reminded Nev of an evoker we had met at the lighthouse party. 

As that is all we have, we will split up tomorrow, with Uthas and Flip checking out the orcs and me and Nev going to talk to the evoker. That way, everything will go a lot faster. I'm sure this will be cleared up quickly.

Your loving son Orlath



Bosslady

Everyone else are asleep now, so I just quick want to write Flip and me went to see the orc gang tonight already not tomorrow because we can't find them during day really, and also Flip says we need to go with them to see the wizard for their own save. 

The gang is Crimson Death and them hang out at the Hungry Vulture. Mostly orcs and half-orcs there. Their boss Klarr talk little and said less, as Flip call it. But when we left, Flip notice a orc run up to the tavern and he got this instinct thing he sometime has and tripped him and made me hold him down. Was messenger with letter from the dead Drac for one Zelkema about a Parnass who is wizard we will go see tomorrow. Flip asked questions but the messenger knew  about nothing but that Klarr wants things that go boom to sell to some special customer. Flip says this means it was not the orcs who cause the bomb go off in restaurant. Because what is exploded you can't sell anymore. That is true. 

In the letter, Flip says Drac is asking this Zelkema to kill the wizard and then store the bomb pots he had him make for exploding at where Drac told him in some list. So maybe we find dead wizard tomorrow. The orcs must have been to the wizard house too where they found the letter. I'm not getting this all straight in my head yet. Hope you can make some sense of it. 

~U



9th of Rhune


Bosslady


Wizard was dead alright. Smelled like what the dog vomit out. Whole house like library and lab mix. Flip says the wizard was teacher and scholar. Sure looks like he was. We find nothing but tracks of orcs who come searching last night, and some tracks in dust where you can see the X shape marks from the pot bottoms. But that is what we knew or suspected already. 

Son of yours was quite bit angry we did our job at night and then come with them. Thinks he can be going around alone, but I got angry too and told him I'm his bodyguard and he the prince and princes do not walk around alone in pirate city. And that I get paid by you and not him so I better do what you tell me to.  Just like you said I should tell him. It worked. He was not unhappy about you look out for him me think. 

Sis Gwen the Sea God priest knows this Zelkema. He's a criminal pretending to be simple manageman of storehouse. Not that important to be bother with she says, they raid him once but not anything came up. He has 2 fleshy golems, called Klick and Klack. Almost laugh my orcish ass of at names but least I can remember them. Not sure what fleshy golems are but sure son of yours all knows. 

So we now go to storehouse to maybe find other bombs and get there before orcs. Should have done last night, maybe late now. 

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 19, 2012)

Note: As is likely obvious, the players didn't quite solve this adventure and now the PCs had to find alternate methods to go about preventing more attacks. The first parts of the Freeport series went rather easy for them as far as staying on track was concerned, and this was the first real challenge for this player/GM combo. 

--------------------------------

9th of Rhune continued

Bosslady

Everyone got their pants in a frenzy, because things not going that well. 

See, we arrived at that storehouse to late. Find lots of slaughtered orcs (and 1 gnome) and 2 dead fleshy golems. Those things be ugly, eeky, weird. Not want to see one again. Now get why those forbidden in the Realm. 

Flip searches everything and he finds some note on the ground with numbers on it. Then we go in basement where numbers are for opening some faults. I do not know why it is called fault when no one did wrong. 

So there were some rooms in cellar. Some all empty and look like just all clear out. One full with expensif spice. I could read what it said because it was all in Elvish. I get better in tongue of yours you see. One other room there was ale with this dream poison in it that made my mom weird and made me slow in head because she take it when I was in her belly. Flip said to keep and sell, something bout a fruit to put the stuff on but me, I go all mad and smash all bottles. If no one take this crap then no one must be born like me slow in head. Even other orcs here are all brighter as me. Orlath calms me down and says we can still look for those healers in jungle who can make people like me think better. But I happy you made me better with magic already bosslady. I can read and write now. Flip says barbarians not often can. 

Then there was room look like very small version of your office (I had Flip tell me how spell that!) just not so cool. There we find magic glowing orb Flip took along because parmanant light spells cost much he says. Nev goes through small book with bisiness info. But says it not all there just the normal stuff that is leegal. We took book along to see if there is some hidden stuff in it. 

Then I saw big carpet on wall. Tappesty or something Flip calls it. That Zelkema guy we wanted to catch is bit dumber in head than me I think. He smears chalk on the carpet because there is a picture of Freeport on carpet. You do not put chalk on carpet, every orc knows. You put chalk on tablets and plain walls! This guy made 3 big X on carpet. 

So when flip was done stealing the money from the drawers I show him, and he says it marks some places – duh I saw that – and one was restaurant we almost get blown up at. He goes tell the others who check out storage and the secret fault that goes open with the numbers. We just hear them calling then and a loud noise and see big crawler mosnter with tentacles attacking. Orlath says it is summoning trap and something wrong with numbers. So I take axe and sword and hack at it. Son of you and Nev pretend to help but you know they miss monster almost all time. Bad aim. Need top train more with swords, suggest you tell them sign up with local noble swords guild. I more scared of them acidental hit me than of monster. 

So when monster is all mash, we find no bombs just the crate they were stored in. We kow because there was sand in crate to prevent fire and in the sand are the X marks from the pots. Orlath goes all upset, because the marks on the wall carpet are only 3 of 8 eplaces where the boms will go boom and one, the place we went to eat at, was already blown up. So this means 2 more bombs are about to go up. 

Other 2 marks are at Temple of Knowledge. Flip says no worry as they know about bombs and will not open any. Other mark is at some place we don't know. Orlath went with Flip and Nev to that place and sent me to temple to make sure they do not open bomb. 

When I get to temple all is fine. Guard and sea priestess already there to check the bomb out. Has been delivered by the same people noted in book we found in storehouse. 

But then we hear the others were too late and some lady's house had damage for some nosy maid opened the bomb. Bad luck. And now we not know where others bombs are and where to try find out and if to tell the city folks or not. We fail. 

~U

Dear Mom

We are in quite a bit of trouble. The storehouse of the assassin with the bombs was basically empty save for dead orcs and some drugs. We found out where the next two detonations were to take place but where too late to stop one of them. It did not kill the councilor it was intended for, however.  The one in our temple didn't get opened so nothing happened. 

But there are 5 bombs out there still. I don't know how to find them and no one else seems to have any idea either, even Nev looks depressed. We went to the business employing the delivery runners, but it is unlikely Zelkema will use them again now that we know. There are enough other delivery methods available. I tried my divination spells but nothing came up except that there is one other restaurant targeted. That is so very helpful in a city like Freeport where there are so many of them! 

The council has covered the explosion at Maurice's up as a magical accident involving a drunken sorcerer. They do not want a panic in the city so shortly after everything else. So warning the public about those bombs and not to open them is not going to happen, although we will try and convince the council. At least the other councilors are warned.  Chances are the next bombs will be delivered quickly, too, despite Zelkema having to find a new delivery method. 

So not only may there be more victims, the reputation of our group, and thus of the Realm, could be tarnished. Any advice would be helpful.

Your desperate son Orlath



Most High Lady Theka! 

I have helped the council place an unofficial bounty on Zelkemar's head, as you have suggested. My contacts in the assassin's guild tell me the man is not a member and used to work almost exclusively for the late Sea Lord Drac. They have not done anything about him because of Drac's protection, but now things have changed. It is doubtful, though, if Zelkemar will be caught before the other bombs are delivered. 

I have warned the owner of the restaurant Orlath loves to take us to lately about a possible bomb, basing it on supposed inner politics of the Realm, and told him not to have anything opened fitting the jar's description. Drac hated us, and Orlath knows from his divinations that there is another restaurant about to be attacked so I took it as a definite option and want to be safe. 

The owner understood politics and assassinations perfectly, and instead of telling us not to come back – which he could probably not afford to do anyway, seeing his reputation might be tarnished – he was fully cooperative. He wants to keep the foreign royalty in his establishment, for sure. 

I can't do anything else tonight, hopefully tomorrow we know more, one way or the other. 


Your humble servant Flip


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, I just realized I read all of that in one sitting. 

Gotta say I love Uthas' letters. They're by far my favourite to read, though all of them have good moments.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad you like them . Uthas' player sure has a talent for those letters. 


And now... Interludes You Would Not Write Home to Mom About, Part 1



----------------------------------------------------------


Flip tried his best to stare the group of orcs down who were assembled around him on the so-called Vulture's Nest of their favorite tavern's upper level. He did not quite fail, but he did not succeed either. 

"So as I was saying, the council increased the security around the courts, and I heard someone mention that Drac had it in for a judge or the other. If your boys and girls could make a presence in the area and check every delivery beforehand, chances are you might recover one of the bombs."

The boss of the orcs, Captain Klarr, looked with a mixture of interest and amusement at the halfling. His eyes were on the jewel topped jar bomb in front of him. "What's in it for you?" he asked. 

"For one, I would not have to fear that the nobles I'm in charge to protect want to study those things and blow themselves up. Also, if it all works out, our reputation will still be good. And to top it all off, we know you are going to sell these things to someone who is an enemy to an enemy of the Realm and wants to blow up some of their ships. Oh yeah, and I don't have to worry about you believing we were trying to destroy a business opportunity for you."

Some of the orcs laughed, but their leader just scratched his chin. "So, you stole this bomb from the council, and you say you are pretty sure where 2 of the others will show up ad want us to secure one of them while you take care of the other? That still leaves 3 others."

Flip barely stopped himself from making a sarcastic comment congratulating the orc on his math skills. "Exactly. I'm working on it, but ou may have to settle for 3 of the bombs."

Now even Klarr laughed. "That's more than I was hoping for by now. There must be some orc blood in you. We have a deal, then!" 

Flip managed to hide his relief. "If the city catches the terrorist, I'm fairly sure the rest of the bombs will find their way to you as well, captain." 




At the same time of night, Uthas was making his way back to their city house. He was not especially fast, which was partly due to the fact that he had to use walls and lantern posts for support. His gait was rather instable, as he would later play it down, and following a straight line was not exactly the way he went about it, either. The world had a definite tendency to revolve around him, which was not the nature of things. Usually, everything revolved around Orlath and Nev, if in a different manner. 

He had planned to spend the evening with Scarbelly and his crew, but they were off on some plunder or the other. So he had just found a table down at the docks, at the Vengeful Seagull. That inn was a good distance from their house, though, and while he had no issue walking, and relatively quick at that, when not intoxicated, in his current state he tended to find himself in a more horizontal position than usual, and it made walking really difficult. Not even thinking about the spinning scenery. 

Usually, Uthas carried a soberize potion in one of his many pockets or pouches. But after the fight with the summoned monster, he had found it necessary to invest into a new coat and set of pants, as the smell of the crawly thing didn't go away even with soap or magic. Not all of his usual carry-ons had found their way into the new equipment yet. 

Scratching his head and simultaneously trying to steady himself on one of the lamp posts at a crossroad, he tried to remember which way he had to go. He had managed to get past the walls of the Old City, but by then the fog had crept up worse than usual. It was not as pronounced up here, but bad enough to confuse a poor, intoxicated half-orc. 

Looking to the left and right, Uthas rotated around the lamp post without noticing it. His keep ears had picked up a sound somewhere to his left... well, no, now right... that didn't seem to belong in a city at night. First it was like a growl from a giant stomach, then like a slurping noise, or as if someone was trying to blow his nose. Uthas shook his head and was about to ignore it when a scream followed. The half-orc's head went up and around, making him dizzy all the more. It was about impossible to tell where the scream had come from, the fog seemed to obscure all direction even for sound. 

Stumbling away from his support, the half-orc rounded a corner that seemed vaguely familiar. When he saw the doors of the Temple of the Warrior God, he knew he was in the wrong part of town. He had not, as he had thought, entered the Old City, he was clearly in the temple district. His sense of direction had not been off too badly, though, as he would only have to march straight on and into the right district and then...

He stumbled over something other than his own feet. At first, he thought it was just a pile of garbage, even if this rarely happened in the temple district. But then he could vaguely make out a face frozen in eternal fear staring up at him from the ground. An elf, he thought. Blood came from several stab wounds in his belly, and  here and there, strangely enough, his skin was smoking, a fact Uithas had almost missed thanks to the fog. Something vaguely purple was moving next to the victim's body – at least Uthas thought it was. It might just have been his intoxicated state because the next moment, nothing stirred. 

Uthas thought for a good long moment. In his momentary lapse of body control – not to talk of his mental facilities – he could do little to find a possible killer, and probably he would not even be able to defend himself properly should he be attacked. Knowing the guard was prominent in this area, he did what anyone not totally stupid would do in this situation. "Help!" he called. "Guards! Murderers! There is a body here!" 

The guards arrived just in time to see a tall half-orc fall on his behind with a loud belch. "That," one of them said waving his hand in front of his nose, "must have been at least 10 or 15 ale."



Nevukh couldn't sleep, and he envied Flip and Uthak, who he assumed to be together, their night in town. It was not as easy for nobility to go out and amuse themselves, not even in Freeport, not with all that was going on, all who were looking to them. And especially not if you were about to fail big time.

From the balcony, the city and the foggy night seemed like something out of a children's tale. The fog was getting thicker by the minute, it seemed, in parts of the area, you could hardly see the rooftops. This meant autumn was coming. Nev was not so sure how he would like autumn and winter in a port city like this one, but he was not worried to find out. With any luck, they would only have to be here one winter to have done enough studying to return to the Realm. Unless, he remembered, they kept messing things up. 

He lifted the glass in his hands and took a big sip of warm wine. Once more he racked his brain for an idea where to look for the missing bombs and the terrorist. And once more, nothing came up. He had tried divination again, but his magic had basically told him to stick it where the sun won't shine. 

Where the sun won't shine... Drac the evil priest.... sewer temple.... sun won't shine... He blinked a few times, trying to get the slight daze from the wine out of his head. Could it be that the terrorist was hiding in the sewers? From what the high priestess had said, none of the known associates of Zelkema had seen him since he had vanished, leaving dead orcs and golems behind. And it could be reasoned that Freeport's underworld would know the truth behind the explosions, which likely meant they wouldn't back the guy any longer. Or would they know? He would have loved to ask Flip, but of course, Flip was not back yet.

The sewer temple was their best bet, though. Who would, after clearing it out, think of going there again, especially now that the serpent folk was somewhat in charge down there? But would Zelkema know about the temple at all? Nev's head started hurting from so many desperate questions. Nev went back to the living room and searched among the many papers lying around everywhere. Among them was the crude drawing of the city sewers they had taken from one of the cultists. From their current place, it would not be too far to that sewer temple. They could go and check it out and be back before dawn. They would be able to rest during the day, if needed. If it was the wine, or lack of sleep, or just desperation, Nev would not be able to say later on. He rushed into Orlath's room and shook him awake in a rough manner. "Hey, prince!" he shouted, as so often when he was about to get his friend into something not so well thought through. "We're going down into the sewers, catching us some terrorist."


Flip made his way back over the rooftops, as so often by night. Not only did the world look very different from up here, especially for a halfling, there were many things to be learned in regards to who else, and for what purposes, picked this way, and who, not looking upwards at all, was talking about what in the quiet corners of the wealthy districts. 

Tonight, he was diverted from a direct road by the appearance of a young girl that vaguely seemed familiar. She moved like a thief, making sure not to be seen – something the rooftop couriers, a legitimate business as he had learned, would not do. A bag was secured on her back, and it looked heavy. Flip followed her carefully and with some distance, but making sure he would not lose her. Finally, he saw her stopping at the corner of a roof, removing her eye mask and putting it away. Then she jumped over to a balcony tail on the next street with surprising ease. 

Both her full face and where she ended her journey made Flip remember where he had seen her before. At the party of the Sea Lord. Maybe this information would come in handy one day. 



With disgust, Uthas stared at the amount of discarded furniture and old carpets littering the basement of the temple. There were cobwebs everywhere. Obviously, the basement had been in disuse for some time, and as the captain of the guard had explained, they had not even been aware this temple had one until just now, when they followed that wormy killer thing the guard had called a wormwraith, to the grates of a destroyed cellar window.  The stairway to their left was full of rubble and probably had not been used in decades. There were two more doors leading from this central storage though. The half-orc was waiting for the guard captain, who had invited him, the hero of Freeport, to come along, to decide where to go next when one of the elf guards shouted and held his bleeding hand. A giant centipede was just fleeing through one of the open doors. Uthas had to chuckle. "Has your mom not told you not to stick your had where it is not wanted?"

The guard glowered at him but then shrugged when he saw his captain was also shaking his head. Seeing the head shake made Uthas somewhat dizzy, and his head was starting to hurt a little. The herbal potion the guard had given him was nowhere near as good as a soberize, but it would have to do. 

The captain held his lantern into the nearest room. It proved to be an old store room, but the boxes and barrels were mostly empty. Otherwise, they would have been rotten anyway, the half-orc guessed. The next room was an abandoned mini-library. "Funeral texts for warriors," one of the guards said when reading the few moldy but still readable volumes. "So this was an official part of the temple once." 

The only room going off from there was a remarkably well preserved crypt and proved the theory. Rows of stone coffins lined the walls, each inscribed with a name and the seal of the Warrior God. It did not even small stale, Uthas noted. Again, there was only one door to the left, leading deeper into who-knew-where. 

"Is this a good idea?" Uthas asked. "This worm thingy you described is intelligent and dangerous, yes? Mayhap we should get some magical back up." 

"This is... or was... part of the Temple of the Warrior God," the guard who had been bitten snorted. "We are all warriors, and we need not cheap magic tricks for our aid." 

No sooner had he said that when from behind each coffin came a clattering sound, and a moment later, several skeletons bared their way to the next room. Uthas heard shouts of panic around him as several of the younger, inexperienced guard members fled. He was left alone with an equally panic stricken but unable to move captain, the bitten elf guard and a stone faced dwarf. Uthas barely noticed, as his face lit up. "Skeletons," he cried in joy and started hacking at them with his already readied weapon. "Oh I so missed training with skeletons!"  Only a few minutes later, the bony animations were utterly scattered. Uthas struggled to count the skulls. "5," he finally concluded. "Too bad there were no more. What?" he asked as he noticed the other 3 staring at him. The still stone faced dwarf pointed to the half-orc's head. Carefully, Uthas checked what the issue was and found the upper half of a skull lodged on his leather helmet. "Oh," he grinned. "6, then. Not too bad. Now, are we going to search for those babies or do we continue alone?" 


A sleepy eyed Orthas walked behind Nev and wondered why he had let himself pulled from his bed to sneak around in stinky, dirty, cold and wet sewers. He had not been quite awake when he was coerced into following Nev – not that he was much more awake now – which was how their adventures resulting in bad press for their Clan always started. Sometimes it was Nev, sometimes Orlath starting such nightly endeavors, but at least half of them ended badly, so both of them should really know better by now. 

Except this time, Nev was claiming it was all about fixing their failures and saving the city. Orlath, as usual, just had to hear about something supposedly heroic and he was in.

It became clearer by the minute that they had lost their way, though.  They might have been able to backtrack their steps, had Nev not lost their crude map when he had attempted to light a torch to preserve his magic energies. The smoke from the torch was now burning their eyes, making it hard to see anything down here. 

"I think... I think we need to go left, now," Nev suggested. 

"You said that the last few times. You know, we should really get around learning teleports, we could just go back home now and forget about this mess." 

"No, really, I mean, we could save the city..."

"By getting lost? I doubt it." Orlath had taken on his 'I'm the prince' tone. "Let's find the next exit and get out. With our bad luck – or rather your map reading skills – we'll probably find ourselves in Scurvytown."

"Impossible. We have not walked that far and... look!" Nev pointed excitedly. "There's the slope leading down to the temple."

There was indeed a narrow slope to their left, going down at a steep angle just like the way to the temple had done. "Nice. Let's hurry up, then, I doubt the terrorist is expecting anyone if he is really here." Orlath was suddenly full of enthusiasm. With their combined magic, they could certainly best a criminal. 

The rough hewn passage led down several 100 meters, which was more than both of them remembered. It lead to an open archway in front of a small, well constructed room, which none of them remembered. Two stout wooden doors were leading from this room, one was straight ahead and one to their right. 

"Uh, Nev..." started Orlath. 

"Yeah, I know," the other wizard sighed. "We are not at all on track anymore."




Flip came in through the normal door and sneaked into the upstairs hall. No snoring from Uthas' room and no carelessly dropped in the hall clothings, which meant he was not back home yet. No snoring from Nev, which was good as it meant the elf had not had too much of wine tonight. no snoring from Orthas either, but Orthas always slept like a baby. Overslept like a teenager, too. 

It was just when Flip was already covered and close to refreshing sleep when he understood why something had seemed to be off. Orthas slept like a baby, alright, but he snored like an orc with a hangover. All the time. 

In a panic, the halfling jumped up again and, naked as he was, rushed to Orlath's room, banging the door open. The bed had obviously been used but was now empty. He repeated his entry in Nev's room, where the bed had been completely unused. 

Flip slapped his head and moaned in despair. He had not only lost the prince, but the prince-cousin as well. No telling what rouble the two wizarding fools had gotten themselves into this time.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 27, 2012)

Uthas chuckled as he helped the dwarf out of the pit trap. "I thought with your stone sense or whatever it is called you'd see it!"

The dwarf dusted himself off and looked towards the end of the short corridor they were standing in. "Traps ain't nothing to do with it." He pointed forward. But that the supposed dead end is none, I can see from here." 

"Alright, then." The captain of the guard walked towards the badly concealed hidden door, which was basically some dirt behind stones trying to look like a solid wall. "Care to break it down for us, hero?"

"I thought you'd never ask," Uthas grinned and started running. He bumped full speed into the wall, sending dust and stones everywhere. The others coughed, but he had had the sense to hild his breath. 

The small chamber behind the wall was occupied. There was a fire in the middle, with smoke going through a hole in the ceiling. Some bedrolls and equipment was arranged around the fire, and a young man jumped up from a chest in a corner at the noise of the crumbling wall. 

The half-orc and the half-gnome stared at each other. "Gunge?" Uthas asked. "Uthas?" the other wondered. 

"You two know each other?" The guards, who had their swords drawn, lowered their weapons. 

"Yeah, met this guy and his friends in a tavern a few days back. They're retrievers," Uthas explained, trying to hide the fact that they were also thieves. Retrievers, he had been told, were a well known phenomena in Freeport and the surrounding lands. Forgot something at a place you were not supposed to be in, needed a ring back you've given to the wrong woman at the wrong time, or anything else like that and you hired retrievers. They were operating in a grey area, but weren't seen quite as thieves, more as a way to stop scandals before they happened. 

"What are you doing here?" Gunge asked. "No more snake men and weird temples, I hope."

"Wormwraith," the guard captain said with a grave face. 

Gunge visibly paled. "You mean, the necromancer allowing us to camp down here is a wormwraith?" 

"Necromancer?" Uthas asked, totally confused. 

The dwarf and the captain looked at each other. They seemed to get it. "Wormwraiths," the dwarf whispered to Uthas," kill people and then live in their skins, so to say. The one we were following must have had a skin to live in." 

"You may be correct," the guard captain said to Gunge. "We were following it in here after we found a murdered citizen."

"Worm.. wormwraith," Gunge whispered and grew paler yet. Then he fell over with a thud. 

It was followed by an even louder thud as Uthas could not stomach the description of the wormwraith's detailed methods either. The dwarf chuckled. "Hero of Freeport, alright." 


Nev went to check out the doors leading from the antechamber of the complex they had accidentally found. "Choose another path," a voice suddenly boomed. "This way leads only to death." He got the same response from both doors though. "So, what now?" he asked, leaving the decisions up to the prince as always when he was out of ideas. 

"It's just some cheap magic," Orthas decided. "Just to deter fools from going on. This is just like in the stories of our childhood. We found a magic place, let's explore."

"Are you quite sure about that?" Nev asked. He was tense but also at the ready. The idea of a "real adventure" like in the stories thrilled him. The whole thing with the snake people and Drac had been intense and exciting, too, but a real dungeon type place was something else entirely. Riddles and traps, which you'd both be able to beat with a bit of thinking and maybe a treasure at the end. All different from fighting evil cultists 

"Seriously, what could happen? We're both mages with high credentials. Our power reservoir has gone up quite a bit lately, and we learned a lot new spells. We're ready for this."

"So, which way?" Nev looked from one door to the other. 

"Let's go straight first," Orlath decided, a bright, boyish grin on his face. "Treasure, he we come." 

The door opened without problems, much to their surprise. It did not even squeak. They found themselves in a corridor leading a few meters straight to an intersection. "Oooh, more choices," Orlath laughed. "We'll figure you all out, though."

"Didn't anyone tell you talking to dungeons is the first sign of madness?" Nev laughed. "Less of a dungeon, well build as this is, more of an aaargh..."

Having gone sightly ahead of the prince, Nev triggered the pit trap and the intersection and found himself an elf's length in the ground. "Oh bah, I need to watch it, I guess," he admitted, not having been hurt by the short fall. 

Orlath chuckled. Let me help you out of th..." He didn't get to finish. The trap closed again, covering up his friend. "Nev!" he protested. Looking around for something to spring the trap again to let Nev out, he could see nothing that would have helped. 

Nev's voice came from behind him, slightly irritated. "I've just been teleported back to the entrance. It is not dangerous, just annoying." 

"Bah." The prince was checking the walls and floor for a way to disable the pit, but he didn't have much success. "Maybe we should go through the other door?"

Not too much later, they had triggered the same kind ot trap at an intersection behind the other door, once again it had been Nev falling in. Just this time, he got out quickly enough. "How do we get past this thing?"

"What about, triggering it and then jumping out of it into the passage we want to take?" offered Orlath. 

"Sounds good to me. Here or the other corridor?" 

"Well, we are here already, so..." Orlath tried to peek around the corner to their left but could not make anything out as the area of the trap was too big. The other passage straight ahead had a door made of what looked to be thin wood. It would be difficult to climb out there. "Around the corner, I guess."

Their plan to jump in and out of the trap worked well enough, although Orlath almost fell back in and had to be caught by his friend. They faced another short corridor opening up into a circular room. Then the door seemed to close, then to reopen. Then to close again. The two of them stared until it finally dawned on Nev. "The room is rotating all the time! What a waste of energy." 

"Maybe it only rotates once someone has come in here," Orlath guessed. "Anyway, there are two doors only visible for a moment. We can't get through."

Nev squinted. "There is a lever in the middle of the room, maybe that's for turning it off." 

"So we'd have to jump only once but I have no intention to be squashed." 

"Ah but if it isn't too stuck..." Nev concentrated and made an upward motion with his right hand while snapping his left finger and mumbled a single syllable when he saw the lever next. With a screeching noise, the lever flipped over, and the room's rotation started to slow down. "What are we wizard for?" the elf grinned. 

"Well done," Orlath grinned back. "Let's move on." 

They could just pass the otherwise unremarkable room now. The corridor behind it went slightly to the right and ended in another, smaller antechamber. There was only one door from here. This one had a real handle instead of just having to be pushed. Orlath tried it but it didn't move. Nev grinned and pushed the handle upward instead of down. "Old trick, we used it to keep the dogs out of the labs," he explained. 

They entered an irregularly shaped room with two alcoves, in the north and south walls. The eastern part of the room narrowed in two steps. It looked a bit like an unfinished cathedral to them. There seemed to be no other door. Suspended from an iron chain in the middle of the room was a small sphere made of red crystal. Beneath it was a 3 legged round table carved with coin sized circles at the end of spokes, much like a wheel, all forming a larger circle. Stacked in the center of it were some coins. 

"Ohh this must be a riddle. I love those." With a wide smile, Orlath went to the table to count the coins. There were 11 gold coins, numbered from 1 – 11. As he was barely done counting, a voice boomed again. "10 and 8 and 8 and 10. Arrange them all or face death again."

Nev stared in confusion. Numbers were not exactly his strong part. Orlath only chuckled and started putting coins into the carved slots. "Easy peasy. My teacher has done such stuff with me since I was small."  Once he had put them all so that the sums of each line totaled 18, the sphere above him suddenly shattered into a lot of sharp shards. A key made of a red sort of metal dropped onto the table. "Huh, I wonder where we'll need that one. I like this place." With a grin, he took the coins as souvenirs. 



Uthas, on the other hand, did not like the place he found himself in when he came to again. Through dazed eyes, he started up at a giant armored man with a sword, an axe, a hammer and a bow in 4 muscular arms. He blinked and the picture focused. It was a glowing blue statue of the Warrior God. And from what he could see he was lying at an intersection of 4 corridors. He must have been carried to here, but why escaped him. After a careful check to see if everything that was part of him was still in place, he got up and looked around again. To the left was where they must have come from, the dust and dirt on the floor clearly had a trail from him having been dragged along. Right ahead, behind the statue, he could see a larger room at the end of a corridor with a coffin in the middle. For some reason, his mind screamed 'vampire.' To his right, the corridor ended at a wall. Remembering his former experience with dead ends, he suspected there might be a secret door as well. Behind him was a slightly open wooden door through which the sounds of fighting could be heard. A nasty smell also drifted up from there. 

From the shouts and commands, it sounded like the two guard had whatever they were fighting well under control, so Uthas decided not to mess with the situation. Instead, he went for the supposed secret door. Flip had told him you could know if there was a door, or rather not much wall, when you knocked at it. When there was a hollow sound, it most likely meant something was behind it. 

Forcefully, the half-orc knocked against the wall. Pieces of dust fell to the ground, and the sound was definitely hollow. Satisfied with himself, Uthas walked a few steps back to gain enough speed and went tun run the wall down again. 

It certainly worked. Once more, he stood in a cloud of dust and had rubble pile up at his floor. Through the dust, he could hear munching sounds that suddenly stopped. He felt stared at. When the dust settled, he faced 4 large ghouls staring at him, the remains of smelly bodies dug up from one crypt of the other still in their disgusting clawed hands. 

In the Realms, ghouls had their own society and were considered intelligent undead. Some even joined adventuring parties, as weird as that seemed to most people. They were also known to aid the military in bad times. Uthas had no idea how it was in Freeport, but those 4 didn't look friendly at all. Still a bit shaky from having fainted before and with a hurting shoulder from running down walls, Uthas said the only thing that came to mind. "Parley?"





After quite some searching, Nev accidentally found the secret door leading out to the left of the riddle room when he, frustrated, leaned against the wall and triggered a pressure plate. The door slid open, and the elf tumbled down a slightly inclined corridor which seemed to end after a few meters. But before he came to a rest at the wall, he was lifted up and vanished from Orthas' view. "Aaaaah... ouch," he yelled a moment later. 

Without thinking, Orthas followed his friend. As he tried to peer up the shaft Nev had vanished in, he suddenly felt upside down, and the tug of gravity pulled him after the other wannabe dungeoneer. He landed soft on top of Nev. "Ouch," complained Nev again. 

Orthas reoriented himself and grinned widely. "Hey, a reverse gravity spell!" 

"You don't say," grumbled Nev as he sorted himself out. There would be a nice bump on his head the next day, he guessed, and he hurt here and there from where Orlath had landed on him. 

Orlath already rushed through the door they were now facing, remembering to turn sideways so he would not drop to the floor in the normal gravity room. As all the others, it opened easily enough. As he turned to Nev, he saw a glimpse of his friend before he vanished back down the shaft which seemed to now have normal gravity again. "Aaaah ouch," Nev shouted once more.

Bewildered, Orthas looked out of the room to the now again down. "What happened?"

"Guess opening the door up there dispelled the gravity reverse. Do you happen to have a rope?" Nev looked disheveled and was limping as he got up. 

"I guess so... let me check." Orthas went to check his not very full backpack. Indeed, after a moment, he found the rope coiled up at the bottom of the pack. As he was just about to announce his success, his friend came sailing from what was down a second ago to the new down in the once more reversed gravity. Orthas was barely able to move his head back into the room before Nev hit once more. This time, the wizard just groaned in pain. 

"Are you alright?" Orthas asked the dumbest question coming to mind. 

"Does it look like it?" As quick as he could, Nev pulled himself inside the room, where the once more normal gravity dropped him half a meter again. "I feel terrible." 

"Look, another riddle!" Orthas exclaimed. On the wall opposite the door were the outlines of 5 rows of 5 boxes each. In each was a letter. As Orlath and the limping Nev came closer, another voice boomed. "Speak the hidden sentence or against doom there is no defence."

"Ugh, they aren't going to win even the local poetry contest with that one," Nev moaned. "That's about as bad as aunt Len's verses."

Orthas stared at the letters, trying to make sense of it. But try as he might, he was at a loss. His frown deepened after a while, as he had the feeling to be on a timer. 

"You found the hidden sentence?" Nev asked, slightly impatient. The way he felt, he would rather they would be done with it or at least be able to heal him up. 

To their both surprise, at the sound of Nev's voice, the square swung open to expose a key made of a yellow metal. Orlath groaned. "'You found the hidden sentence' was the hidden sentence?" He checked the square again and slapped his forehead. 

Nev took the key and could not help but laugh, despite the pain getting worse. "Whoever made this has a weird sense of humor." 

Orthas sighed and turned back to the door. "We need to get up.. down... whatever, there again," he realized. "How badly are you hurt, really?"

"It hurts when I laugh, might've broken a rib or two. My legs hurt, my head got bumped and I was kicked in the gut when you landed on me." 

"Sorry about that." Orlath went out of the room and stared up to where down really was. "We have no way of fixing a rope there, and even if, someone would have to get there first." 

"Indeed." Nev followed, rotating himself with more difficulty than his friend. "Maybe a spell..." Without thinking, Nev closed the door behind him. Suddenly they felt themselves falling down again. 

This time Orlath was almost knocked out when Nev landed on him with yet another cry of pain. Orlath bit back his own shout. "We better get out of here quick before we go... well, there again."

Nev could not agree more. 



Uthas made good speed as he rushed to where the sounds of fighting had intensified. It was only a short distance, good thing, as he was not good to run for long distances. The ghouls were right behind him. Not impressed by his attempt to negotiate, the undead had decided fresh meat was better  than corpses. The half-orc had not been to worried until his hand had gone to where his axe usually was. There had been nothing. His hope was that, whatever the others were fighting, they would have room for a few more opponents. And maybe know where his weapon was. 

The room he banged into was full of rubbish, including spoiled food, and bloated bodies. The dwarf and the captain were fighting the largest carrion crawler Uthas had ever seen, standing with their backs to the door. The dwarf turned for a moment, and his eyes went wide when he saw the half-orc rush in, followed by the undead. Uthas had a moment of clear mind and banged the door shut so the ghouls would need a while to break through. "Dude!" he yelled at the dwarf. "Have you seen my axe?"

"Statue!" the dwarf yelled back. "Took yours gave me this spear instead." He was swinging, as Uthas could not see, not only a hammer but also a large spear which was glowing in a faint blue light. The hammer seemed to do little damage to the crawler, but the spear had made a few wounds here and there. The captain's sword kept bouncing back from the crawler's natural armor as well. 

"The statue?" Uthas had heard of Warrior God statues doing weapon exchanges before but he had never seen it happen. "Give me the spear, then, you wield it like a child would." Before the dwarf could respond, Uthas seized the spear from his hands. 

 While the ghouls were banging at the door and would soon be through, the 3 of them made little to no progress with the crawler. "Where to those other doors out here go through?" Uthas yelled. 

"No idea," the captain yelled back. 

"We should make a run for it and let the crawler say hello to the ghouls," Uthas suggested. 

"Great idea," the dwarf agreed. "On 3?"

"Alright," the captain answered. "1...2..."

On 3, they suddenly disengaged from the battle and left the crawler facing the door which was about to burst open. Uthas dashed through the door left from where he entered. The guards dashed right. Uthas wondered if they should not have clarified their direction of retreat. 

He banged this door shut behind him as well, then rushed through the short corridor to open another door, which he, too, closed once he was in a much wider and longer corridor stretching to both sides. If his sense of direction was not off too bad, going left would bring him right back to the ghoul's lair. He had no intention to go there again, it had smelled a lot worse than the room he had just left.

Right across the corridor was a broken down door. He could hear rustling sounds behind it and carefully peeked in. A giant spider and a few young were nested here. Uthas shrugged. Since knowing Flip's spider ally, spiders wouldn't attack him. They had done some strange ritual to ensure that. He still saw no need to go in there, no wormwraith would be there. Come to think of it, he had no intention of meeting the wormwraith alone, either. Turning right, Uthas carefully made his way down the corridor, glad for his darkvision. He found another door, now to his left, a bit down, but he dared not to open it, even with no slime trails visible anywhere. To his dismay, the corridor rturned right and ended in another dead end. "Bad use of space," he mumbled to himself. "Very bad." 

As he turned and walked back to where the ghoul lair was, seeing no other way out, the door he had so cautiously passed by opened with an eerie screech. "Uh-oh," he whispered.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 28, 2012)

The two elves had made their way back to the anteroom and followed the other corridor to the first pit trap they had encountered. They went left and came into an open room that looked like a child's play room. There were toys everywhere, dolls, stuffed animals, wooden horses and carriages. There was also a box with what looked like candy beans. 

Orlath pointed to them and snickered. "As if anyone would fall for that trick." 

Nev, still sore, checked over the beans and shook his head. "Indeed, I get strong transmutation magic from those."

"Maybe we should take them along and find out what exactly they do, later," Orlath suggested. 

"Yup," Nev agreed and started shovelling them into a pouch in his backpack. "Never know what we are missing if we don't."

There was no other exit, so after packing most of the toys – they might have collector value after all – they went back to the pit trap, jumped in and out again and took right. 

They had to turn left and faced yet another door. It was definitely locked, judging by the elaborate lock mechanism. "Hmm... wish we had Flip here," Orlath admitted. "Maybe I can use the orcish unlocking method." The prince unsheathed his sword and hacked at the lock, just to test it.

Nev was about to object, considering the other traps they had already seen, but it was too late. No sooner rang the CLANG from the sword through the corridor than they were teleported elsewhere. It took a moment to notice they were in a room now, although if it was the room they had been trying to get into was hard to tell. A bronze statue in the middle of the room began to move slowly, lifting a large sword. 

"Oh, crap," Nev winced. He drew his sword, but even holding it up hurt with his damaged ribs, especially considering he had not trained much lately and there was a definite lack of muscles. He swore to himself he would remedy that once they made it out of here. Which would hopefully happen. 

"I'm not fighting that thing," Orlath complained, sword still in hand. His other hand, which had been holding the glowrod they had been using since entering the sewers, twitched in the sort of nervous tick he always got when a plan they had developed went awry. 

The statue slowly advanced, picking up speed. "Doesn't really look like we have a choice in that matter," the other elf pointed out. 

Orlath's eyes searched the room, and he came to the conclusion they were not in the room they had tried to get into. There was no door. "We got teleported in some place without a door? Quick, check for a secret door so we can run!" 

"And how, exactly?" Nev asked, engaging the statue with all the skill and strength he could muster, which wasn't that much. He barely blocked the first attack, and only because the sword of the attacker was bronze did he cause any damage at all.

"Well, I don't know. Lean against the walls again? It worked before." Coming to the aid of his friend, the prince racked his mind for a spell he could use to stop the statue while not damaging themselves. 

Weakened as he was, nev stumbled back and knocked his sword elbow against the back wall. He head a click as his elbow connected with something round, and a door swung open, causing him to stumble backward. He found himself in another, h shaped room.

Orlath was following him quickly, "See, it works! You are a natural and finding doors. Let's hope this thing won't leave its room."

Unfortunately, it did leave the room. And it seemed to be getting more furious as it had to follow them, if that was even possible with an animated object. "Quick," Orlath pointed at a door at the end of another arm of the h shaped room. "Let's just go on until we can pit trap that thing somewhere."

Not having much strength left but not about to argue either, Nev followed the prince. The door opened easily but revealed blank stone behind. "What...?" Orlath growled. The statue was closing in. At the same time, there was a rumbling sound from somewhere. 

"Away!" Nev cried and grabbed the prince by the shoulder. Before he knew it, he had completed the spell and the two of them were standing back in the corner opposite from where they had entered the room. A thundering noise echoed around them, and in the dust they could make out a large part of the ceiling which had come down and buried the statue under it, just where they had been standing a moment ago. "A fake door trap," Nev gasped. "We read about those, remember?"

"Yeah." Orlath was visibly shaking. "but at least you got rid of that thing." Then he focused his cousin. "Hey, when did you learn how to dimension door?"

"Yesterday," Nev grinned sheepishly. "I wanted to make it a funny surprise to show you." 

"Funny it was not, but a surprise, definitely. Saved our lives, you did." For the first time, Orlath seemed to get that this place was not just for fun, but could end up a death trap. 

After a bit of search, they found a sliding door and exited into (and out of) the pit trap in the second corridor. They had not been able to get through from the other side before and had thus ignored it. Once more, they went back to the starting intersection. 

"I hate to ask," Nev groaned. "But could you heal me up?"The jumping in and out of the trap just now seemed to have taken his last reserves. Without thinking, he leaned against the wall without doors and closed his eyes to calm his breathing. Once more he felt his back connecting with something and heard a familiar clicking sound. 

This time he managed to jump away from the wall as the secret door opened. He noticed Orlath staring at him gaping. "Wow, that is so cool. Flip will be so jealous if I tell him you are much better at finding hidden entrances than he is."

With a snort, Nev checked the door and surroundings and found the pressure plates he had activated easily, now that he knew what and where to look. Orlath already moved through the door. "Corridor ending in a dead end? Now we know to look for a door though."

The same type of semi-hidden activators opened this end of the corridor, and they entered a small room. The only other way out was a barely knee height tunnel to their right. They had to look twice to find it. The table in the middle of the room was, of course, way more interesting, as it held another riddle. 

In front of a gatehouse model with 3 portcullises stood 4 tiny models of ogres in different colors – green, pink, white and yellow. As they approached the table, the models began to speak in squeaky little voices making Orlath giggle like s little child. 

"Listen carefully," the green ogre started. "The white one is not first."

"And more," the pink one added, "the green stands between pink and yellow."

The white one chimed in. "The pink goes between green and white."

And the yellow added "Tell our order quick and you avoid a fight."

"The riddles are getting easier," Nev spoke up without giving the prince a chance. "It is white, pink, green and yellow, of course."

The gatehouse model clicked open and revealed a key made from a blueish medal. Orlath added it to his collection. "Ho many more are they? Probably a green somewhere, too." 

"Or not, as those are the base colors," Nev observed. "Let's go back where it teleported us from, but please don't sword knock the door again, I was about to suggest a dimensional door us through, as I detected a magical lock, when you did that."

"Sure thing. Do you still want me to heal you up? I may need my spells later and you know..."

"Yeah, I know. Never mind, actually." The arcane heal spells had a significant downside to divine healing. While it fixed you all up, the pains and feeling of illness stayed for as long as it would normally take to heal or cure. A good option to save lives, but vastly inferior to what the divine healers could achieve. Despite all research, the Realm's archmages had not found a way to fix that yet. 

Back where they had been teleported from, Nev dimensional doored them through the locked portal and they came out in a hexagonal chamber which was empty. Its white walls reflected the light of the bright glowrod in a way that was hurtful to elf eyes, and the two squinted. 3 doors led from here in different walls in front of them. Their footsteps echoed as they made their way towards the exits. They found each of them locked. "I am not risking another trap," the prince said. "How many more spells can you do?" 

Nev signed. "My mana reservoir is good for a few more spells but, as the dimensional doors still take up a lot of reserves being brand new to me, I would prefer not to have to use that to go through those doors as well."

"A simple knock spell would probably do," Orlath nodded. He tried with the left door. It swung open as ordered. The prince beamed. "There. Maybe it will get easier from now."

"Probably." After all, they had 3 keys and likely passed all the tests. Nev pointed at the corridor that opened up for them. "After you, my prince," he mocked. 




"Well, hello there. I do not get visitors too often." The thin man in the black robes looked over black framed glasses and smiled at Uthas in a friendly manner, showing a healthy set of vampire fangs. In his right hand was a tray with several phials of blood: it looked like he was ready to have dinner. "Let me take a guess, you are after that wormwraith I just killed in the tunnels to the other catacombs?"

Uthas' heart jumped, and he felt the cold sweat on the palm of his hands. He had had very bad experiences with vampires back in the orclands. And from what he knew, 90% or more of them were simply evil bloodsuckers. This one appeared to be different, but then, he had that blood right there... 

The half-orc blinked and concentrated on the question he had been asked. "Y...yes, kind of," he replied, not wanting to admit he had rather been, kind of, trying to avoid that creature. 

"Sorry, then." The vampire sounded sincerely apologetic. "It was about to destroy my blood bank, and I would have hated to go hungry tonight. And asides, those things are evil. Just say you killed it, no doubt you would have. Not many people dare to confront such a monster alone."

Uthas forced a grin. "Thanks, sounds like a good deal. After all I, err, won't have to hunt it down anymore. A half-orc needs his beauty sleep, after all." What was he talking? His hands were still sweaty and he wiped them at his pants. "Blood bank?" he added. 

"Yes, the priests of the God of Moons kindly developed a spell to keep the blood fresh their volunteers give me. You don't really think most of us run around to bite and infect people at night, do you? Well, at least not in Freeport, it is so outdated to do that. Unless someone wants to be infected, of course. Oh how rude of me. I didn't even introduce myself." He bowed slightly. "Yeston, Darian Yeston, professor of necromancy and arcane comparative studies"

Uthas blinked again. "Uthas," he replied automatically. "Hero of Freeport and bodyguard to the prince of the Realms, Orthas of the South Forests."
"Ah yes, yes, I have heard of you. The mages have told me a lot about what was going on recently. I was on a vacation, you know, only returned 2 days ago. Cultists, really..." He shook his head. 

"Vacation? You mean you still teach? Are you the necromancer the retrievers talked of? I thought they meant the wormwraith." A lot of words for him, but Uthas' nervousness rather grew than subsided. 

"Vacation to the Northlands, yes. I still teach, of course, who better than an undead to teach about necromancy, huh?" Yaston chuckled. "And yeah, I met the retrievers before, in fact, they helped me retrieve an old heirloom. Would you like to come to my living room? I could offer a few refreshments..."

"Err, no, thanks, I don't like blood, really, and I am not good around coffins," Uthas declined, remembering the coffin he had seen earlier.

The professor chuckled again. "Oh, the crypt, that's just my token coffin. You know, tradition and all. I really live in one of the rooms that used to be abandoned when the priests of the Warrior God left. Coffin is so old school, I prefer the modern styles."

"I see," Uthas claimed, though he did not. "Are the ghouls yours? How an I get my axe back from the statue?" The questions that had been pushed to the back of his mind surfaced; it was a bit embarrassing but as long as he talked his nervousness was somewhat under control. 

"I like inquisitive people. Know what, just come with me and we'll talk a while after we get your axe back. You know, I might have a job for a hero of Freeport, too...."



After walking down the corridor, the two wizards came upon a bright red door. "Time for the keys," Orlath grinned and removed the one with the fitting color from his belt pouch. He managed to open the door without a sound. The room they found themselves in was irregularly shaped, looking a bit like a flash or tilted stairs. At the far wall was an altar with statues of the God of Warriors, the God of Thieves and the God of Deception. In front of each statue was a ceramic bowl in red color. 

"Make an offer, receive a gift!" a voice they were now familiar with boomed from somewhere.

"What does that mean, exactly?" Orlath wondered. 

"I guess... place something in the bowl of the god you want a gift from?" Nev limped closer. "I'm sure I don't want any gift of his evilness," he snorted and made a movement with his head to indicate the God of Deception. 

"I thought that was a pretty much neutral god just overly venerated by the evil cults?" Orlath mused. "Anyway, yeah, not my thing either."

"We are not exactly thieves either but... maybe making a donation would help with getting through doors without spells next time." 

"But we could have also used more strength to deal with that statue," Orlath thought. "What would we donate, though?"

"What about the gold coins from the puzzle? Not like you can do much with them save admire them." 

"I wanted to get a necklace made from them!" Orath protested. 

"Necklace? Oh dear Gods of Style, you have no fashion sense whatsoever, even worse than your sister. Not even in the last century would such thing have been considered cool and..."

"Alright alright, I get it." With a grumpy look, Orlath took the coins out of his pouch and handed half to his friend. "How much do we have to put in anyway?"

"We'll see." Nev went to the God of Thieves statue and put in a coin. Nothing happened. Only when he had put in all his coins did the statue emit a red glow that surrounded him while the coins vanished. "I don't feel any different," he admitted. "But I read that is often the case with such gifts."
Orlath nodded, not really having heard what Nev was on about. He placed his share of coins into the bowl of the God of Strength right away. He, too, was surrounded by a blue glow. Unlike his friend, he immediately felt different, stronger, though to what extend he could not say. It was something that would please his mother, he knew, who was always insisting he'd hone his physical strength as well. "Great, now let's go through the other doors. This is better than any treasure."

The middle door led them through the next corridor to a diamond shaped chamber which was one large pool of crystal clear water. On top of a single step on the other side was the yellow door. The prince removed the key from the pouch and set out through the water before Nev could do any detects. Nothing happened. Except that when he was almost at the other side, the glowrod winked out. 

Now elves are among the fortunate races who possess the ability to see in the dark. Light was, of course, always better as darkvision only provided a black and white view. But the lack of light should not have bothered them much. But to both their astonishment, it was pitch black for them. "Nev?" the almost panicked voice from the prince was heard. "I can't see!"

"Yeah me neither. Wait.." Nev mumbled the words for a light spell and touched his sword, which started glowing like a torch a moment later. "Here, problem fixed." Splashing in after his friend, he tried to detect anything evil or magic, but there was just the resonance from the whole building. "Maybe the whole complex is like that so that people with darkvision would not accidentally mess up the door colors."

The yellow door opened for the two half-wet elves into yet another corridor leading to the right. "Shehhs, they could have saved some on building costs wouldn't they have created so much unused space," the prince shook his head. "Would have saved us some walking, too." 

The door they eventually arrived at was locked. "What now?" Orlath growled after his knock spell had no effect but release a laughing voice effect. 

His cousin had a closer look at the lock mechanism. "Actually, I have some idea what to do..."


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 1, 2012)

Uthas came out of the crumbled entrance to the basement to find a large assembly of guards while the victim had been removed. "Hey hey, wha's going on? Did sumthin else happen?" His searching, if unsteady, gaze found the dwarf and the guard captain, who looked somewhat pale.

"We were just about to go in and search for the wormwraith and for you," the captain sighed. "I didn't want to have to explain the loss of a Hero of Freeport."

"The wormthing is dead. An' I can watch meself, thanks. But is nice to be apracia appro... liked." The half-orc flashed his best grin. Then he belched.

"You killed the thing? Sure it is dead?" 

"Sure 's I'm here now, and as sure 's I need sum sleep," Uthas chuckled. He ignored the first part of the question. "Need me for anything? I have sumethin important t' do t'morrow, and could really use me beauty sleep."

"No... you may go. Do you mind..." The captain hesitated. "You mind if we claim the dead wormwraith for ourselves? We had a bit of a bleak time lately." 

Fighting the chuckles wanting to come out. Uthas made a serious face and nodded. "Sure, is probably best no one knows I was here. I'd hafta 'plain to the prince, ya see..." For some reason, his speech started to give him a hard time. Maybe he should not have tried all of the vampire professor's liquor stash. 

The guards nodded, wrongly assuming their herbal remedy had worn off and that the half-orc should not have been out drinking in the first place. "We won't tell if you don't." 

"Alright, then, nighty night." With a wavering bow, the Hero of Freeport took off, only having to think for a few seconds which way he had to take. 




"Tadaa!" Nev shouted as the door swung open. He put the weird looking hook he had assembled from some of his always carried lab tools away and way obviously pleased with himself. "Now we don't rely on Flip to get in anywhere. At least not all the time." 

"So the gift worked. I hope it is permanant." Orlath was visibly impressed. "Let's see what's in here." 

This room had 3 small tables, on top of which the images of more gods were engraved. There was the God of Gambling, the God of Truth and the God of Mercy. In front of the tables was a yellow dice cup on a dais with weird shaped dice inside. "Roll the dice and make your choice," the voice announced. 

"How is this to work?" Nev had a closer look. There were three dice that looked like a pyramid with numbers 1-3 and a 20-sided die. Additionally, there were two 8-sided die with a mix of fixed numbers.  

Curious, the prince took the dice set from Nev. To their amazement, the fixed numbers changed. When Nev took them again, they changed back to what they were before. "Weird," Nev mused. "Probably referring to something that's different for each of us."

"Like what? Size? Hair color? Attractiveness to women?" Orlav chuckled. "You may be taller than me but I get more girls."

"Only because you are the prince," Nev answered absentmindedly. "I guess we need to assign the different types of dice to the gods depicted."

"But... how? Is this a riddle, too? If so, the changing numbers can't be for the God of Truth as they changed."

"They would still be true if they referred to different things for each of us," Nev shook his head, "We can only test it out." He threw the dice on the dais and watched them spin. The pyramids landed on the numbers 1,2,3 in that order. The d20 landed on a 5. The others revealed an 8 and a 3. The tables started to glow all of a sudden. 

"I guess you have to place them now," Orlath said. 

Confused, Nev looked from one table to the other. "I'm not a gambler," he finally said. "I'm more for truth of the matter." The elf proceeded to place the dice all on the table of the God of Truth as they had fallen. A yellow glow flashed and surrounded him, then the dice were all back in the cup. "Your turn, I guess?"

Ortlath had a 2,2,1, a 19 and a 1 and a 4. After a bit of thinking, he reluctantly put the dice on the table of the God of Mercy. "Mom says gambling is evil if it is given any importance, and mercy is the lifeblood of civilization." He, too, was surrounded by a yellow flash, and then the dice and the dice cup ere gone. None of them felt any different.

Still confused, they made their way back to the pool with the water. Orlath frowned as he followed Nev in. "What if the light goes out again?" 

"Then I use another spell. And why would it? Earlier it was just that your sunrod ran out and..." Right then, the spell ended and they once more stood in darkness in the middle of the pool. "," Nev commented. 

"As you wish," the voice they were now so familiar with sounded, and the liquid they were standing in turned to something smelly and unthinkable. "I hate this place," Nev gagged. 



After some waiting, Flip had decided to go to bed again as there was nothing he could do after he had checked their belongings to see what the two nobles had taken along. They seemed to have had the sense to at least take a backpack and some basic things. The halfling did suspect they were off to investigate some building or the other, but he had no way of finding them. So he fell asleep quickly as there was little need to lose rest over stuff you could not affect. 

Unfortunately, the loud entrance of a certain half-orc spoiled his rest once more. Singing, even somewhat true to the notes, Uthas danced into the entrance hall. "Terror on the dance floor, terror on the daaance flooor..."

Flip, not quite sure what was going on, tried to cover his ears. Eventually, he got out of bed again and into the hallway, just to be hit with a shirt and a left boot as Uthas, as usual, deposited his clothes all over the place. "Oops, Flip, didn't see you there, little fella. What are you doing up?"

"I wasn't up until you came in here trying to bring down the house with your voice," Flip spat, running his forehead. "I had enough worries tonight, I don't need this."

In the middle of throwing his pants over a chair, Uthas paused. "What do you mean, enough worries? Did something happen?" 

"Something always happens," Flip sighed and told him how he had found the two wizards missing. 

As always when he tried to wrap his mind around something really difficult, Uthas grimaced as if he was on the loo having trouble going. "Infest.. invusti... check out a building or other?" he repeated. "Alone? Ya think they off to that spook house we's been asked to go to?"

Flip froze in his motions of picking off after the big guy. The thought had not occurred to him at all. Nev had been very opposed to the whole idea after all, but then, those magic types were prone to change their opinion just like that. "You may have the truth of it," he admitted. 

"Really? Not good. Them both helpless like... well, like mages without help. They did they theirs swords, no?" 

Flip threw the swaying bodyguard his forgotten soberize potion, which Uthas gladly drank. "Yeah they did. Don't think it makes a lot of difference though." Flip started searching for the address info of that spooky building. He could not find it, which might point to the two elves having taken it. He and Uthas knew where the place was as they had checked it out briefly before. "In all Hells, no! If they went there it may already be too late! A ghost infested house in the middle of the night."

"What do you want to do?" Uthas asked, although he already suspected what would be coming. 

"We'll follow them, of course." The rogue was already packing their backpacks. "Get your weapons ready, we have a rescue mission to do!" 



After expending some of their spell energy on cleaning themselves up, the two wizards had followed the corridor to the last and of course blue door. There had been a bit of a surprise, as the first door they opened was a fake and released an obnoxious gas cloud, but after some searching, they had found the real thing and opened it. Now they were standing in a very small room with 3 pictures on the wall opposite the door. The pictures depicted the God of Knowledge, the God of Wisdom, and the God of Creativity. A blue fruit of unknown nature rested in front of them. "Take a bite of your choosing," the voice spoke once more. 

 "Now, that's so easy," Orlath shrugged and heartily bit into the fruit of knowledge. It tasted bitter and sweet at the same time. "Mom says knowledge is power." 

"Yeah, well, I rather take the other." Nev picked the fruit of creativity, which tasted sweet and sour. "Knowledge without a way to bring it to use is wasted, and maybe my poor artistic skill will be a bit better, too." Nev, originally from a family or artists, had often been mocked for his inability to hold a pencil or brush. 

"I guess that is it then." Almost sorry to be done, the prince looked around. "We better don't tell anyone this is here, others may need to find and gain from it, too."

"Yup, agreed." Nev followed his friend out until they were standing in the anteroom again. "You know, we probably could not tell anyone anyway, because we have no clue where we are and wouldn't find it again if our life would depend on it."

"True that. Why did we come down here again?" 

Nev moved ahead and out into the sewers again. "I thought we could find those bombs, remember? Was probably a harebrained idea anyway."

"Yeah... I'm still worried about those bombs but for now, I say lets get out of here and find our way back in the streets." 

A few minutes later they found themselves pretty close to their favorite cafe not far from their home. They must have been walking in circles for quite some time before finding the dungeon-like place. "All I want now is sleep, and then probably someone to tell me tomorrow that no other bombs exploded.

Silently, as to not draw attention to themselves, they entered the backdoor of their place just when Flip closed the front door to come to their rescue to a place they never went to.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 6, 2012)

Bosslady

Not tell anyone I told you the story of last night, Flip says I should not because it was bit emburasing. But I thinks we got out alive so its victory and victory can be told. 

We went to that spooky house son of yours wanted to check out before when we want not. We did for Flip said the two wizards gone without us. And we need help them. So we got there middle of night and bad fog and of course all dark. We come in overgrown garden and something jumps at us from fog. I take new large warhammer Flip has have make for me and smash it. Flip all screech and angry, says not kill first ask later, could be good something. Was not good tho, I know because horn and hoof and devil tail is never good. 

So because of all the loud he made Flip says we do not want in the front door. So we sneak round front porch and Flip almost get hurt by shingle blown from roof. Made him think better of wanting to climb in from above. I know Nev and son of yours would not climb in from roof anyway. I say we go in kitchen window, always did sneak in in kitchen when small but Flip explain we do not know where kitchen is so took some window that was easy to open. Had a bit of problem getting in because so tall. In we smell blood and Flip put on torch. Should not have, walls all full of dry blood and so is floor. And lots of chains hang everywhere. There is body parts on them, hands, feets, ears but to much of each for being one person. Then some thing comes at us, looking like dead all wrap in chains. Flip later say he hears crying of childs but I not hear anything, I smash at stinky attacker. Flip cries sumthing about chain devils. But this thing not have any horns or tail so I keep smashing. Maybe it was bit mad because it kept babbling about being not killable. It was wrong. 

When I done killing it Flip is covered in gore and gags, then runs back through window to clean up in large fountain on other side of house. When he come back, group of angry bats chase him but don't come in. I laugh and he is mad. Then he is more mad cause when he was gone I wqs bore so took the chains from the dead thing and the axe it had and made lots of small pieces to hang from ceiling also. It can rest with its victims. Flip says that's stupid but I think good end for killer. 

In next room what looks like room for kids to play there is ghosts, lots of ghosts from small childs. I got all scare at first and Flip shouts to hit them. I don't hit kids, not dead ones or life ones. And hammer not good hitting dead things bit Flip says he has something done to the hammer to made it hit incu.. incar... bodyless things. I still not want to and run to next room. Bit ashamed about that now but not ever heard ghost so close before. Flip follow me trough more rooms and then we come out in large family room. There was lots of bones and fire and smoke, and 3 devils dancing round the fire. They not see us so we close door and go back to where all the chains are – not sure how cause I took other door. Big house that one. So we run through small empty room into bad smelling room where paper peels of walls. And then there is more people, all grimacing and attacking. Not ghosts or devils but real people. And all attacking! I got very angry and half forgot what I was doing so I hammer at them. I'm much more strong when angry so I splatter them all but some other big guy who also very angry. Fight last long. Flip hides behind door all the time. When I done he shows me crossbow bolt in my buckler and says that looks poisoned. Well why bother it not hit me! 

That other good fighter has good breastplate so I take that. Bit big but good over my leather stuff. Also took sword and bow – my bow never got reple... never got a new one after the fight with the trader daughter back in main city of yours. Flip take crossbow and the poison bolts but it is bit big. Flip also take their other stuff. I make joke to string their pieces all up on chains too but Flip not find it funny. Flip can be a real bore. 

Then next room is very large entry hall. Family who was here long time ago sure was rich. Big big double stairs go up to next level. And fireplace I could stand in. No sign of missing friends. There is water on chessboard floor and air smells weird. When we go through room half the ceiling comes down. Flip says it trap but I think it just old house. Then we come into laaaaaarge room. Like your ballroom. Just not totally so big. Anyway, my vice make echo inside while Flip still squeaks when tries to whisper. But when we try search room, some weird thing come from fireplace and babbles lots of nonsense. Flip screech again and makes for run. He very scared. Says it is undead of some kind. Was not scared but run after Flip because Flöip more clever. We run to next room what looks like book room and bump into some pink and yellow robed guy who starts shouting we are too early or sumthing like. Flip drops the torch and turns to run again when some large monster of the strange man goes after him. I think strange man was one of those cultists again. They pop out of all holes. City should be renamed Cultport. He cast some spell but methink spell not good against hammers because his head made nice splashing sound with just one swing. Then I go look for Flip but no halfling to see. But the thing that was behind him fights with that undead thing. You know when enemies fight I won't stop them so I just walk past. I search the next room and was bout to get worry for no Flip to find, then I hear him scream again and he runs past me in next room, smelling funny. There was acid burns on his hands and he look like he seen the Unspeakable One. When he look like that, I don't ask I just run behind. So we all back through bad smelling old kitchen and then room with undead again. Undead attacks and Flip goes running right back to where the devils are and right into the room. I think he's been all dumb from fear. So devils see us and turn and we not wait if they follow or not, we run all back to where the undead is. The undead attacks but this time we run from it through the right door to entry hall.  

Flip all out of breath, and I ask what up the first time he run. He just shakes head and says if Nev and Orlath were here then they must have heard us, so they may not be here. I say with all the noise in the house they may not hear when they are up or down, as there was door to basement under stairs. Flip goes all pale, but this was his idea so I not take him to chicken out now! 

So I was bit out of breath, too. We wait a bit, trying to be quiet not to attrack anything bad. We hear ghost childs a few times. When we finally go up stairs we can't be quiet because the stairs squeak like something out of a horror story. At least where I step, Flip is all without sound. Upstairs was worse than down, as half the roof gone and all the fog come in. We don't see much in there. And even with the new torch Flip has put on there is just bit of yellow light in all gray. Few times we almost break through floor and I have bump on head from falling brick. It also stanks. And there was all those shrieks and howls. Spooky houses all have that so I was not too worry but Flip shake like cat in cold water. 

There is lots of rooms here but we find nothing but a collection of animated smelling hands. I was calling out for son of yours and Nev while I smashed them  but all that show up are ghost childs. One ghost boy named Harold makes himself visible and says we need to take the kids leftovers and put them to rest. Not sure how to do that and I tell him. He says to bury the leftovers anywhere outside the house. When I ask what about the others he says they only leave when the house is gone. 

That is good idea no? Why did the townfolks not burn down the house? Maybe those devil things in the fire room prevent that? But house is so damage I bet it is easy to pull down once night is gone. 

He also warns of a bully ghost child who wants to hurt anyone even them. He says we better not stay up here, and that there have been no wizards or other people up here in a while. The boy says his remains – that is his leftovers – are in the basement hidden in some sort of temple and he would like us or anyone else to go pick them up. I told him we was taking care of it, but maybe not today as we miss our friends to help. I'm wondering if we can come back with priests bury all the dead and then burn house down. 

When I'm done thinking that much, Flip is gone to next room, maybe to hide from childs. But then the room he picked must been worse for he come run out screaming again, and he sound horse by now - altho I never hear a horse make such sound, why it is call that?

Flip grabs me by belt and drags me back down stairs, which break at one point – the stairs I mean not the belt - and I hurt my ankle. He won't tell me what up and makes for where we got in. I don't know why we not just take the door and I was right because moment later he comes running back whining with the 3 devils from the fire room in tow. Then he makes for the door to outside!

I can't go after him cause I need to smash the devils first. Only got one, the other telejumped away. Why we was running from them I am not sure, they aren't that badass. When done, some strange icky things creep through the hall. I don't know what them are but they make me feel bit scared so I hide behind basement door which does squeak just a little. But the stairs are weak and one breaks so I tumble all the way down and hurt my elbow. I get up in old storeroom and there is a blue flash. 

Suddenly there is a young boy that seems bit familar. He says he is stuck down there hiding from the monsters. I say I'm hiding from monsters too. But maybe they are gone now so we both sneak up to check. There is no more monsters so I run out to the garden to find Flip. The boy follows me but seems bit angry that I don't pay much attention to him. I call out for Flip and don't have to search because Flip comes running right by me, almost faints from no more air from all the running and is limping, too. Some angry lizard follows him. So I follow lizard and bump it good. But it does some sort of spell before it dies and I feel all weird and confused. Flip was all off again and the kind of famliar boy says he would embrace me to give me strength. 

I may be confused some time but if you are male and no brother in arms you don't embrace me! So I tell him to stay away and get real angry again when he does not listen. Then all of sudden he throw some kind of energy spell at me. Makes me more angry because it hurts. Then the man's face all change and he looks like evil thing. Somewhat hard to see too like if underwater and makes him hard to hit. He hit me some more with that energy. Even tries to bite me. But the new warhammer sparkles and shines anytime I get through, and while it took long for him to die, die he did. Then the body just went away. Flip later says it was a demon. I got scared of fight after I won because he told me! Demons are much much worser than devils. 

So now been drunk 2 times that night and very angry 2 times that night and very tired. It is clear our friends was not here or if they was they would be dead. So I just want to go home and come back in light with some of the temple priest to make end of all the unholy and undead. But I still lost Flip. 

No use in calling much in fog, learned that upstairs. But I fall over dropped torch wich still glows a bit, and then find the crossbow we got earlier. I take that and followed train of more stuff to fountain in the middle of garden. There Flip was in the cold water all shaking and half dead of fear. So I pick him up and carry him out of the garden and put him under tree. Then I take all the torches and put them on and throw them in all the windows I get open. Some burn some don't. Half the house on fire, so I guess we need to come back to finish rest of evil later. Had to carry Flip all the way back while be was babbling nonsense. Maybe that is why he not want me write to you. 

When we was back home, we woke Orlath and Nev with Flip's noise. They went and got priest of temple to help with his problem. They say some evil things touched him and make him weak in head but he will be fine in a few days. Son of yours was angry at us until I tell him we was thinking we rescuing them. 

So now is a day later and we remembered the bomb problem. Flip is asleep, we all slept too long. Council says one bomb exploded in the halfling bene.. bana... something society. There was one dead servant and lots of kaput room. And at court some orcs were seen all around and they stole a package from a delivery girl, Nev says he thinks they stole the bomb meant for court. 

Temple priests from all temple say they will go to the spook house and finish cleaning it. Say they never believed the stories but they believe us because they saw Flip. I want go with them but they say they have ritual and don't need me. I am still hero. Flip not so much because I saved his butt. Nev says I need not listen to Flip too much, that he is taking too many risk and I better stay with them. I would have but they went without us! Nev laughed and said they just went to have some private fun. Bosslady if they spend time and money on the whores again, they can tell us, so we not will worry. 

I met a nice vampire last night too, before all the spookhouse stuff. He is a profisor or whatever it is called at universaty here. He ask me for help with something that not sound too dangerous. Maybe when Flip is better and son of yours says yes we will go and sort it out for him. Can't be worse than spookhouse and I kinda solve that one all alone. 

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 13, 2012)

19th of Rhune, after the ruckus about the bombs had died down


Most High Lady Theka! 

As you have forseen, the matter of our failure in stopping the bombs entirely is now as good as forgotten. The small job Uthas had secured from a vampire professor has helped to divert attention of the mishap as well. 

We were asked to help retrieve a valuable book the university had borrowed out to a wizard named Darwell over a month ago. It had not been returned and the wizard kept making excuses. Thus, it was decided we should sneak in and get the university's property back while Darwell was away one of his many trips. Only small complication, as we had been told, was that the Wizard kept his tower guarded as many other rich people around here. 

This proved no problem, as Orlath brought a gas called Mind Cloud – I never heard of it before, but he had had the help of a university mage to make it. They never noticed us going in, or any of the noise we caused. Because, as Milady might already have guessed, things were not as simple as going in, finding the book and getting out. While most of the tower seemed pretty much mundane, the wizard's lab was guarded my lemures clearly conjured up in an unholy ritual, and we also discovered an altar to the Dark Eye. The book, of course, was in the lab. Luckily, we brought Uthas along – he had actually insisted as he had been the one to meet the vampire – and after assuring him those were very minor devils and Orthas would protect him with spells, he dispatched of them with little difficulty, but unfortunately with a lot of noise. We recovered the book and a journal, which detailed some of the exploits of Darwell to gain power over the council. I also took the liberty to free the wizard of some wealth, considering he would be driven off or arrested anyway once the city knew he was not the herbal sage he gave himself off as. 

The guards outside had ignored the noise, however, the hobgoblins the devil friend had hired did not. Again we were lucky to have Uthas, but the prince actually did a good job with one of those freezing spells, too. Additionally, he burned the weird ghoul variant the wizard kept as guard for his real treasure room. 

We were about to leave when, to our dismay, the guard changed. The newcomers were not influenced by the spell from earlier, so we had to sneak out the sewers again. Luckily for us, the escape route the wizard had made for himself aided us well, too. 

The council was happy to lead a whole investigation team to the tower and arrest Darwell as he returned. It was just the kind of publicity we all needed. The prince has now recovered from our earlier failure and accepted that not all things can go to plan, I believe. Unfortunately, this has not made him any less reckless in his actions. 

As for Uthas, he has become obsessed with combating drugs and their distribution since we found some vials of a drug at the warehouse where we tried to secure the bombs. There is a new drug in town which makes him angry, and I can't seem to reason with him to stay out of the business of the local underworld. Everyone with some common sense known there is not much point in trying to fight drugs, but we all know Uthas does not have that much common sense. 

Talking of underworld machinations, I did as you asked and am in the process to set myself in a position in the Thieve's Guild and Assasin's Guild respectively to gather the information needed. It is not going to be that easy though, and I might actually need Uthas' help which is why I am even less fond of him stumbling from one problem to the other. Could you please tell him to cut it out? Orthas does not take my worries serious at all. He says Uthas will only stick with this new obsession for a short while. I have already suggested taking more of the little jobs high profile citizens and also some desperate peasants offer the prince and the rest of us, just to keep Uthas occupied. 


Your humble servant Flip




21st of Rhune


Honored Lady Theka!

Since we've uncovered the wizard Darwell's intentions, the council has asked us to help with a few more things. Officially, we are even named council advisers now, titles that annoy our official ambassador a great deal, even when everyone knows that a council adviser is just the one they ask about when it comes to sewer monsters and old crypts or anything else adventurous groups are known to deal with. The other "advisers," which are only a few, sadly, thanks to Drac's cult eliminating most of them in the last months, were happy to welcome us in their midst, of course. And Orlath and me are all happy because whenever we go back home now, we can tell our peers were are truly adventurers. Well, come to think of it, we probably are. 

Orlath is still sulking at your recent threat to send his sister, he refuses to write to you. I don't know how to make him, Milady, and I think part of it is just what you wanted us to do – grow up. He will eventually give in. 

Flip has asked me to talk to Uthas about his obsessions to get drugs off the streets. He agreed to give it a rest only if we would take care of it later. I see no way to do that but I told him I would see what we could do. 

Having little luck with fireballs still, I did as you suggested and am now learning more stationary spells, like wall of flame or wall of ice. But I will eventually get the fireball right, too. 

Your messenger has arrived with more funds. We are very grateful for it, as we've spend more coin than we had expected we would. Flip somehow managed to help us out with whatever odd jobs he does when we are not looking, but we got very close to not be able to afford the lifestyle befitting our status. 

Thank you very much for the update on my family. No, it comes as no surprise that my father still does not want to talk to me. I am not sure that I would want to talk to him either. My family is our little group for now, and it serves me well. 

Ever in Your service

Nevukh



Bosslady, 

Don't know if they have told but our spell slingers as Flip now sometime call them have taken to wandering the sewer stinks and empty places for days searching for hidden things like mazes and tombs. They say them found one the day we's been looking for them in the spooky place and got some thing magic from it, like being better at spells or any stuff like. They say not tell Flip and just go when Flip is doing his Flip business. They take me for me is strong and me think because I's told them I would whap them hide if they let prince go without bodyguard. It is all just sewer rats till now. We been going in circle at time, and son of yours say he will learn that telepart... this some thing like spell where you just go elsewhere you was before. That would make us go fast back home when done. But priests at temple say he is not right in magic yet to learn, it is about coming out wrong place me think. I better walk on own feet, never wonder where you come out unless you drink too much. 

Priests at temple say I learn good but my mind something need some help so they want do a ritual and ask me what I want learn most. I say I want learn numbers better. When fighting need to count more than to nineten. And numbers in write still make not much sense to me. 

~U



The day after....


It was way too early for Orlath to be up, after all it was barely mid-morning. Being roused with a bucket of cold water was not adding to his desire to be cooperative, either, but the bed was wet now and Flip would need to dry it out before they were back, something the little servant who seemed to become more and more bold eagerly went about with that certain grin on his face. 

"Don't look so gloomy," Nev laughed. "We really could not get a later appointment. You may not want to talk to your mother but you can hardly deny her wishes."

"Mom has too many friends she is owing a favor to, and far too many are in this city," came the annoyed reply. "I just hope this time it will have nothing to do with cultists or towers or saving the city from doom."

They arrived at the archway leading to a courtyard. Around the courtyard, several tall and narrow houses sprung up, a typical collection of cheap flats for dock and factory workers. "Are you sure mom's friend lives here? Why would a friend of a High Lady reside in such a poor area?" The prince shook his head, staring at the simple houses. 

"Not everyone can be rich," Nev laughed. "Or maybe this guy just has to hide for a while."

They climbed up the stairs to the 10th floor. Nev was already out of breath by then. "I think I've been sitting in the temple library too often," he admitted. Unlike most other people, elves or not, he had to work on his stamina all the time; even a few days of doing nothing was felt immediately. 

"Found it," Orlath announced a few doors into the corridor and already began knocking. "Come in," a growling voice announced. 

They entered a small room with bed, table, dressers and a small closed off part for the privy. Even the morning son shining in through the clean window in all her morning splendor could not quite get the gloom out of this coffin of a place. A half-orc was sitting behind the table, busy with some papers and maps while piles of books were all around, even on the bed which looked quite unused other than as book storage. It was clear this place was used only as an office and not for a living space. "My name is Greytooth," the half-orc introduced himself and hinted a bow in direction of the two nobles. "I'm an agent of High Lady Theka, as you might have guessed. Thanks to several interacting circumstances, it is not safe for me to employ my usual aids in this matter of utter importance. Nor can I safely ask the embassy for their support. Thus, my prince, your mother suggested that you could help me out."

Uthas stared. "What?" he said after a moment. "I don't understand a word."

"He means he's a spy master and something bad has happened so he can't use his usual people to deal with it," Nev happily translated, a wide grin on his face. 

"Oh, ok. He could have said that in such simple words." Uthas nodded, wanting to get right to the business before there was any more such talk with big words, which he considered even more annoying coming from another half-orc. 

Greytooth grimaced for a moment, then decided to grab the proverbial bull by the horns. "I need to get a package somewhere, but I do not even have the package right now. To find out where the package is hidden, you 3 will need to find the information of its whereabouts. The spy who was supposed to tell me got killed trying to give me the information. When we found him, he was already dying and could not be resurrected thanks to some foul magic. He uttered the words of the place he was before he got attacked, and I take that to mean the information I need is somewhere in that place. He was too much of a professional to not write it down before being killed."

"I see. What place?" Orlath inquired. 

"The Walking Miracles. You know the place."

"Huh!" Nev scratched his meager beard he had taken a fancy to. They sure knew the place. It was a tavern – more of a club, really – where only magic users met. Somehow, the entrance to the place knew who could use magic and who could not, but it made no difference between the different magic types. "That's a mighty big area to search. Any more hints?"

The spy master leaned back in his chair. "Witnesses say he had only been to the main room, drinking at the bar, before he noticed he was followed and left again. Some sort of smoke bomb went off, and when the bartender had cleared the alchemical residue out, he barely noticed our spy and those pursuing him leaving."

"Great, just one room to search then, albeit a large one." The prince was eager to get going now, the morning's troubles were already forgotten. "So we just come back here when we found the information?" 

The half-orc nodded. "The same time tomorrow or tonight just before sunrise."

Orlath grimaced for a second, neither time really suited him. "Alright then, friends, let's get going."

A while later, on the way to the mentioned tavern, Uthas could not hold himself back any longer. "Boss," he inquired. "What is a were-about, and why does the package have one?"


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 16, 2012)

The Walking Miracle's main bar room held 6 tables on the floor and several comfortable boots along the walls. Nev and Orlath were occupying the smallest, a 4 person booth, by themselves. It was next to the entrance, which led to an anteroom, and they had a good view around from here. Unfortunately, there was little to see. It was too early in the day for many folks to be here. A lone serving girl took care of orders while an unseen servant cleaned the tables and another the glasses behind the bar. Somewhere, a goat like laugh sounded. They suspected it was the satyr they had seen come in earlier with some humans. 

"I have no idea how we are to find some sort of message here without any more information," the prince sighed and sipped his juice. 

Nev's eyes darted around the room while he tried to make it less obvious that he was looking for something. "If we just knew where he sat."

"I don't think he would have written anything on the table or left a note in the place he was sitting," Orlath mused. "Really, that would be the first place anyone, including his killers, would look."

"I suppose you are right." Nev's view returned to the scrambled eggs in front of him and he resumed eating. "I reckon he used the smoke he created to leave the information anywhere. Probably some place only another spy could find, though. I think we are a total mismatch for this mission. This needs someone experienced in such stuff."

"Well, we just arrived," Orlath reminded his friend. "Maybe we'll get an idea eventually."

"Yeah, we could be coming here for all 3 meals for the next weeks, and maybe there is not even a message. We could waste our time here just to find out it is all just... oh my! I may just have found out where the message is!"

"How so?" Cleaning his plate, the other elf stared at the prince in confusion. "Did you just happen to see it by accident?"

"No! Smoke and mirrors! I was about to say we could find out it was all just smoke and mirrors."

"Yeah, so?" Gulping his own juice down, Nev looked even more confused. 

"You didn't pay any attention in our Realm politics lessons, did you? Smoke and Mirrors is one of the most effective groups of spies we employ. Usually just inside the realm and neighboring countries, but that matters little as far as the message is concerned."

Nev made a face. "Realm politics is about the most boring subject we ever had. How could you even stay awake? Asides, I still don't see what you are getting at. Do you mean our unlucky spy was a member?"

"Probably not, but the smoke was part of the message, you see!" With a wide grin, the prince pointed at the large mirror behind the bar. 

Now Nev's face lit up. "The message is on the mirror!"

"Most likely." Orlath already got up and made his way over to the bar, not even trying to appear uninterested. Nev sighed and followed. 

The mirror looked like any other mirror, except that it was exceptionally well polished, thanks to the unseen servant. "He must have known anything non-magical would be cleaned off," Orlath said. He mumbled in a barely audible voice, and a moment later, a set of letters and numbers flashed in prominent pink on the mirror's surface, only visible to those able to read the arcane. "A simple magic missive."

Nev took out a scrap of paper and scribbled down the information quickly, then he checked if anyone had been watching them. But no one paid any attention. "Risky way to leave a secret message." 

"He seemed to have no other choice." Orlath deleted the simple cantrip with another mumbled word. "Let's go get the package."

"What? But we were only supposed to deliver the location. Which is scrambled anyway. We have no idea what it means," Nev protested as he followed his friend to the anteroom where the half-orc, who was not allowed inside thanks to not being a magic user, was waiting for them.

"Oh but we do! Don't you recognize the address? It's Melford's Vault, where we store our own money we don't want to have on hand."

Dumbfounded, Nev looked at the information again and slapped his forehead. "I'm never good with remembering such details," he admitted. 

Uthas was falling in behind them, shoving the last of what looked like a formerly large loaf of bread into his mouth. "So, found it? Where are we heading now?" 

"Into adventure again." The prince laughed. 




Meanwhile Flip had his own problems. His two contacts towered over him in the warehouse – why was it always a warehouse, the halfling wondered – while handing him his assignments. Flip checked over them and stopped himself from grimacing, if barely so. "Both in the same week?" he asked. 

The tall and muscular human grinned down at him. "Is that a problem? Sure a spy of the Realm can handle the workload. You want in in both, you need to do the entry requirements for both at the same time."

Flip sighed. "I'm not a spy of the Realm, technically, I only take my jobs from someone in the Realm who may or may not be associated with any official position," he explained again. "And it is not like I could live off those assignments alone, not even with being a servant to a spoiled prince." 

"But at least you got a clever cover," the tall elf woman chuckled. "And being a hero and all sure helps, too."

"You don't know who your contact in the Realms even is, am I right?" the human took a guess. "Realms people are more paranoid than the southern dwarfs."

Flip, despite knowing very well where his orders came from, shrugged with a sheepish grin. "I don't mind, as long as I get paid. Also, it probably means no one else in the Realm even knows I exist."

"Fair enough," the elf agreed. "Well, here's the deal, then. You have a week and a half to get these jobs done, in whatever way you like. You may even enlist help, as long as you don't mention either guild, of course."

"Of course," Flip nodded. The thefts he was supposed to perform, at first sight, looked like minor contract thefts, some of them were even things of no more than sentmental or implied value. He had little doubt those would be relatively easy if he timed it right. From the first glance, the assassinations were merely pay back kills from the guild and not actual contracts, but he would probably find one or two contracts there. "Do I need a 100% success rate?"

"No, of course, not." The human winked. "But the closer the better."

"Alright. Better get to work then. Where do I drop off the items?" 

"Oh yes." The human handed him another scrap of paper. It described a particular alcove in the temple of the God of Scroundrels. He couldn't help but grin. The method was old and reliable, if not used that often anymore as it seemed less and less of his profession or related work fields cared about religion. "Works just fine."

"See ya, then," the elf waved and suddenly vanished into the shadows. The human shook his head at her dramatics, nodded to the halfling, and simply walked out the back door. Flip turned and took the front door, not worried about being followed. After all, this was supposed to be a safe house. 



Getting the package from the vault had been no problem at all. It had been registered as a diplomatic vault, and after all, the prince was clearly eligible to pick it up. What had been more of a problem were the 5 thugs who had waylaid them just when they had left the vault. Once they had noticed, mostly thanks to the half-orc's skills with his new hammer, that they were vastly outmatched, they had run 'like rabbits from a fire,' as Uthas had called it. It was possible that someone had waited for them to get the package, but it was much more likely to be a coincidence. Mugging attempts happened frequently, and they had had to defend themselves in the past. 

Still, they decided to return to Greytooth immediately. If the man would get angry at them showing up early, Orlath could just remind him who he was talking to. He might be the youngest of the royal children, but just because he would never sit on the throne (and all the better in his opinion) didn't mean his rank could be ignored. 

As soon as they moved into the corridor the makeshift office was in, they could see something was wrong. In front of the door and covering the walls of the corridor was a black mark, much like a fireball had gone off. The air was smelling like ozone. Uthas started running immediately, not waiting for orders. The little skirmish earlier had made him eager for more. The fact that significant, deadly magic had been used not so long ago didn't change that. With a battle cry resembling the sound of a manticore in heat, he slammed the door open. 

A werewolf and an orc stood posed over the bleeding, unconscious spymaster, the werewolf ready to tear Greytooth's throat. While both of them looked slightly burned and smelled like it, too, they were nowhere near as much damaged as the fireball would have suggested. Uthas threw his small axe while the hammer stayed in his hands. The aye sliced right through the fingers of the werewolf, who howled in panic and pain. 

The orc turned and grinned. "Now now," he said. "If that isn't our person of interest himself." 

In his rage, Uthas didn't hear him. If the orc had expected any sort of reaction or even hesitation of the barbarian's part, he was bitterly disappointed. He barely had time to bring his iron shield up and move back a little. For some reason, he seemed hesitant to strike at Uthas though. Confusion and frustration showed on his face. "Let's get out," the werewolf hissed while he tried to stop the bleeding in his finger stumps. "We can't harm him!" He leaned against the hard pressed orc, who could not really hold off Uthas any longer, and the two of them disappeared in a teleport flash. Uthas, who had just made contact with the already very dented shield, lost his balance and stumbled against the window, which broke and cut his face. 

"Darn!" Nev jumped forward and checked the spymaster over. "Bleeding shoulder and a bad chest wound. Orlath?"

The prince nodded and knelt next to the injured man. He withdrew bloodoak bark powder, a string of horse hair and a piece of numbleaf from his component pouch, put the powder in the leaf, bound it tightly close with the hair and put it over the spymaster's body. Then he made a waving motion with both hands and shouted a single word in the old language. 

The little packet flashed up in green and blue light, and little by little, the wounds of the injured man healed, leaving only outlines of where the wounds were supposed to be. "He'll still be out for days, I guess," Orlath said. 

Nev nodded. "We need to clean this place out. Nothing to leave behind. Let me take care of that." Not too long after, with a bit of less flashy magic, Nev's shrink spell had reduced the size of books, papers and other items by enough to put it all in Uthas' ever present backpack. Uthas also shouldered the unconscious man and carried him off. "To our place," Nev decided. "No one would be bold enough to break in there, with all the enchantments in place to prevent it." 



"No one would be bold enough to break in there, not with all the enchantments in place to prevent it," the barkeep laughed while he poured Flip another drink. 

Flip nodded knowingly. "But maybe some are stupid enough. I can tell you, there have been quite a few idiots trying to break into my prince's home. Sometimes for treasure, sometimes just for a dare – a dare, can you believe that? Like a lock or a piece of clothing from the prince is some keepsake." 

The keep grunted. "I suppose the Realm elves take their personality cult a bit too far." 

"You can say that," Flip agreed and put his glass down to be filled up yet again. "The prince hates it, but some other nobles like it well enough." 

The human behind the bar filled the glass again and then turned to two just arriving customers. Flip downed the new drink and wondered if the barkeep was right. He had no intention in wasting his time – and freedom – on entering a place with so many wards that he would alert half Freeport. But he had to get the job done somehow. 

Leaning against the bar, Flip looked out of the window and across the street. Odingo's Manor sure looked imposing, and the guards in front of it looked like the no nonsense type. Even if he had a way to make himself invisible, it would probably not help. There would be guards against magic as well. And he had just heard that the place didn't even have direct sewer access like so many other houses. 

Odingo had, so the barkeep had told him, made a lot of enemies over time. His dealings in blood magic and worse had offended quite a few people, and his exploits had gotten him in conflict with the law several times, but Lord Drac used to protect him. He would have been fine still, Flip guessed, but he should not have crossed the guilds. 

A large delivery was approaching the gates to the manor. The guards only checked the delivering servants, not the contents of the crate. Flip wondered if that was a way in or if the contents were otherwise controlled. There was just one way to find out. 

He paid his bill and then went to wait outside to get one of the delivery people alone. If he got him or her drunk enough, chances were he would be able to discern enough about anything that was going in and out in the next few days. And while he was working on that, he could prepare for one of his other jobs. It was time to visit the old city's iconic statue.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 21, 2012)

With the spymaster spread on the couch in the living room and the package they had recovered on the table, there was no way to take their uneasy minds off the current problem. Only Uthas seemed genuinely unruffled. It had been just another fight and was just another mission for him. The half-orc did not even seem to be the slightest bit curious about what the package might contain. 

Not so the other two. Orlath was pacing in the spacious apartment, throwing looks at the package and the spymaster and the set of other stuff they had recovered regularly. He tried to pretend it was nothing out of the ordinary whenever Nev came close – who was currently doing his reading up on history of Northern Dwarfs –  but he was jumping inside every time someone loud passed by the window and he literally jumped when a salesman knocked at their door to try and sell baked fish. Out of confusion and to get rid of the man, Orlath bought a whole plate, much to the delight of his bodyguard, who ate them all alone in less than half an hour. 

On the other hand, Nev was really attempting to study. He knew they could not just go and get anyone to help Greytooth, but they had no idea who the man's contacts were so all they could do was wait. His attempts of memorizing the events leading to the death of the Northern Kingdoms didn't go well, though, and he, too, found himself wandering around with the book, throwing glances over the top of it at their guest and their cargo. Eventually, when Orlath had to "attend to other business," he seized the opportunity to go through the other material they had discovered at the flat and checking the box for magic. 

There was no magic on the box, but some of the papers close by flared up. Curious, the young noble examined the binder and found a set of scrolls – although they were not rolled up so he mused they were rather magic letters – with interesting spells on them. They didn't look too complicated to learn, and his thirst for knowledge and spells got the better of him. He removed one copy of each and hid them in his book. When Orlath reappeared, he excused himself to the roof garden – a new project of his, born from his talent for botany and his ability to magically help plants to grow as most of the eastern elf tribes possessed. On the flat part of the roof, he and Flip and an apprentice from a gardener he sometimes borrowed had created a beautiful little resort, complete with greenhouse, a small pond and trees already looking several years old despite just being there for a week or two. From the outside, it looked like a normal roof with a small balcony, as he had had a local illusionist help make it private. 

It also had some extra space Nev was not quite sure how he had created it. At one point, he had just wished he had more space up here and would not be limited in his ideas of what to plant and what to produce. All of a sudden, the world had seemed to twist around him, and he had had thrice the space available. It was not a pocket dimension or anything like that. It did not dispel either. The wizard had felt the magic around at creation, but was pretty sure he would not be able to produce such an effect. After a few days, he and Orlath had decided to just take it as a gift. 

At this time of early afternoon, the insects, who didn't care for any illusions, hummed happily around and the sun was strong in the sky. Summer came late to Freeport, and the fogs lasted for most of the year, but the heat would be all the worse for it, or so he had been told. The bench under the shadow of one of the new willow trees was just perfect for magic studies. Uthas didn't come up here that often, and Orlath would not leave the living room out of his sight when he was not on the loo. Expecting no disturbance, the mage sat down and begun examining the magic letters. 





The statue of Golgenath the gnome stood at a corner in the old city, almost always ignored by visitors but beloved by the locals. It was the oversized frame of a Gnome warrior, holding an even more oversized sword, point down, in a 4-fingered hand. The sword was not really part of the statue, it was placed into the hand where the finger was missing, and then fixed with a simple chain. It was said that over the years, the gnome had had many weapons, and not all of them swords. They tended to vanish every now and then, sometimes under weird circumstances. Like a flock of ravens or at once time a group of zombies stealing them. Most of the time, no one saw the theft happen. To Flip, this was a clear indication that the guild of his profession had a lot of fun making the theft part of their entry requirements for new Freeport thieves. 

The chain, he saw, would be easy to break. In the fog of the night, it would probably not be too hard to steal the sword, but for someone his size, the weapon the gnome currently held was an issue. He would need a pack animal, or maybe... his eyes went up to the cloth line with various city flags – merchants, lords, officials – going right by the statue. A wide grin split his face. This would be fun. He would need to make some preps, of course, and deal with one of his other jobs as well. 

From the old city, his business took him to an area close to the harbor in the less reputable part of town. In front of the shack of an old witch and fortune teller named Madam Byanca he placed himself on an empty barrel, trying to look bored and tired of a day's work of begging. There was but one door to the 2-room shack, a large front room where customers went in and out, and a small addition in the back to sleep and live in. There were no windows at ground level, the only openings were close to the roof to let light in but not to open. All in all a sorry place to live in, although at least the old woman kept it clean – with magic, as he could observe himself. 

What the customer who ordered the theft wanted was her dream journal from the last month. Flip had no idea what exactly that was or why it was wanted and neither cared, but he had a good description. A small book bound in red leather with the month's name handwritten on it. Supposedly, she placed those journals in a magic box next to her bed. They had not been clear on the matter though – did she only keep the current journals next to the bed, and if not, where were the others? 

After talking to a few of her customers of the day, Flip decided to play the part of a customer despite the risks. Supposedly, the woman was not much of a use as fortune teller, she could only answer one question a day for each customer but got very good insights on the matter – but maybe that was a marketing ploy to make them come back. She was, again a speculation, not able to see anything about herself, or any more than asked about a customer. Which again helped to bring her clientele of the less reputable kind. Like the high profile member of the Buccaneer's Flip recognized, a gang known to do press work for pirate ships. 

Then he could not believe his luck. The witch left her shack and closed it, following the Buccaneer with her raven familiar perched on her shoulder. Maybe the one she was to divine for would not come to her place. It made sense. And it made the perfect opportunity. The halfling waited until the two of them had vanished, then pretended to be drunk and stumbled over to the door as if to grab a hold on it. None of the people walking by paid him any attention. While with one hand, he took his tools of the trade out of a pocket, he knocked with the other, as he had seen others do. When the door opened easily, he went inside in the hopes it looked as if the old hag had just let him in. 

No magic went off on him. As he had hoped, much of the talk about the woman being dangerous was just that. No doubt she had done all she could to ensure noting got stolen. Not that there was much to steal. Most stuff in both rooms was looking like junk, some of it might or might not have been usable for divinations. Asides from table with some chairs, a bench and some chests and boxes and a shelf at the wall, there was little to go through. Flip made sure to be careful so no one would notice anything. Except, he grinned, she would notice when she found out one of her journals missing. It was in the only locked chest. Flip found an easily disabled poison trap but nothing else to threaten his endeavor. After locking the chest and resetting the trap, Flip left as undisturbed as he came. 

He had no idea of the chain of events he had just set in motion. 

The rest of the afternoon was spent with preparations to get the sword from the statue and long talks with two of the servants who regularly delivered wine to the Odingo mansion. In the process of finding out a way to get in, he learned more about the black skinned merchant than he cared to know. Supposedly, the man was a shaman or sorcerer of some sort, deep down from "the jungles" without any of them being able to say more. Yet, he seemed to be more civilized than a lot of the rubble washing at shore in Freeport. Odingo had been in the city for at least 5 years, supposedly he had been an adventurer for hire, or some sort of spellcasting mercenary, or maybe both as one was not always apart from the other. He was rich, in any case, and overloaded with trophies, keepsakes and other items from his quests. So rich he would surely not miss some of his things, so the delivery humans claimed. And none of the traps in the house were supposed to be deadly, or even dangerous at all. Odingo, so it seemed, followed the God of Mercy and Peace. 

Flip was not so sure of that. Fortunately, he would not have to find out. Whether there were protective enchantments on any valuable items – unless he found something he liked for himself but that would be somewhat unprofessional – was not his problem. All he had to do was putting something in the house. A small white cardboard box in the form of a vampire's coffin, complete with a paper white hand and a vampire's face sticking out of the opening and a red set of letters spelling "gotcha." One of those running gags between two rivals trying to outsmart each other, or even friends playing pranks, he assumed. But then, he was always careful. 

When it was getting darker outside and the first mists of the sea crept up. The halfling, still very much sober, left to get the sword from the statue. Hopefully, by tomorrow morning he would have completed 2, maybe 3 of his jobs already if one of the pirates to kill would be in the right tavern, and could get started on the more serious ones. 



Dear Mom, 


We are in a bit of a problem. The man you wished us to see got attacked and is now unconscious in our home. I healed him up but as usual, arcane healing takes long to really do anything about the state of him. We got a package he wanted us to get. What do we do now? I don't want to contact the embassy about this. 

Your still angry son Orlath





22nd of Rhune




Bosslady, 

Good news, can count numbers now to 100 but very slowly as not have 100 fingers and toes. So can only count and calculate fast when is under 20. Flip say males can count fast to 21 but don't get what he mean by that. Oh and Nev gave me some sheet of magic velvet he says is spell checker so I can put over my writing to see when I spell words badly wrong and then fix it but says I need remember what I do wrong so learn to make less error. I ask him if he has spell checker for his magic spell stuff, too, and then learn making less error because priests in temple are grumpy when he make two rooms all frozen with ice last day. He did not like joke. 

Flip came home late night or much more like early morning and son of yours was mad at him for not being home when we come with spyguy. Flip says he had own business and son of yours say he is servant and some other word I did not get. Flip was about being yours servant more than his and just like borrowed out to prince. Made son of yours even madder. Then Flip went and go bed because he says he needs his sleep to do real work next day not beauty sleep like prince. I was laughing so bad my ale was spilling on floor. Most because flip do need beauty sleep. Must have been in fight because nose was all bloody and big bump on head, and his left eye is black. Says he will take healing potion if son of yours like or not. We have enough coin to buy new. 

Nev took some paper from all the stuff we brought here. Which is from spyguy I mean. Thinks I not saw but I am bodyguard and have my eyes all over. He not looked at box much just make sure no magic on it I think. But son of yours, you shouldn't have tell him not to open. You know when you tell son of yours not to do some thing and more when he angry with you, he is more like doing it. Spyguy woke up and is all ooh and ouch from wrong type of what they say is healing also. So when was in too much owie Nev spell him to sleep again. But he was wake enough to be happy we got box of his. 

Oh and funny thing happen in a few streets away. There is statue of some gnome warrior and people keep stealing the weapon he holds. So someone did last night too but not that work out too good. Newspaper says they use the rope with the flags on to hang one of those rolling things on they use in harbor, then use lasso to get hilt of sword in it and then again use sword and lasso and rope it dangle on to hang on it and glide to city wall. But rope must be broke off close to wall and now they say there is blood on wall where thief has smashed into it. Still got run away with sword and donkey to carry it on. They think it was a gnome dare for the shape they could see in wall in morning was small like a gnome and only gnomes get such craze ideas about taking weapons from statue. I was sorry for statue and gave it my old hammer, and they say it was true act of a hero of city and made a new chain to fix the weapon to the statue. Flip think it silly but am happy I can help when I mostly get to smash stuff. 

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 30, 2012)

23rd of Rhune


Dear Mom


Thanks for going to find someone to take this packet and the spymaster off our hands. We have been watching over both and I think Nev is beginning to get paranoid. He's pacing around and is looking out of the window every few minutes or so it seems. 

Other than this little issue, all is fine here, so you really don't need to send my dear sister. Really, it begins to sound like you are just looking for a way to get rid of her, too! 

Oh, I met a mage from the 13th Circle of the Western Kingdoms! He's al elf in his 700s and amazingly good at teleport spells of all versions. He only needs a picture, or the description of the mind image of someone else, and he can teleport there. Isn't that just great? I want to learn that, and since the priests at the Temple of Knowledge say they can't teach me much more, I'm considering taking a trip to the Western Kingdoms. The mage, a Grand Master Thelorian, has offered to take me on as temporary apprentice, as I am technically above apprentice state. He is traveling to the Southern Mines to meet up with a dragon friend, but on the way back he could take me along for a while. We will always he able to return to Freeport as he will create a teleport circle in our magic garden. He says thanks to a high magic grid over the city, only few people could create such a circle but he can. I'm all excited. Please mom, don't argue against it! 

Your excited son Orlath



Honored Lady Theka!

I will be glad to be rid of all this secrecy business, so your help is very much appreciated. Orlath is getting paranoid, I believe. He is constantly pacing through all the rooms, ruffling his hair and muttering something under his breath. He also does not eat much. 

Flip is behaving a bit weird, starting to defy Orlath, supposedly on your orders. He has likely not told you, but Orlath is going to hire another servant to do house duties, which should suit Flip fine. Am I right to think that Flip's business is not the least our own when he is out at night? I can certainly keep the prince occupied if needed. 

We met an elf mage from the Western Kingdoms. He has managed to fix my fireball problem. It seems that I was forgetting a middle step in casting the spell, something that does not matter to anyone who has an affinity for the fire element. Well, I do not so I need the extra effort. My main affinity, it seems, is with water and time. 

Orlath wants to travel with this Master Thelorian, which would suit me as well as he has offered to take us all along if we don't want to split. But I don't think Uthas likes the idea much, and Flip was openly resistant on leaving Freeport at all for longer than a few days. I suppose it has to do with the work you gave him here. 

Ever in Your service

Nevukh




Most High Lady Theka!


I have placed the note in the rack of Odingo's weapon and arms display with little difficulty, I just had a bit of an issue escaping, as I had not counted on any boxes being searched when brought out. My mistake, I should know a collector of old and expensive things would fear theft more than anything else. It was considerably easier to place the bloody dagger in Count vingar's hands at the whore house. He was promptly arrested for the murder of a mesenger, which I find vaguely interesting.

Yes, I have figured out that while the jobs came from the guild, it was you behind it. I am that good, or you would not eploy me. It was a great help in any case, because it basically means I had 2 less jobs to do as they would have come to me anyway. 

The politics in the city are a true mess. The council considers disbanding the Sea Lord position, and everyone is split about it. There is barely any other talk. Just Nev and the prince have not really noticed yet, they are too absorbed in this spy business. They are both getting paranoid, if you ask me. All nervous and sneaking around, looking out of the windows and talking to themselves and such. And now they even consider leaving the city, although it might truly just be an interest in more adventure and learning magic. 

Orlath does not like me to be much more than a servant, and it is getting more difficult to maintain the ruse. We need a second servant around here. I may need to arrange something to that end. 

Your humble servant Flip


For a moment, the halfling hesitated. He had not told her about the assassination of  slavers he had pulled off despite having crashed into the wall the night he took the sword from the statue. Neither had he mentioned the killing of a Realms merchant who also happened to be a slaver – he suspected the Freedom guild had put the hit on. It was after the fact that he had found out that said merchant might have also been a realms informant, and he suspected the High Lady would be less than happy with him if she found out. 

As Flip sent the letter, he turned the feather he had been writing with over in his hands and wondered, once more, what was in the package. He thought he knew the High Lady well enough by now to be sure that her interest in it was a bit too personal. Given that Uthas and Orlath were out to do some clothes shopping and Nev had gone to the roof garden, he decided to take his chances and peek inside. They had already determined it was not trapped in any way, so what could go wrong?



"Eh, boss?" Uthas was hardly visible under all the stuff he carried for the prince – full backpack, several bags and pouches hanging from his belt. "Are you sure we need to go to more shops? I will fall over with all this already." 

Orlath chuckled. "You never do. And yes, we need to go to one more shop. And then back to the curio. I need to talk to Falthar." 

If Uthas' face had been visible, the prince would have seen him pale. "All the way to the curio? Can't we rent a cart? Boss, if someone attacks you I can't protect you this way and that's some good walk." 

For the first time since he started his shopping spree, prince Orlath really looked at his bodyguard. He couldn't help but chuckle. "You have a point. Let's find a cart." 

As they rented the cart and the half-orc filled it with the bags and packs, he proceeded to tell the prince about the latest rumors he had heard. The council wanting to abandon the Sea Lord's position was just one little side story, as the barbaric fighter had little interest in politics. But he had heard of an increase críme rate, so much that his new friends in the guard had just asked him – while he had still been packed with the luggage, to his dismay – if he could probably help out with protecting a shipment for important people. The guard had no man to spare for extra duty, and with all the extra guards in the private homes, with what the burglaries and murders, it was hard to find anyone to do temp jobs. Uthas asked if he could probably take the job, maybe with Flip, if the price was sure to be busy in the temple. He had had enough of learning for a while, and the temple was well guarded. 

"You are asking me to stay at the temple while you do errands for others?" Orlath was definitely amused. "It sounds like you are placing me under house arrest." 

"You are pulling my ears, aren't you?" Uthas started at the smiling prince and grinned. "Does that mean you want to come along? It is simple, they said. Friend from a councilor needs some silk stuff from the docks to some storage across town. Basically just to show  someone is there to watch."

"Sure, we heroes of Freeport need to show presence," the prince agreed. "When?" 

"Tomorrow noon," the half-orc grinned. "I smell you want to take Flip along." 

"But of course. He is spending too many nights who knows where. I am thinking I will wake him with a method he is all too familiar with." Orlath winked, and they both chuckled. 

The curio was surprisingly busy when they finally fot there, with two visitors from the Wild Lands checking out things and asking for advice. Uthas parked their cart in the small backyard and helped himself to some coffee and tea – stranely enough, he usually drank both at a time – while Orlath went through the new aquisitions not yet labeled to see if anything would strike his interest. 

Finally, Master Falthar came to the back room, full of energy and definitely happy for the sale he just made. "Ah, there you are," he beamed. "I was hoping you could make it, what with being heroes and all some such." He winked. 

"What do you need from me?" The prince sipped his own spiced tea, trying, again, not to imagine how coffee and tea must taste together. 

"Actually, not only you, although you being the prince I thought I talk to you first. I'd hoped all 4 of you could be of aid, and Nevukh seems to follow you around most of the time.  Well, maybe the two of you would actually do." He took an unsure breath. "Ineed you to help me help someone to find someone," he started. "The guard had no people to spare in those times, and most people do not grasp the importance of the situation, so I thought I'd ask mages who know what it might mean." 

"Can we get to the point?" Orlath asked, somewhat amused. "Who is missing, and why would you need a mage to find them?"

"Jasper is missing, the hightly talented cat familiar of a young sorceres and daughter of one of the guard captains. Jasper has a talent for killing rats in masses, thanks to some spells the cat can do. He patrols some old ruins of houses that were burned  when the inhabitants died of the plague. And he's the only cat who dares doing that. People fear the plague will spring up again now that the cat is gone, and the girl is distraught but kows her familiar still lives." 

"You want a prince to find a cat?" Uthas frowned. "I like cats but... but..." 

"Not just any cat. A familar. A priced rat catcher. And, weird as it sounds, a good friend. I had Jasper over to get rid of my own rat problem a few months ago."

Orlath nodded thoughtfully. He had not found a familiar yet, but his mother's old owl had died a few months back and it had been a real tragedy. "Well look for him. Just give us the details and we'll get to it immediately." 

"Great," Falthar beamed again. "So, this is where he normally is..."



Flip looked around in the small room of the ramshackle building once more. No hints of his identity anywhere, not so much as a drop of blood from the couple in their bed he had just killed. They had not been married, at least not to each other, and he suspected that was part of the reason someone had wanted them dead. He knew the female orc by rumors though. Where she walked, people went missing, even children, and the story went that she was some sort of evil witch doing dark rituals. From what he had seen in the room, the papers now scattered on the floor, she had been merely a slaver, albeit a very ruthless one. Probably stepped on too many toes, or bothered someones business. Just like the Real merchant, he supposed. In Freeport, most groups settled their business without the help of assassins, only political disputes and dealings with truly despicable beings, like this orc, were considered not worth making your own hands dirty. It would make picking jobs easier, Flip supposed. Less chances to kill someone he did not want to see dead. 

Coming here in broad daylight had been a bit of a risk, but their supposedly secret meetings in this rent-a-hut area was probably the only place without their guards close by. And it now gave him more time to work with at night. If, he thought wearily as he sneaked out and mingled with the crowd, the prince would not come up with another stupid and childish idea to keep him at home. 

His mind went to the contents of the packet he had checked earlier. It had been easy to open and easier to close, and none would be the wiser. But the information contained within had come as not a small shock. Now that he knew, there had been hints, and he had seen some similarities in the people concerned but... he shook his head as he almost bumped into a vendor at a market. He needed to watch his surroundings better and not drift off like that. 

As he had a better look around, he saw her again! The girl from Milton's party and from the rooftops. By now, he knew where she lived and who she was. A daughter of an important family, he father was the head of the Merchant's Guild. Too bored to just live the life of the rich. A thief by choice and not by need, and a very skilled one at that. The guild was a bit upset over the unknown thief dubbed 'Nighthaunt' by many, who obviously didn't want anything to do with them. But in Freeport, unlike in other places, guild membership was not enforced. You simply didn't get any of the benefits if you happened to get into trouble. 

Flip found himself staring at the girl who was at least one and a half times as tall as he. Margaret Roth, that was her name, but her family called her Margy. Maybe if he would not try to catcha  glipse of her and her doings so often, he would have finished a few more of those guild jobs already. Was he obsessed with her, maybe even falling in love? With a human? 

The girl had finished her shoppings and went on with her business. Flip tried to push away the urge to follow her but failed. Trying his best not to be seen and hoping for a chance to 'acidentally' bump into her, he pushed through the crowd, trying to stay out of sight. For now. 




Bosslady, 


We was in sewers again for help your friend Falthar with finding some cat which is familiar of other friend. We is son of yours and me, as flip busy and Nev kinda dreamy. Dreamy is what Olath says he is, I would not know. 

Anyway we was going into basement of house where they say cat always go in and out. Not much there but dead people fallen through from upstair and other trash. But then we come in long room and skeletons fall from ceiling. I go shmash all very fast, but then see them all fake. Not fake as in not skeletons but no undead. All tied with wire and rope and make to come down when steping on trigger. Silly, huh? Someone not have money to pay a real necro but that fine with me. Skeletons on strings! I still laugh about it. 

So then in next room we find cat cornered by carrion crawlers. Looks like the little rascal was keeping things off with some spells. I smash them and think now we take cat and go home but Jasper, that's cat, runs off looking at us weird. Orlath say we need follow. One level down we wiggle through old machine son of yours says was made by alce... alchu... those wizards working with all the weird substance. It's to clean water afterward. Then we kill more worm like things – wonder what the city pays for critter removal? Rats fetch a copper a piece I learn today because when in and out of old tunnel going under the sewers we come to very large cavern with lots of rubble and rubbish and rats. The RRR cavern I call it. Some rats were in traps and that's why we think first it is some rat catcher not wanting to share prey who drive off people and angered by cat. 

But then some rat-like halfling sized people come and take caged rats away. Which is weird for they look like them rats themself but then humanoids catch monkeys so yeah. The RRR has 2 tunnels going from it so we follow the rat person. Orlath says to be quiet as rats hear well but I fall over rubble and make noise. But no one come. 

We find some small guard room with 3 rat people. They want fight but Orlath does some charm thingy and they tell us all about them. The wizard making them wants revenge on some councilor for burning the sick people from the houses above alive, and lots of healthy ones, him included. Only the councilor they say it was is dead, died with the Milton Drac monster. So we go on with them to very big lab cave and find the wizard. He is about to make more rat people. Son of yours and he have a small magic duel but then they kinda talk after half the cave falls in. See, the guy use real rats to make rat people. Wants his own army. I'm sorry for rat people, they just not natural and don't know where to go. Son of yours says he talk to council, see if the wizard and his rat people can become sewer wards and pay them and all. Also Orlath super angry with all the burning alive thing and says he will see if families get some money from it and rat wizard, too. Poor guy all burned up even with magic to heal. 

And yeah Jasper the cat just want to stick with rat people and rat wizard until someone found the guy. He go back home to his master now. 

Then when we go back through the RRR cavern, there is more carrion crawlers and this time son of yours just all make them fry as he wants out of underground quickly and no need to be quiet now. Also, me think he was so very angry at dead council man. 

He say he wants not to tell you all this because he say last time he told you about going underground you gots all mad at him but this time I was with him so it was no danger. And he is hero and all that. But still not good with sword, just more strong. More strong bad tho cause when he hit me with his swing at crawler first time I got nasty bump on head. Next time he go and find some magic to make him better maybe it is magic adding some skill. 

Tomorrow we go do small guard job for friend of some councilor as not much guards are free to hire. Nev say it is going be easy as a feather. Me, not so sure but 2 mages, a servant-thief and a barbarian, what can go wrong?

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 4, 2012)

24th of Rhune


Impatience crept up in the halfling as he continued watching the house of the target for his delivery job. A friendly middle aged priest of the Goddess of Peace who was very much beloved in his neighborhood. Flip knew someone wanted to talk to him on a private matter, upon which he would be let go, but as usual he had no idea of the details. 

He had been watching the place for several hours and it was getting very late,  yet the light was still on in the living room and the shape of the man could be seen walking by the window every now and then. His plan had been to knock frantically a while after the lights had been out, claiming to need help, but he had a deadline to consider so he needed a change of plans. It would probably work less well with the priest not being half asleep but he saw no other option than to try his scheme, and should it not work he could still use force. 

Putting a hood over his face, he made for the door and started to knock like a madman. When the door opened and the concerned priest looked down at him, Flip had the feeling he was not on the right side of things this time, but he pushed on nonetheless, being too professional to let sudden insights stop him. Unfortunately, his plan worked like a charm. Not half an hour later, he had directed the man to where the thugs were waiting for him for the mentioned talk and was on his way again. Relieved, he stopped at a tavern about to close and had an ale before heading home for the night. 

That's when he saw the two thugs carrying the priest between themselves away to a boat. So much for just talking. So much for not listening to his instinct. As much as he tried, his short legs couldn't catch the hurrying men, and he could only stare after the boat in frustration. At least, he had not been seen. Maybe he should not even have gotten the idea to free the priest after he had been the one to cause him to be abducted like that. No, he could not be connected with this at all. At least not before he knew what was going on. He didn't like to be lied to, he was not just another new initiate. The halfling decided to pay the guild middleman who had given him the job a visit. Now it would pay to have checked out where the guy lived and spent most of his time. The joke would be on them, eventually, and if they wanted to play smug, he would break the deal and thus any work for the Realm would be made impossible for them. He was somewhat sure none of the guilds wanted that to happen. 




25th of Rhune


Bosslady, 

am writing you to say sorry for son of yours getting hurt from our helping with guarding stuff. It all went wrong quick and then downhill from there. The wenting wrong quickly started when Flip was not even yet back from whatevers he is doing at nights when I came with bucket of water for the wakey wakey. Nev and Orlath were angry about that but figured 3 people is lots enough for guarding stuff a short way.

When going from the docks, after waiting long time for them to load stuff up the wagons, we were in busy warehouse district when suddenly it goes BANG behind us and lots of flames, and smoke goes up. Then we got fired at with crossbows from all places and could not see where from really, all the smoke got in the way. People all round scream and duck and both Nev and Orlath get hit by bolts in shoulder and leg. I tell them to wear some armor but son of yours say armor no good for magic. 

Then someone sneak up to me when I try stand over Orlath and knock me on head with something heavy and all is black. When I wake, smoke and chaos gone and the guard is there. Hear Orlath done some spell to rid us of smoke and then time froze some of the thugs. Some escaped but cargo was all fine. 

So after we went on for warehouse after Orlath done healing spell on him and Nev. They both still feel not so good with what arcane healing not quite working as should. Lots of protection magic and stuff on warehouse, so we happy to can go home. But when we walk – or limp – back, someone waves for us to come into a shadowy alley. Now I'm not that dumb so I tell others to stay and go first. Guy was all hooded and bearded and smoked a pipe. Weird but Not dangerous so I call others over. Strangers asks for Flip first and is mightly well disappointed that the halfling not there. Says he's Chris... well something longer name and I can't spell last name. Needs our help. Yeah right as if every one doesn't. Says it is for all of Freeport. Sounds like recruiter at Realm army center. Before we ask anything, he jump up like frog caught on fire, and looks all round like something was sneaking up on us but there was not. Then says it too dangerous talking outside and want to go somewhere private. Was ok with us suggesting a tavern we know. Weird cause if he's of Flip's sort, like a gangster or thief or some such, he not would want anyone but himself pick location. Specially strange as he jump so when thinks he hears something. 

So when we go have a drink Chris says he is from the Cutthroats and goes blabbing about the gangs of Freeport, and how someone is forming them into one big thing, somehow getting them all work together. That's weird because he say even those who always hated each other now work like friends. And they have started selling some new drug. I hate drugs but when he say this new thing is may why all work together and is magic twisting their minds, I hate it even more. Chris says his men tried to force him to use that drug which he don't ever do. Is like because he is not using, he sees what happening, and we all agree one big gang is not good for city. Now he want us to help cause we are the heroes and all, and Nev and Orlath know magic and I hate drugs. He knows I hate drugs, knows Flip, what is no wonder to me but surprises the others. 

Before he go he says who gave them the stuff and where his mates are who tried force him to sniff drugs. I want to go there to talk to them, but Nev wants to go to see the guy Chris says brings the drug, some guy called sky high. Fitting name no? Orlath really just want to go home rest and find Flip and talk things over. In his defense he still hurt from bolt and limps. But I got all mighty angry bout drugs and storm off for that den of theirs where they sell. So them follow me and we get to very very bad street. Run down and full with what Nev calls living human waste. I go run the door though and we find them all gone into their heads with that powder. 

Nev tried to use a soberize spell on them but it nor work, and Orlath detects some charm magic on the remaining powder. While they pack that up, I tried get answers from them anyway. Bosslady, it is super hard to get usable answer from someone flying off their minds. All I got was sky High's name again and that someone called Barnacle Bottom Bailey being the alcy... alca... guy who makes the drug. Somewhere on a capze, cap something – means toppled over ship - they babble. Makes little sense to me but Nev confirms it is the truth with some spell or the other. So we pack up and leave, son of yours still feeling bad and now tired and staring off in space sometime. Nev says we should get home and then he would do research to where to find that ship, and maybe Flip could help if he was home. So we all go home with bit of evidac... evy... proof. 

Son of yours and me went to bed, me for headache from getting bumped on. Nev went to check all the maps he bought to see where there are toppled ships. He got this magical map, see, where he needs to bump a wand on it and it shows the accurtate actual Freeport and area. Something to do with a genie from another plane I can't spell. When I wake up it is for shouting in the house, and I hear footsteps of someone new. I am good knowing sound of footsteps. There is a healing priest on the stairs and headed for Orlaths room. Nev is all pale, says son of yours sick and sweaty and can't wake him up. Detected poison. It must been from the earlier bolt. Priest comes out after a bit and says prince will be fine but need some days of rest. 

But now Nev all mad, says if not someone making one big gang out of all the groups, there would not been attack on us first place. So he did not want wait for Orlath to be alright. Says we need go and find this Barnacle Bottom guy. He had find the ship on map, but only when asking the map directly. It is funny how he can do that because son of yours can't. Well I wanted to stay with Orlath but Nev asks what can happen and he needed me along. Right he was cause he ain't no fighter still, and you don't go alone into danger. So we was putting note on nightstand for son of yours when he wakes up and go. 

When we get to the toppled ship there was some gang members, mostly orc and half-orc, not wanting to let us pass. We had hard time with them. Nev worse with sword than son of yours. One time, he stumble over his own feet and accidental stab closest thug and push another in water on the bridge we were on. Them not seen it was accidental so them run finally when I smash one on shoulder with hammer. 

The place sure saw lots of people, many trails in the sands around it, some from reptiles. The sideway ship had new doors and all to match the way it was resting now. A weird view, made me bit dizzy. Then door of a shack on ship banged open and some guards look out. They been too far to do much bout it but Nev did something with a spell, not sure if he speed us up or slow everyone else down. But we ran to the shack and the guards were bound before they could say intruders. We saw why them not heard us before, they was playing dice and game probably got loud and heated. As some men show signs of fighting with each other. And we was lucky they not saw us because a nasty looking harpoon of sorts was in the shack. I felt funny standing on what was been the wall before ship was toppled over. There was a new door going inside and we bumped it open to find some sort of bad smelling lab with lots of chemicals and scrolls around. We are still faster than everyone else so we go tie up all people we can find. Most bulky guard types but there was a tiny guy, maybe half a dwarf, too. He moved very slow at the table he was working  Nev says the powder on the table is the new drug and also magical. Then suddenly, all time goes normal again and the men we caught are confused as to what happen. 

There was lots of papers on the table and Nev was saying how it is all about drug operations and such but also all the information on where the city guards patrol and when. So that is how they never got caught. Nev then made other spell, a charm, so the Barnacle Butt guy has no choice but... butt hahaha... to answer. Turns out the scrolls are all for playing charms on the drug when there is no spellguy there. He was asked to make this drug by that Sky High guy we was told about earlier. Says the serpent people are behind it, left over folks from the yellow sign thingy we crushed. He believes it but Nev says he's been charmed so he is not really himself. We know can't be the serpents as we are friends with them and the yellow sign crap is all destroyed. 

Nev also wanted info about the guard schedule list, and we was told someone masked drops them every now and then, with no real plan on when. This make things complicated so Nev says he will see the commissioner of the guard we's been friends with to get him to pick this operation apart. He took all the stuff we found and says for me to guard the toppled ship. 

So that is where I sit now, wondering how long the wait will be and if the captives will be any fun to talk to. Don't think so but hey, they at least have no choice but listening to me. 

I have a headache from being bumped earlier and am kinda light in mind so I may have spell lots more wrong than last days. Need to get checked out when this is all over.

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 11, 2012)

Players had a real hard time to get the hints so we had to improvise quite a bit. 

------------------------

25th of Rhune, continued


Dear Mom

We got a bit in a pickle with the supposedly easy guard duty job I mentioned. I got hit by a poisoned bolt, but am fine now. Nev and Uthas left me sleeping here and went on to find a capsized ship where a new drug operation is run from, as it seems. See, this gang member asked for our help, as weird as this sounds, to prevent some evil overlord gangster from happening. 

Anyway, I can't follow them as I have no clue where they are. Nev took the magic Freeport map he found at the curio with him. But I got something else to do. Some folk from a poorer area humbly asked for our help to find their beloved missing priest. It is a simple investigation matter, at least for now. Flip, who just came back very tired from wherever he goes at night – maybe he has a girl now – suggests that from what the people said, it sounded like he just followed someone's call for help and is simply not back yet. If it was up to him, we need not bother at all. So I let him fall asleep and am now in a carriage to where the priest lives. I'm not that good with divination spells but I can at least find out if there was any violence involved. I promise if anything dangerous shows up I wait for the others. 

Your loving son Orlath



More than a little annoyed, Nevukh stood on the street, watching the guard drive and ride off towards the ship and Uthas. They had all been very grateful for the information and the drug sample and the help and so on, but then they had not only told him to leave the rest to them, but also forgotten to take him along so he could get back to Uthas. He wished for a teleport spell so he could be there first and tell them what he thought of such a rude behavior. For a moment, he considered rending a horse or carriage to follow them, but that would take too long and Uthas would probably be gone by the time he got there. The barbarian never had much patience for waiting. A shame that Commissioner Williams had not been around, he would have known how to handle the situation better.

As he took out his newly acquired ivory pipe and filled it with expensive tobacco, he thought about the situation again. Someone in the guard was supplying the wannabe super-boss with information, but to find out who seemed difficult. He wouldn't even know where to start. And with the guard's rash action to show up at the ship in masses, it was doubtful the serpent folk would show up there again – if it ever had been them. The informant certainly would not. A divination spell, maybe?

A puff of smoke rose up from the pipe, and as it sometimes happened when he thought about what he wanted to know, a picture formed inside the smoke. The shapes of two guards, going into a cramped room with many shelves, appearing to bow down and making weird hand movements. It lasted but a moment and he could, of course, see no faces, not that that would have helped. Nev stood there thinking, not getting any ideas, until he was pushed out of the way by a group of guards with a prisoner. 

"Hey, I know you," a female voice talked to him from behind. "You are one of the heroes who got rid of the evil cult, no?"

"Why, yes." Nev turned while the smoke was blown away. He was recognized fairly often and used to it. "May I help you with something?" 

The young elven girl appeared to be younger than he was, with a smile as bright as her eyes. She smiled shyly and handed him a small book. 'The New History of Freeport' it said on the title. Nev and the others had been interviewed for it a while ago. "I'm Linea, from the local wizard's school. Could you sign this for me, please? I'm so happy I ran into you, my friends will all be so jealous."

Nev blinked. He had heard of this new fashion to collect signatures from celebrities, but he would have expected to be asked as a member of the wider royal family and not as hero of a city. He was flattered nonetheless. "Sure," he smiled back and took the stylus she held out for him. As clearly as possible, he wrote his name and a short dedication to Linea and handed it back to her. As she thanked him and ran back to where she had come from, Nev removed some ink from his fingers and then it suddenly came to him. The smoke figures had been signing something, that was what the weird hand movements had been. And it had looked like a storage room. Nev turned around and decided to find out where the guards kept their records. 



Hands in the pockets of his expensive pants, Orlath stared out over the sea to the south of Freeport. He was standing on a quiet part of the docks, and no boat was tethered nearby. No ships would dock here, it was just for the small scale fishers and other small boats. The divination spell he had used had led right here, but the priest and the supposed child, dwarf or halfling that was reported with him had taken to water from here, and even if he could fly, he would not be able to trace them any further. "What's out there?" he asked. "A settlement on an island? Any place where your missing priest could lend some aid?" The prince was still unconcerned. Very likely, this was just a case of overly worried neighbors. 

"There is the lighthouse," one of the people who had followed his efforts was saying. "You should know, you have been there." 

"Ah, me and my sense of direction, especially at sea or at night," the prince confessed with a warm smile. "That's why we are usually a team. Anyway, maybe the lighthouse keeper is sick? I heard they got a new one after the old one drowned." 

Someone grunted a positive. "But why would Father Milas be called? He would have said something if he had known the new keeper." 

"Maybe the keeper has heard of him. Did the Father do anything outstanding save helping you all that might have caught attention outside your neighborhood?"

"He made some enemies," a woman looking like she could be herb sage of the group that had followed him. "Spoke out against those bad kinds of drugs that make your head wuzzy. Said it would be the downfall of civilization. Made a local gang a bit angry but no one has heard from the gang in a while."

The other mumbled and nodded. "It's like the gang vanished, but that wasn't the Father's doing." 

Ever so slowly, a mental candle lit up in Orlath's head. If their search for the ones behind the new drug was somehow involved with this missing priest case, then maybe he had just found out where the big bosses were hiding. "I could check it out," he said, more to himself. "But I know nothing about boats and sailing or even rowing."

Several volunteers made him realize he had just committed himself to something probably too big for him. But his pride made it impossible to back off. A few minutes later, someone was bringing a small sailboat to the dock, and he had no more excuses. He was about to tell himself that he was a mage, so what could happen after all, when he remembered what happened the last few times he told himself that. Maybe some precautions would be in order. 




Bosslady, 

am writing a lot today, but lot has happened. I been waiting at toppled over ship for hours after the guards came and took everything away. Nev never come back but 4 humans in small boat came. Were wondering where everyone was and what I was doing here. Not the friendly sort. I had one of what son of yours says is my bright moment and told them boss had told me to wait. What with not even a lie and all their wizard guy did not find out to be wrong. They were bit dumb, never asked what boss. 

So, told them everything was evacuated and I was to tell everyone to go to the other place for bringing stuff or picking up. They asked if I mean serpent house in east of city and I say yes. Then their boss got bit suspicious and tells me to come along and that no one else was coming. I think it would been dumb to say no so me went along. I was sure I could take them all if I had to. So we go by boat a bit round city and then walk some more. All the time they say no word so I not talk, too. We come to nice district and go to a house. When we go in an open door, it dawn on me that people here would know I tell lie but when I was thinking of just starting to smash everyone I see a bunch of people standing over Nev in the entry hall. Nev can't move, has some spell thingy on him and other half of people in room are sleeping so I guess Nev got spell off for sleep. I had no clue how he gots there. 

The men I came with shout that they are friends and who the captive is. In all the talk of how Nev had come through back door with some spell and tried to make everyone sleep, they forget about me. I see lots of magic type folks so I remember what son of yours gave me for this. But that was no part of my bright moment anymore. The flask I threw in their middle burst and set everything on flame. I remember now that son of yours said it was called something-fire. So, house starts burning and some people, too and I bash down everyone close to me. All would been fine but then I remember Nev. 

When I look Nev still could not move. And he been very close to fire. So I took gnome next to me who tries to kill me with small dagger and bashed fire around Ned out with him. No matter he dead, all other people in here were evil so they may as well all be dead, no? So, I grabbed Nev and carry him over shoulder outside. There was already lots of neighbors making a bucket line to protect their houses but not the burning one. I shout to them to let it burn as there is garden round it so fire not so much go over to their places. I told them evil people inside can burn, but turned out they knew about evil already, just were too afraid to tell guard. Cowards. 

When Spells went out on Nev, he tell me he found out which guards gave gangs the guard patrol list. He had them arrested then came to the house they said were magic people in. He says he did so alone because the guard had not taken him along back to toppled ship, so he didn't want to take them along to house! That stupid, no? Almost got himself killed. The house of course was warded so he was caught quick. Methinks Nev need own bodyguard, but of the type to be glued to him so he not get himself in more danger. 

So we go back home, Nev with limp, and I think at least son of yours will be home in bed safe. Oh, was I wrong. No Orlath but Flip snoring in bed. Nev waked him very rough and asked what happened. Flip not know, of course, said something about some people come get Orlath to help them track missing priest but he had told Orlath not to go. Yes, right, we all know by now that when we tell son of yours to not do something he will be like cat and do it anyway. 

Flip was all upset that we blamed him for not being around first place, so he hurried and took us to where he says the missing priest was from. The neighbors of the old man there say son of yours tracked priest to harbor, then went on to the lighthouse with some people who know how to sail. Good because he is lots worse with boat than with any weapon. 

Bad news is there was no more boat. Good news is Nev got really really angry again. You not see him like that I guess, bosslady, for he is always so formal and highty mighty with you, you being the queen and all. I learned few new curses form him today. He drag me and Flip all the way to where small runner ship from embassy is, that one with few crew and fast sails for messages and all the elf magic on it. We were super fast so he must have done some magic again, and we only bump into few people too. He tells crew we were in need of ship for an emergency rescue mission of the prince embassador (still glad I know how to spell that). Yeah he say rescue mission, but then I did not know why. He later says he had heard wizard crooks talk about the lighthouse and their big boss that is there. 

They all jump at that and give crap about a permission you usual need for going to lighthouse with ship larger than rowboat son of yours took. Those elven ships are really spiffy. We went super fast and when half to the other island there was a small ship about same size as ours coming round looking like it tried to get away from the lighthouse island. 

Turns out it was the supposed big bad evil boss fleeing the place. Not so big and not so bad, not even a wizard type guy as Nev had thought. He surrendered right away and say something about being chased out by a group of crazy people. When we get to lighthouse, the group of crazy people is a one man show. Son of yours made illusion image of himself and us attacking and threw some fireballs and them all run fleeing or gave up, and a few were all dead. Son of yours not good with pointy things but who needs a sword with this sort of magic? He had bad headache tho, says it's from to much of magic in to short a time. Nev say the prince better really stay in bed for some time and I agree. Won't let him out of house until healer and the mage guild guy scary old bloke) say it's fine. Promise. 

Nev says to remember to tell that the big boss was the new lighthouse keeper, but really was a former guard leader guy, who was chased out after we got rid of that Milton cult guy. I hope we saw last of lighthouse but son of yours thinks we should do the lighthouse keeper job and make sure no one else gets in. Also says real good mages need a tower. Methink he got hit on head or drained of magic once too often. Don't want to live on island when we can't even drive boat. And storms, ick. Nev says it was a joke but you never know with Orlath! 

~U


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 20, 2012)

Some weeks later...


3rd of Peli


Dear Mom, 

I am sorry for replying so late, but we have been quite busy, not only with studying. But study time is now done with for a while. As the weather in Freeport has been unbearably hot, with the city's streets and the stink of the harbor which is overgrown with some brown algae really not making it better, Nev and me have decided to go on a long planned field trip to see the rest of this island and maybe a few other ones. The Temple of Knowledge is closed for the summer ceremonies anyway, and we really didn't want to be involved in all those boring rituals. We'll be leaving in a few days and hope to have some really needed downtime from studying. 

The reason for not writing sooner, however, is that we have been doing Finn, the crime lord Flip has been working part time for (yes, I have figured out by now he is in your employ in other ways than just being my servant) a favor in checking something out in a place he has been to before. Finn's a halfling, too, so maybe that is why Flip decided to stop his whining about caution and all, but maybe you know about the issue already and just didn't tell me. In any case, we figured it would be fine to help out. 

It may not be anything important. It is just that lots of Finn's beggars have disappeared without a trace. Funny thing is, he seems to really worry about them and not only about his loss of income. He used to be adventuring, and he got a limp from it which stops him from doing much on his own nowadays. He even offered to pay us and presented it in such a way it would not insult rich folks. Well, you did tell us to be more independent with money so we took that offer. 

When we asked around a bit, most people blamed the disappearance on some cult or the other. I mean, by now, everyone in Freeport blames everything on cults first. Some others think it is a new, secret press gang. But Uthas – yes, Uthas of all people, he isn't half as dumb as people tend to think – figured out that whenever people talked about specific disappearances – a guy usually frequenting a bar every day, a religious type going to the temple daily, beggars not showing up at their usual places – it always seems to happen around new moon. Some accounts were not sure about when exactly it happened. But this all screamed werewolf to me, and if anything, our family does have a knack for dealing with any sort of shifter. 

2nd day into our questioning, something totally weird happened. A bunch of ravens gone mad attacked us in the afternoon when we were leaving the stink of the docks. They attacked Nev and flip, mainly, and Uthas grabbed barrels of wine and oil and opened it and drenched most of them in it. It was the weirdest sight, and we had to pay for the goods of course. I'm ashamed to admit I had no idea what to do as torching the birds would have hurt the others. Uthas was really quick in thinking there, and as soon as the ravens were all wet they couldn't fly and we were fine. Uthas wanted to kill them but Flip got the help of a druid instead to talk to the birds. Turns out they were controlled by some powerful spellcaster - a rival mage, maybe, seeing how we did make some enemies with our money and skills and deeds – so we let them fly off once the druid cleaned them up. Nev thought it might be related to our investigation but we forgot to follow up on the matter. Turned out to be a mistake. 

What was definitely related was the thug attack the next night after we've given up trying to stake out the kidnapper or killer. It was a rather pathetic attempt at our lives, Uthas dealt with two of them so fast I had hardly time to cast a web spell on the others. And before you ask, yes, the spell works fine now except that the net still looks very funny. But the spell is not designed for beauty, so who really cares, mom! 

Anyway, their leader had a raven with him that flew off when they went down. Turned out the thugs had been hired by some "creepy ugly dark guy." Yeah, nice description. The raven was his way of communicating with them, and being no fools (other than attacking us) the thugs had tracked the birds down to the warehouse district. 

So, we contacted the druid again for help with finding anyone with strong connections to flying animals, especially birds. Not much came out of it though. We were also going around invisible most of the time so the bird spies could not track us. Still nothing. But when we mentioned the birds to Finn, he got very quiet and then told us about how he got that lame leg. It was while he defended a village from some demon bird controlling thing called a vrock, which had the lizardfolk in the area riled up, quite a long time back. He was part of a force protecting their new found wealth or something, but in any case, not many adventurers survived and he was one of the surviving heroes. Seems he and a paladin of the group managed to finish the demon off but the paladin of justice didn't make it. Quite sad story. Strange how Finn became involved in crime, then, but he's not half a bad guy in any case. Just has an issue with birds, especially ravens and crows. We didn't think anything of that story. It just made us like the man more. 

Checking the warehouse district proved super bothersome. We could either be invisible and safe or able to ask around and vulnerable. We resorted to having Flip in disguise be visible while the rest of us stayed around for support if anything happened. Nothing happened though and we found out that a creep matching the description of the thug was renting a few buildings and often showed up with filled sacks.

The man renting those buildings out didn't want to tell us anything, we guess he knows that most of the time his property is used for illegal stuff and doesn't want to know. Uthas had to pin him against the wall to get some answers. 

The old man renting the place seemed to just want and out of the way place with a boat launch. He paid in jewelry, probably stolen stuff. We got the key to the warehouse after we promised to keep the damage to a minimum. The gleam in Uthas' eyes as Nev said that was funny, Uthas' idea of minimum damage is to leave the walls standing.

So that is where we will be this evening. I'll let you know how it all went, I have no doubt it will work out, demon or no demon. Nev says this thing isn't too strong so we should easily be able to get rid of it.

Your Loving son Orlath




On a ship crossing the Eastern Ocean, a young elf woman in plain brown shirts and pants was standing watching the quiet sea. Her long, red blond hair appeared to be flame in the light of the setting sun. To a casual observer, she appeared to be admiring the view or maybe just resting after a day's work in the ship's belly. To anyone looking more closely, her slight frown would have been obvious, and the letter in her hand seemed to be the reason for her worry, or maybe annoyance, as she kept throwing looks at it. Finally, she sat on the deck just as the sun was turning the sea into a blood red shade. A piece of paper and a feather appeared in front of her, hovering there, held by a magic second nature to her. Then the feather began to write with green ink coming out of nowhere. 


Hi mom

Thanks for letting me know I'll have to play hide and seek with my little brother and his friends now. Figures they decide to turn and run just when I'm about to reach them. Almost like they felt me coming. You sure you didn't mention I was really on my way this time? 

Yes, of course I'm sure I can find them. I've tracked them down before, and I'm pretty sure Flip will manage to leave some directions as you ordered. Annoying they would not even tell you where exactly they planned to go, or maybe they do not know yet and just plan on drifting along. I wonder if they will ever grow up. And going after a demon, without a priest or paladin by their side? Well, I'm going to remedy that, and I won't let them out of my sight for a while. I just hope they won't be dead before I can get there. Now I really wish I had taken the offer to teleport at least half way in, but you know, me and teleports... 

The ship's captain has agreed to skip some of the ports she wanted to reach after I showed her my royal ring and paladin's shield. I guess I'm pretty weird to consider it better to travel the old fashioned way and not to show everyone who and what I am, but hey, it worked wonders for me before. Of course, this ship is not half as fast as a royal messenger ship would have been, one more thing to be sorry about. But it seemed Orlath and Nev had settled in so well and after all they had promised to stay out of trouble. 

I'm overreacting, aren't I? Maybe the pure fact that you really sent me after them is enough to be close to panic, as they had been in trouble before and you never saw the need. If there is something else I should be aware of, please let me know, ok? 

Lhess


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 26, 2012)

Burn, evidence, burn 

------------------------------------------------

4th of Peli


Dear mom, 


We did it, we found the abducted beggars, although not all survived and some clearly lost their marbles. Also, I was wrong about Uthas and his idea of minimal damage. 

We sneaked in invisible, which was easy enough as the warehouse was not designed to be high security. The only guard seemed to be an ogre who was playing dice with himself. We would have spelled him to sleep; however Uthas had other ideas. He happened to know and hate the guard – seems it was a slaver wanted in all Freeport, even by the gangs. You know Uthas and slavery, it is worse than Uthas and drugs. Before we knew it, he attacked the ogre with a battle cry and thus, of course, lost his invisibility. 

Uthas, in a rage, is an easy match for a non-barbarian ogre so we ignored that at first. Flip pointed out the captives, who were stuck in crates full of sand, buried except for their heads. Their tongues had been removed and they had other wounds visible, too. Some of those marks were sigils of clearly abysmal nature, although at that point we were not able to figure out to which demon they would belong. 

There was also a cage with a large, 4-legged bird with very small wings in it. The strangest thing. It sure couldn't fly. It started trying to open the hatch of the cage, and it was obvious that it was meant to be a guard of some sort. As Flip went to have a closer look and to find out how to seal the cage better, it breathed a black cloud at him, and Flip went down coughing. When he got back up, he suddenly attacked me, and there was madness in his eyes. The cloud functions like a spell, it seems. Nev didn't waste any time to wait for the thing to be out, he created an acid cloud around the cage while I was trying to fend Flip off without hurting him. I ended up using the sleep spell on the halfling and we had to carry him out later. 

I don't know what else Nev did to the bird, but when I had Flip sleeping and saw the ogre was trying to run from Uthas, he had put an arcane lock on the cage, and the bird was unconscious. Now, at this point, Uthas should have just let it go and help us with the captives, but him being him, it was more important for him to catch the slaver. Unfortunately, the ogre had managed to trip him, so he was on the ground and wouldn't catch the guy before he made it to the tap door in the ground likely leading to the water. 

You remember, mom, your advice to give Uthas some alchemist's fire in small doses to fend off thugs without having to result to a full fight? Well, I did that, and at that point Uthas had about 20 such small bottles designed to inflame the gear or clothes of any one person. He obviously decided that 1) the ogre was larger than one person and/or 2) that he wanted to do more damage than just a minor burn. So he hurled all the bottles at his foe at once. Some of them hit and as a result, Uthas really got a burning, screaming ogre torch. But the others, as it is the nature when throwing several small things at once, spread out over the back of the warehouse and set alight what must have been the ogre's sleeping spot made of old dry rags and some supply crates which also caught fire. And unfortunately, the sleeping place of the guard had been in a corner, so the walls quickly caught fire, too. 

So we suddenly had an inferno on our hands while most of the victims were still stuck in crates. Nev had used his self-developed puppet master spell on those that were free, but he co9uldn't do that with all of them and they were so affected by their ordeal that they were either mad or unable to react. Uthas, who had come out of his rage in a sort of daze, went to free some of them and just grabbed them and carried them out. When he broke down the doors, a bunch of beggars appeared in search of their friends. Seems we have been watched all the time, or maybe it was just obvious what was happening here. 

With their help, we managed to get most of the captives out, only leaving behind some of those that Nev's divination marked as unfixable. I hope they died a quick death in the smoke, although I think Uthas might have mercy killed some of them. I carried Flip out first, of course. 

The beggar king, calling himself "Emperor Oswald" is a nice and weird guy. Tall and thin with a hawk nose and tattered clothes, he had all the behavior of a drama actor playing a noble. He merely thanked us and then tended to the freed captives. He had some sort of charm to control them, too, it seemed. 

Once we had gathered around Nev, watching the inferno that used to be a warehouse and getting ready to leave, a gnome we recognized as Flinn's lieutenant appeared via a dimension door. He wasn't too happy with the ruckus we had created and also worried the fire would catch, but a whole lot of workers and guard from around had already gathered to try save the other warehouses. 

In all the mass of people, we noticed a strange female figure wandering around, seemingly looking for something. Nev noticed the symbol of the God of Justice around her neck, so he approached her and asked if she was looking for someone. Turned out she had been after the ogre slaver Uthas disposed off, and was clearly satisfied with the end he had. 

And then she saw the demonic symbols on the freed captive's faces and seemed to get a real shock over it. She told us those were the symbols of a demoness called Decarabia. We had never heard of her before. She is the demon queen of birds, we were told. 

At this point she remembered she hadn't properly introduced herself and said her name was Asha Sante. This was heard by the gnome lieutenant, Trask, who expressed that Finn was looking for her and she should come with him and told us to follow when we were done mopping up. He said we should try and get info from the captives – how do you get information from tongueless, mad folks? 

Nev created a gust of wind blowing the sparks and flames back from the nearest warehouse and I helped him a bit. Flip eventually woke up and was normal again. One of the beggars who had come to help said that some of their rescued friends scribbled in the dust about a mad vrock taunting them about being sacrifices and something about birds about to attack the city.

When the fire had died down due to the warehouse falling in, we went to see Finn who was happy this was all over. He deemed it unlikely that the vrock would come back after his sacrifices had been retaken. We agreed, but the Sante woman, who was still with Finn, didn't. She wanted us to help her stop the vrock for good when he would likely attempt to do the ritual, called Night of Decarabia or something like that. Turns out the woman is the daughter of a late adventuring friend of Finn, a paladin of the God of Justice. He gave her the warhammer of her father, which he had kept safe all the years. Finn is a real nice guy for a crime lord. After talking to Asha, Finn said she probably had a point as the next new moon was the 20-year anniversary of the happenings involving the same vrock, the very adventure that cause the man's limp. He agreed it would be cool if we'd help, but as far as he was concerned, his adventuring days were over. 

We are still discussing this. On one side, we are the heroes of Freeport and all, on the other side, we can't deal with everything this crime and evil riddled city has a problem with. And the priest of the God of Justice did look like she could handle the situation, she sure knew more about all that demon stuff. Asides, you said we should avoid the demons, so we will probably stay out of this and commence our planned vacation. 

Your loving son Orlath


----------



## Lwaxy (May 3, 2012)

Bosslady, 


Very sorry I messed up with the fire thing, totally lost my level head. I know Nev and son of yours will say I do not have a level head to begin with but them wrong. Slavers are as bad as them demons though so am not all much sorry but apologise to man who owned the warehouse. Son of yours say he will repay him for loss if he leave town and council kinda agrees cuz he been renting to criminals most of time. I promise to be more careful with this fire thing from now.

Day after I made big fire, all went to the birds. And I mean litra..litoral... well in true meaning. Oswald the beggar king came waking us early morning – so says son of yours but it was more like late afternoon and Flip said no water waking for he been out making party with that group of elf chicks. Long story me not suppose tell. 

Was one of those days when moon is full bloom when the sun still up,  and am not sure if that was good or bad. See, demon did his ritual thing and need full moon for it, and demons love doing stuff at night so the priest lady we met says. Well, this was the right time for that ritual for the moon was full,  but also very wrong time for it was still day when moon rise up and all. Do I make sense? So this vrock demon thing got on some rooftop at old boathouse on some abandon like part  of docks and got started early, so it would be done when moon goes down early at night. It like thinks no one sees it there before it is too late and starts calling all those angry flock of birds. It is master of bird, somewhat, and loves another demon girl called queen of birds or some such. Not so sure for when the others all talk about it they babbled very fast and use all those arcane and divine words that not stick in my head. 

So when moon went up this vrock jock start calling up birds, controls them somehow. Sends birds to attack people. This is the bad part because during day more people in streets even when  Freeport never really sleeps. There were small birds and big birds and all sorts sizes between. People run cover, so streets start being empty what is when Oswald come get us, the hero thing and all. 

We go out all invisible again, really nice doing that unless folks bump into you. At the main dock we meet the limping halfling and the girl priest who say they don’t know where the birds come from or where the demon is. Flip gets flippy and asks how we are to know, as divination stuff fails on this demon for some reason, Nev tried. 

The priest had some sort of bird protection going on, and I got bored so wanted to start smashing them, but just then the druid we met a few days ago comes running, complaining that the birds are innocent and under demon control and not to harm them. Guess he had a point. So they capture one of the doves and try to free it and talk to it, but somehow it won’t work as should. So me get different idea. Son of yours won’t listen, is arguing with priest over some spell. Well, when stuff needs to be done right, do yourself, yes? Is what you always tell son of yours. I look at sky to see where them all come from. There is doves and gulls and such flying in from sea, others from land, and they attack fishers and workers ho are not hiding. But one spot on docks some bit away no flocks go down. So methinks, there must be the demon, no? Why else no bird would attack the spot.

I ask to be invisible again and tell Nev what I think. Nev gets all exited and puts spell back on us, also some silent zone thingy. Son of yours and others are still not listening so Nev is all confedent we can do ourself. I’m there first course for Nev still not train daily. No battle cry though, bit disapointing but then vrock did not hear me and that is good. 

The demon dances on that roof of the old boathouse and cackles like raven. Was easy enough to climb up with crates next to it, so I could go have a run at him. Didn’t look at roof though. So when I run at him, a shingle come loose and made me stumble. Embarassingly I lose my axe. And you know what, bosslady? The axe makes right for him and knocks him in the side with blade first. It also sparkles some ellow or orange shade, and then it did not fall down but flew an arch and hit the vrock in head splitting it up. And then... then it came back to my hand!!

Son of yours told me it must be some sort of demonbane weapon when they catched up. Strong one, too. Nev who finished vrock off with some ice spell thinks it must be aware, like a person, intelligent weapon and all that. Want to know if it ever talked to me. 

I feel bad saying that bosslady, but it did. I use to hear whispering, funny comments and bad jokes in my mind, not know ever where it was coming from. I know hearing voices not good at all, means loosing yours marbles,  never stop think it may be axe. How can I know, was just told this axe is better. Truth is bosslady, me am bit afraid of it now. It hasn‘t whispered since it attacked that demon almost on its own, and Nev thinks it may be angry at me. Maybe it is a female weapon, then, voice always sounded a bit girly to me. Bosslady, i never want marriage or even girlfriend. Women just complicate things big time. I no need explain myself but to son of yours and Nev, and they understand me. No disrespect bosslady, but you said yourself that to keep a woman happy you need be special type of man. I’m not a special type! 

Anyways, birds all free after Nev, and probably son of yours, sling spells at vrock and kill it. Priest say it is truly dead not just returned to abyss because it has been outcast or bound of some sort, as I say before too much arcane and divine babble for me to get. 

I am happy we won’t see Freeport for a few weeks. Son of yours has plan out our trip to the rest of the isle all well he says. Flip was chuckling when he says that so I am scptri.. scapt... don’t trust it. 

~U



7th of Peli



Bosslady


Flip was sooo right not to trust son of yours to plan anything. He took us to a swamp! Says there are talks of all sorts of treasure there, and he and Nev always wanted to be treasure hunters, even if they don’t really need them. Nev joked and said real heroes need to be adventuring out of town, and need to hunt treasures. Maybe wasn’t joke, not sure. But this is all crap. 

You probably never were in deep swamp, bosslady. Us not before, too. Let me tell you you find dirt and crawlers everywhere on body after a few hours, and it is all smelly, too. Here are all sorts of living things not friendly but despite having some crocs and snake and a meat eating plant come at us (got a ring of protection from that one because it won’t fit on anyone elses finger) we did find no treasure but the ring and a few coins  and an old key from that plant.

Most of time we don’t even have dry place to rest at. Last evening we finally find a place not so wet, with a statue of a warrior in the middle. Nev thinks this was middle of a large park or some such one time back. Of course he checks out that thing and cleans it up. And you know, what a coinca... coci... weird happening that they key we found and almost threw in swamp was a fit for under a writing when they de-mossed the statue. I’m sure the gods play tricks on us. 

So you can guess what happen next. Those 2 dumbheads – sorry to have say that – make clear we go down the entrance they find when them turn key, which was almost stuck and they shoulds have taken hint from it. Cuz there was 9 stupid mummies and skeleton and something other rotten down there and it all smell worse than swamp. And the old dust all stick to us. Also am sure you can guess who had to do most the smashing. 

Today we come across some sort of ambush with fake treasure, a lizardfolk village where they sacrifice people to appease their dread king or some such and some giant crabs mating who got unhappy with us disturbing. So sick of the place, but we can’t leave just yet. Oh no, son of yours thinks we need to deal with this dread king stuff, too. We are the heroes of Freeport, for the Wargod’s sake. Not the heroes of some smelling swamp sane people not go to. 


~U



9th of Peli


Bosslady! 

I want out of here, now! I’m sure you can make him do it, some how, he is son of yours after all. We are stuck and maybe lost in this swamp, and me having to free Flip from the sinkholes or carrying him over the deeper parts doesn’t help at all. Flip says not to tell you – everyone but me has lost their magic missives though so I feel can write whatever I want. 

We found that so called dread king. Is no monster or some such. Is gnome sorcerer guy with too much of a magic item problem. Some old treasure, an amulet he finds long time go, makes him turn into evil. So he was, so to say, a small problem. He now is all fine and will help lizard peoples but before he went normal again he froze Nev into swamp and son of yours healed the cold wounds but with that arcane healing it does not help with Nev moving, so he is limping and needs help and we are all very slow. 

I need things to smash, I does! 

~U



The late afternoon sun reflected brightly from Lhess‘ hair as she was watching the madness that was Freeport’s harbor draw close. It had been a while that she had been in a port city, other than boarding ships that was. The chaos of such places was both intriguing and disturbing to her. She knew that in most ports, there was a definite order behind all the chaos, but from the little she had heard about this place, there was a definite chaos behind all resemblance of order.

Something was different as they put in, something other harbors had in abundance. There were no birds around. No seagulls, no doves, not even the annoying little fishbiters, whatever they would be called here. The ship’s crew noticed, too, and it was the first thing the second mate shouted from the ship down. “Where did all the birds go?“

“Afraid t’ come back, the birds are,” a halfling dock hand yelled back in a jolly voice. “Was some sort of demon here a bit ago ‘n it forced the birds t’ obey ‘n attack people. Lots of birds died, and I guess them didn’t like any of it. The birds killed some people, too, though. Tell ya, without the birds it might be quieter, but there’s more dirt all round. Gulls ‘n doves use t’ do a good job in eating trash, them did. When them come back eventually, some folks will sure appreciate them more.”

“A demon?” Lhess was sure that there had not been two of those around at once. “What happened to it?”

“The heroes of Freeport drove em off, them did. With some help from a priest ‘n druid ‘n the boss from the Halfling organization.” The dock hand finished his job tying the ship. He seemed mightily proud of halflings being involved in the matter. 

“Would I find those heroes somewhere?” the paladin asked. 

“Them got a house in the city, expensive, too. The leader of the group is a noble, ya know? Some high ‘n mighty prince from the elf Realms, them say. Not sure where exactly, mayhap in Drac’s End.”

“Thank you.” Lhess gabbed her pack with her shield and weapons tied to it and jumped off the ship before the plank could be lowered. If she could not find Orlath and the others, she could just let herself in and wait for them. After all, before becoming a paladin, she had led a life out for excitement and pranks much like her brother.




At the same time, not long after Uthas had, in all secrecy of course, sent his letter, the group of swamp soaked adventurers finally found a path out of the wet zone – at least as far as the terrain was concerned. The weather, however, had taken a turn for the worse and heavy rain was now soaking them relentlessly as they stepped out on a plain covered with lush grass. 

“Finally” The Goddess of all Beauty be thanked.” Flip dropped on the biggest patch of grass he could find. “Swamp alone is bad enough, but swamp and rain is terrible.”

“At least the rain kept those flying bugs off,” Uthas growled. “And it sure helps cleaning our stuff.” 

“Yeah, about that.” Nev pushed wet hair out of his face. “I can fix our equipment little by little, but I’d like to keep some spell power for more important stuff.”

“We have him for the other stuff.” Flip pointed at Orlath, who was still hopeless with any sort of spells fixing or cleaning things. 

“Yes, but still. First we need to find a dry place.”

“There is that,” Flip agreed and looked around. He was sitting on a moss and grass covered stone, and as he stood upon it he had almost as good a view of the area as his taller companions. “Not that there is anything around we could take shelter in – or under.” 

“Who had the hare brained idea to leave Freeport again?” Uthas stared at the prince, who seemed not to listen. He was, instead, staring at the stone Flip was standing on. 

“What?” Flip looked down, too, but all he could see was moss and grass, nothing seemed remarkable about the stone.

“That stone is hewn and polished,” the prince explained. “It looks like it has been part of a wall, probably the upper part of a foundation of sorts.”

Nevukh nodded. “Seems so. So what?”

“Buildings from that age usually had basements, no? Maybe there is something to dig out around here.”

“Seriously?” The half-orc stared. “After the undead under that statue, you want to go digging around again?”

“Those undead were a mere hassle,” Orlath pushed dripping hair out of his face and then gave up and shook his head instead. “And usually, abandoned basements are just abandoned basements.”

Flip had come down from the rock and had a closer look. “Actually, I think this is a marker stone for a smuggler’s lair, not a foundation for anything.”

“Marker stone?” Orlath bent down do check what Flip was pointing at. He could barely make out the symbol of the moon on the withered stone.

“Smugglers use those, usually covered in bushes or other plants, to mark the entrance to their inland lairs. We can’t be that far from the shore, then. This one’s clearly abandoned, but asides from maybe still having stuff inside, it should give shelter until the rain is done with. We could use a dry night.”

“So how to get it open? It’s not magical, is it?” Uthas sniffed the air as if he could smell magic. All that happened was that he got water in his nose and had to sneeze.

The halfling was already looking for an opening mechanism. He produced a set of thieves' tools and inserted a long pin into a small, moss covered hole and twisted it. “If I’m not mistaken, this should.... aaaah!”

A low rumble shook the ground, and the place where Flip had been standing rotated sideways, sending earth and grass flying. It almost got stuck but the mechanism proved strong enough to open it all the way. 

Barely catching his balance, Flip slid over the wet grass for a bit and then shook his head. “What idiot makes the entrance so you’d fall in it?”

“I guess you used to rotate with the stairs.” Pointing at the still solid looking wooden stairs attached to the platform, he mumbled a word and the tip of his sword lit up in a bright light. “Let’s get dry, then, before the rain floods the place up.” 

“Smells fresh enough.” Uthas, his not-so-much trusted axe in hand, went down first. “And it smells sea water, so maybe the smugglers used to come out here and had tunnels to the ocean.”

“Yeah, good thinking.” Orlath went in second, and Nev and flip followed, the halfling closing the mechanism again. Dripping water on the ground, they could hear no other sound. The hallway they were standing in had two rooms to the right, which were filled with old crates. Nev made Flip’s sword light up, too, and the halfling went to check them out while Nev went about drying and cleaning their stuff, especially their clothes. The halfling heard Uthas complaining about being last to be dried out, and Orlath mumbling about not feeling confident enough if he would not look regal enough while he opened the first crate. Thanks to their discussion, the halfling’s gasp of surprise went unheard. 

The small boxes in the crate carried the late Sea Lord Drac’s symbol. Each of them was sealed with wax, and clearly labeled as to their contents. Whatever it was Drac had been planning after his cult was to have taken over Freeport, it involved the use of a lot of alchemical mixtures, magic potions and, as he quickly checked out the next room, scrolls and magic items. The latter were clearly labeled as to their enchantments.

“There is a table here. And a strange mirror,” Uthas called from the end of the tunnel. And more doors, one to the left, one to the right.”

“Anything interesting in there, Flip?” Orlath called back.

“You could say that.” Quickly catching up to the others, Flip opened the other rooms which were also not trapped in any way. While he explained what he had found, he checked out the barrels and crates in the right room. This time, he found weapons, not all of them magically enhanced but those that were were also clearly labeled. Some looked stolen, an impression he had had with the items in the other room, too – like a holy hammer which was definitely  paladin’s weapon or maybe tat of a priest. The room to the left contained jewels and money in abundance. Probably all the money, Nev mused wile watching in astonishment as more and more riches came out, which the council was missing when they checked out the books after Drac’s death. 

“So, we come through a dirty, annoying swamp, deal with a twisted gnome, beasts and plants and all, and get almost nothing, and then we stumble over a smuggler’s nest, or rather a cult stash, and get all the riches?” shaking his head, the half-orc looked into the boxes. “Someting’s wrong about that.”

“There’s something even more wrong,” Flip sighed. “If I know our bosses right, they’ll want to return most, if not all of it, to the council.”

“No, not right now, anyway,” the prince answered to everyone’s surprise. “We don’t know who the next sea lord would be, or, given the current political tensions, if there will even be a next sea lord. We will not give money to a potential evil government. We would be better off helping the poor with it. Or use it in other means to achieve our goals.”

“Huh? What goals?” “Goals? What?” “What are you talking about?”

“I’ve just decided that going around on a whim and wasting our energy on undirected adventures and waiting for people to come ask our help isn’t going to cut it. We are representatives of the Realm. We should start acting like it. Maybe mom was right all along and we need to grow up. The Realm stands for justice and equality. We should, too.” Orlath straightened himself. “The gods have given us a clear hint. Our little swamp adventure may not have done much much but help a gnome and some lizards. But that alone made it worth something, not our going after riches we don’t even need. And now we find this.”

“Never knew you to be the religious type, boss.” Uthas looked doubtful and stared at the prince as if he had been taken over by something.

Nev grinned at his friend. “You have a point,  but hey, we are heroes already and always did what we could. You are not telling us to get all serious now, and not to have fun anymore, do you?”

“We stumbled into being heroes. Nev, you have sometimes told me to take things more serious. We will do that now. But we’ll also have plenty of options to have fun, still.” With a wide smile, he gestured at all the riches. “We just need to find a way to access this from our place, or get it all there. And then we need a plan.”

“A plan for what, exactly?” 

“To make the world around us better, of course.” Orlath seemed to shine from an inner light. 

That was when Flip decided the prince still had no idea about real life and was just exchanging one blue eyed view for another. But this, he supposed, was still better than drifting aimlessly. 

“Found another hallway,” Uthas shouted  from a corner. “And there are more rooms.”  

While Flip checked those out, Nev took a piece of dry paper out of a scroll case and started making inventory. “If we are going to use all this, we need to know what we have.”

“The hallway goes on.” Not wanting to go much further in the dark despite his dark vision, Uthas waited for the others. “Or do we just stay here for the night and check the rest out later?”

“Yes, please, I’m tired and want a good dry night’s sleep,” Flip sighed. The others agreed. While Nev was still noting down items, the others set up camp in one of the first rooms, where they could open up the exit a little for the smoke to get out. For the first time in long days they could rest comfortably after a warm meal.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 3, 2012)

It had been easy enough for Lhess to let herself in, as her brother had created a magical trap not triggering for her family or anyone marked by him. He always did that, completely ignoring that not all members of their family would be that friendly, but then he had always been blue eyed. 

Without disturbing the privacy of her friends and relatives, the young woman went through the rooms and admired the way everything was set up. You could see royal education and expensive taste everywhere but in Uthas’ room. The magically infused garden was a very pleasant surprise. Lhess could feel divine energies at work here in addition to the arcane ones, but she guessed the others hadn’t noticed this yet. 

There were two spare rooms in the attic, and with her usual busy way, she set to converting them into a small place of worship to her gods and a room for herself. She would consider tracking down the others if they were not back the next day, she decided. For now, she would try not to embarrass them by just dropping in on whatever so-called adventure they might be on. They were probably just aimlessly wandering the island. 

But the next morning brought a surprise for her. The sun was not quite up yet when someone was knocking at the door, loud and steadily. Not quite awake yet, the paladin considered ignoring the call, after all no one would be looking for her. But then, it might be something important so she got up when the knocking didn’t cease and opened the door in her morning robes, looking not quite regal with her messed up hair ans sleepy eyes. 

Two human men, a half-elf youngster, a gnome elder and a half-halfling, half dwarf family with about a dozen children stood in front of the door, looking tired, dirty from travel and distinctly hungry. “Excuse us, we are looking for the heroes of Freeport,” the dwarf woman, who was looking like the mother of the family, spoke up. “The city guards told us to come here and ask for help, as they can’t do a thing about places outside the city.”

Lhess blinked. “My brother and his friends aren’t home,” she replied, taking in the group while trying to wake up fully. “I just arrived last night myself.” Noticing the despair in the eyes of the gnome elder, she opened the door and invited them in. “But maybe I can help you? And you sure look like you could use some rest and food and some cleaning up.”

Obviously grateful, the group entered under the coordination of the gnome and the dwarf. There were not a dozen, but 18 children, Lhess counted, and not all of them seemed to belong to the dwarf-halfling couple. One girl seemed to be all human, and there was a gnome boy and an orc girl. Taking matters in hand as it was her nature, Lhess directed everyone to the lavish bathroom and helped clean up the children, and once done with that she put them to rest in whatever bed they were closest to, usually 3 in one bed, and the older ones on the floor. Once everyone was cleaned and in several sets of spare clothing they had luckily carried, she ushered the grown ups into the living room and dealt out what little food she currently had on hand. 

“Now,” she said just as the old gnome fell asleep on the couch after eating, “what happened to you? You are not from Freeport I gathered. Did someone drive you off your land or robbed you?” 

“Something like it, but...” The halfling shook his head. “First things first. We are from Coasthold, a village a day or so travel from here. On foot that is. A week or so ago, a group of bandits moved in and decided to make our place their new headquarter. They kicked people out of their houses ans killed or hurt whoever would not comply. They stole everything valuable, too. Many tried to run but were brought back or killed as well. We got out with his help.” The man pointed to the snoring gnome. “he made us invisible, but he could not take everyone with us so our friends gave us their kids. He would have stayed behind to do it for others as well but they would have known and killed him.”

Lhess face darkened. “And there is, of course, no authority to protect you in this area, no government to stop the brigands.”

“Indeed not. But the area had been peaceful for decades, as the pirates and robbers don’t usually do anything in their backyard. We guess those bandits came from the mainland, but we rather not ask the criminal guilds here for help lest they see us as indebted.”

“Have you tried the Temple of Justice?”

“Yes, but they have no one to spare, being understaffed and everyone able to do something out on missions. They marked us down as to be checked out but it could take days or even weeks.” The half-elf boy sounded bitter about that, and no wonder. “I guess in a city like this, their priests and paladins will always be overly busy.”

“When will the heroes be back?” the dwarf woman asked. “And would they help?”

“I do not know,” Lhess admitted. “My friends went to explore the island. With some luck they have already stumbled over your village.” She would not wonder about that, Nev and especially her brother had always had a talent to stumble over things like that.

“We can not bet on luck. Luck has already deserted us,” the taller man said. “We need something real.”




The heroic swamp wanderers and treasure finders woke up considerably later. Uthas was the one waking up latest this time, having suffered most – or so he claimed – from the swamp ordeal. Nev was already continuing with the inventory when the half-orc went outside to check things out, which mostly meant to find a place to do his business. Uthas did notice something out of the ordinary on the way back. A black plume of smoke was coming from the south west, where the coast must be located if he wasn’t half asleep still. A burning building, he guessed, but he called Flip up to confirm. 

Flip sucked at his pipe for a bit and then nodded. “Burning building, something tall, probably a wooden tower, or maybe someone is burning down a bunch of high trees. Could be lightning caused it. Could be some crazy person randomly burning down buildings as there has been smoke in that direction a day or so before. Just didn’t mention it because I didn’t want the prince to change direction and lose the likely path out of that swamp.”

“Could also be some attack?” Uthas pressed.

“Stuff like that can always be an attack. Which makes it even more important for us not to mention it. Can you imagine those two nobles of ours chasing off after the next adventure, probably with not fully known potions and weapons, and we will have to go after them to save them from themselves again?”

“They got better, lately.”

“Better, yeah. But remember the prince’s talk about responsibility last night? That’s just a more mature reason for him to chase off after whatever looks like someone could need some help. Saving the world and all that blue eyed nonsense.”

The bodyguard grunted. “They would be safer out here.” Keeping the prince safe was, after all, his job, not rescuing people, although he liked to do one thing with the other. “Has been a hassle to make sure they don’t get into too much trouble.”

“Exactly. So, we are clear, then? No word about this.”

Nodding, Uthas made to go back downstairs. “Not a hint at it. Let’s check the rest of those tunnels out instead.”

Some hours later, Nev was done with the inventory of the many rooms, with the help of his magic quill. Uthas and Flip had scouted the smuggler tunnel leading towards the coast and had reported in all clear after dispatching a group of dire rats and disarming a simple slide trap. 

Orlath had been staring into the mirror for a while, which was unusual even for a prince caring for his personal appearance. When he didn’t respond to Nev’s inventory report, Uthas tapped him on the shoulder and caused him to jump. "Don’t' do that," the prince gasped. “I was concentrating.”

“On what?” the half-orc wondered, scratching his head. Orlath was weird at times, but his bodyguard could not remember an incident like this one. “It’s only a mirror and you don’t look different in this one than in all the others you use to stare into.”

“Oh be quiet, Uthas. This is not a mirror. I mean, not a mirror mirror.” Noticing the growing confusion and worry in the half-orc’s eyes, the prince pointed to what looked like minor scratches on the edge of the mirror’s surface. “See that?”

“Yeah, someone’s not been careful with that thing. Say boss, did you drink one of the potions without double checking or something?”

“What? No, silly. Those are arcane symbols. Magic stuff, you know,” he tried to make it more clear to the barbarian. Uthas only grunted. 

“Say what?” Now Nev was stepping closer and began to stare into the mirror the same way. Then he whistled. 

“What’s going on?” Flip inquired, trying to look around the legs of the taller folk, growing slightly impatient with the situation.

Uthas made a twirling motion with his fingers. “I think they’ve gone nuts.”

“I’m telling you, it is a magic mirror,” Orlath insisted. “It can transport you anywhere you know, like a teleport spell. You just need to think of the place. Oh and you need to be able to trigger the arcane magic of course.”

“Of course,” Flip sighed. “If it is like that, then why do we only see ourselves?”

“It’s a protection for the user,” Nev said, tracing some of the arcane marks with his finger. “Only who thinks of a place can see it. And from what I see, the one activating the magic can push anyone or anything through it, so it is more like a one way portal than a spell.”

“This is a one way thing, then?” Flip noticed. “Means that, probably, there is another one like this somewhere to get back here?”

“Not necessarily, after all, the stuff in here was brought here the usual way. But it explains why the exit above has not been used in what looked like decades,” Nev mused. 

“But it means we can go back home, then?” Uthas was, as most of the time, the practical one. “And get all the stuff here home, too?”

“We’d not have space to put all this, not even using the attic, the basement and part of the garden, I don’t think,” Orlath replied. “But in theory, yes.”

“We would have the space.” The organizer in Flip came out. “One or two of us just need to be in the rooms it goes to and push the crates so they don’t waste space. And I’d not use the basement at all. The large room where Uthas put in a training room for the two of you would do for the heavy stuff, everything else can go in the attic.” He lifted a hand to stop Uthas from complaining. “Seriously, i think the two of them will not get any better with sword and staff with you training them – or maybe not at all.”

Uthas grunted acknowledgement. “Guess I’m the one to go home first, then.” He sounded half pleased, half annoyed. 

“How do you figure?” Nev wondered. 

“You need someone to push the crates around, and that would of course be me. Flip is too short in the butt and too weak in the arms, and the two of you would probably pull something trying to do that job. So, as usual, it’s going to be the barbarian, no?”

“He has a point,” the halfling grinned. 

A few minutes later, Nev was working on a plan to get all the stuff home while Flip and Uthas were sealing the exit towards the coast again. “You know, Orlath, there is one issue with the plan,” Nev suddenly noticed. 

“And what’s that?”

“How in the name of the Gods of Magic do we get the mirror home? I sure don’t want to leave it here.”





Lhess followed the small creek the refugees of the village had indicated, making sure not to overtax the horse she had borrowed from the Temple of Justice. It was a good solid warhorse belonging to one of their paladins who was currently on sea, and she and the gelding had gotten along well from the beginning. An elven horse might have been trained better, but for being the mount of a half-orc, this one was behaving exceptionally well and was reacting to her commands almost before she gave them. 

The horse’s color was of a dull grey, and it didn’t look like much to a casual observer, which was as well. Lhess had no intention to be taken for rich prey. Fighting through thug encounters was boresome to her, even if they came in larger numbers she would just smite and spell them out of her way. She was in full armor and carried her shield, but she had put an illusion around both to make it look like old rusty equipment. It was likely as important not to be seen as worthwhile to rob once she arrived at her destination, and despite being a paladin she had no qualms with stealth if it made sense. She could bother with possible brigands on her way back. And there was no doubt in her proud mind that she would solve the village’s problem alone and come out of it basically unharmed. She was, after all, a paladin of the Realm. 

The weather was fine enough, although there were some clouds hanging on the horizon. As Lhess covered her eyes against the sun to see better, she noticed that not all of it was clouds. Something was burning in the direction of the village. Probably a tall building. With her current speed, she would arrive there early afternoon, with plenty of time to check the area out. “The gods give there will be no more deaths,” she prayed. 

That was when she noticed the motionless figure just off the road, an arrow sticking out of its shoulder. Lhess dismounted at once, hoping to find whoever it was alive. She found an orc female, from the looks of it a merchant’s guard, the arrow was stuck between her shoulder blades but she was still breathing. Pulling on the arrow, the paladin sent a healing prayer to the God of Health. She was barely done pulling when a golden light played around the wound and over some other parts of the orc and the wound closed. A crunching sound could be heard as the divine magic fixed a dislocated shoulder and a broken rib.

“Wake up,” Lhess whispered. “You are safe for now.”  But she knew it could take a while.  



“Right, that’s all of the crates and barrels for the training room and the garden,” Nev said, crossing out something on his scroll. “Only a few small crates of riches left that’ll later go in the attic.” 

Flip was already shoving those trough the mirror. They were all exhausted after getting all the items here and pushing them through, even though the wizards had helped with levitation spells here and there. “I’m almost done. Then we can go home.” 

“Yea about that..” Nev watched the last boxes disappear. “We should continue down the corridor to the coast instead, to find out where exactly we are. That way, we can come back later for the mirror.”

“You can’t be serious.” Flip stopped to look at the magic gateway. The mirror was as tall as an orc and one and a half times as wide, you would be able to ride a horse through if needed. “How could anyone, even Uthas, carry this all the way there? We do not even know if the passage is always wide enough for it.”

“There are spells to reduce the size of such objects,” Nev explained. “I’ve been studying them, but the ones I know until now cannot be used on powerful items like this one. You need a special spell for that and that’ll need some researching.”

“I see. But I don’t think it would be wise of us to go without a good fighter, after all we’ve seen.” 

Uthas, who could still hear them from the other side and, if only in shadows, even see them, grinned back trough the gate. “Nice to know I’m wanted but all the pushing and shoving made me very tired. I’d not be good fighting now.”

“Well, we could always rest here another night,” Flip suggested. “But Uthas is gone now, anyway.” 

“Ah yeah, about that...” Nev turned to the mirror. “Uthas, come closer to whatever it is you see from us.”

Curious, the half-orc obeyed. No sooner was he in what appeared to be arm’s reach as the noble reached through the mirror, grabbed him and dragged his bodyguard back to the tunnels. “As I thought. Not quite so one way, after all sound could pass through and you saw something, didn’t you?”

Astonished and also somewhat disappointed not to be back home anymore, Uthas nodded. “Mostly you appeared like shadows.”

“We’ll figure it’s secret out. Now, let’s cover some distance towards the shore. And who knows, we might find yet more stuff,” the prince said in a cheerful voice. Uthas and Flip groaned in unison. 





From the top of the rise they were standing on, well hidden behind bushes, Coasthold appeared like a normal fishing village, with the exception that one of the 2 towers build to serve as signal point for the boats had been burned down. That had been the plume of smoke from earlier. Oher than that, there was no current sign of struggle, although 2 barns had been burned down recently as well. The orc woman grunted in annoyance. “Master’s carriage isn’t here, I think.” 

“How do you figure? Could be in the stable, or the barns.”

The orc’s name was Thalla, and she was indeed a merchant’s guard. Her charge had been attacked by a group of mostly orcs all clad in black and blue leathers, and they had left her for dead after the attack, but had taken their master hostage. Ransom was a good way to make money, although in the Freeport area, abducting rich people could get you into troubles with both the authorities and the local criminal guilds and pirates. To keep Freeport a safe haven, even the thugs had to follow some rules, including not troubling the rich folks keeping the resemblance of order or taking care of the trade.

“His carriage is a fancy thing. Wide set of wheels, and it only has two wheels. It looks like...” Thalla frowned. “Have you ever seen war with charging carriages? Two wheels and fast and can turn almost on spot?”

“Yeah. Why is your master using something like that?” Lhess checked the ground for a sign that such a carriage might have been here, the tracks should have been remarkably different and the ground was wet enough to leave plenty of traces. But she, too, saw nothing despite her keen elven eyes.

“The master got injured in fight some time back. Has a limp, bad hip, can’t ride well anymore. Priests can’t cure it as it was done by a cursed weapon. So, to be as quick and maneuverable as riders, he had the carriage made. His own design.”

“Nice. But I think you are right, then, your master is not here. A different group of bandits must have taken him. Or maybe he has enemies?”

“Aye, he has enemies. But they would rather try and get him by ruining his business.” 

“There have been no traces going off the main road, where could the carriage have gone? Lhess shook her head. “In any case, I’ll help find your master but I need to take care of this here, first.”

“And I’ll help. You saved my life and I owe you.” Thalla frowned as if to dare the paladin to contradict her. “You’ll be done here faster, too, and then you can help find master.”

“Right. So, my idea was to sneak close when it is getting dark, but the way it looks now, we might as well ride in like normal travelers. My illusions should hold against most people.”

Thalla shook her head. “Illusions are not good to rely on. What about me riding in pretending to look for some thugs to join? I grew up on a pirate vessel, I can pull it off.”

“The descriptions didn’t sound as if they were so happy to get new people, and here might be some magic involved, too,” Lhess said. 

“There is magic involved and you want to employ illusions?” The orc shook her head and chuckled. “Maybe wait until it is dark is best.”

“It’s decided, then.” Lhess grinned. “We must look a crazy pair.” 

The orc laughed out. “Yeah, an elf paladin and an orc mercenary. That would be the source of stories.”


----------



## Lwaxy (May 14, 2012)

"Are we there yet?" 

Flip grimaced at Uthas' annoyed question. The orc had asked at least 5 times over the last half an hour or so, and the halfling was getting tired of it. From the moment they had seen the slightest hint of light up ahead, the barbarian had become increasingly impatient. "No," he replied again, searching the glassified ground for any traps. "I told you before, the light reflects from the mirror-like walls and we can't know how much further we need to go." 

"Considering I was in our comfortable home a while ago and could not sleep in my comfortable bed – dry, warm and safe, I might add – any distance is too far."

"You could just wait here, of course, or go back," Nev snapped. The mage was tired and sweaty and cold, but most of all, he was annoyed at the half-orc. He had never seen Uthas so impatient and foul mooded, and it was rubbing off on him. It seemed to be the same with the prince, as far as he could tell, but his friend didn't talk, just grunted now and then, and that could mean a lot with Orlath. 

Sneaking around the next bend, Flip sighed at the tunnel's slightly upward slope. It was the same glassy floor, the same challenge free environment. Normally he would have been happy about not finding anything dangerous. However, they were walking for quite some time in an unchanging, boring environment, and he was growing very tired of it, so much so that he was sometimes not sure if he had checked for traps or not. His mind was beginning to wander. Since they had torched a net of poisonous spiders way back, there had been little change except for the hint at some light ahead now. 

"So, are we there yet?" 

"I swear, if you ask that one more time I'll put a permanent silence spell on you," Nev hissed. 

"When did you learn do cast permanency?" Orlath suddenly grumbled. It was the first thing he had said in hours. 

Flip was about to turn around and snap at all of them when the strangeness of the situation wiggled into his consciousness. They never behaved to each other this way, even with the occasional conflicts and status related differences. Something odd was going on. And he wasn't a halfling if this would not have to do with the tunnel they were walking through. "You two said there was no magic in this tunnel, right?" he made sure he heard right. "And that it looks like this because it's been made by a fire elemental?"

"Yeah," Nev growled. "Are you going to start repeating your questions now, too?"

"Look, if you would just..." The thief caught himself and took a deep breath. "I mean, would there be anything else but magic to twist your mind and make you angry and gloomy?"

"Uthas' questions?" the prince offered. 

"Hey, maybe you don't care to get out of here but I..."

"It was a serious question," Flip interrupted the bodyguard. "What all can affect your mind if it does not detect as magic?"

"There are some magic manipulations that won't detect, but if you are suggesting this is the case here, then forget it." Nev pointed to the glassy tunnel. "There is no way anything could be hidden here, or work for miles on end."

Scratching his head, Flip looked at the glassy walls and ground of the tunnel again. "What else could make a tunnel like this if not a fire elemental? Do fire elementals melt stone, even?"

"Nah, sand, mostly, that is where the glass comes from, and we are in a sandy area, after all. Move on, I want to get out of here." Orlath was running his fingers through his hair in a nervous gesture. 

"But that's the thing, see, I don't think there is sand under all this..."

"Are we there yet?"
"Were we moving?" Flip hissed at his friend, unable to catch himself this time. "We are trying to find out what's wrong, you big oaf. At least I do!" 

"What's wrong is that we don't get out," Uthas growled and took a step closer to Flip. 

"The only thing I know able to melt stone like this and cause mental influence is the purple-green snailworm, but they do not live here and are rare to begin with," the prince mused, ignoring everyone else.

Flip took a step back from Uthas. "Why would those worms influence anyone?"

Orlath shrugged, seemingly bored with the topic already. "Oh, they live off negative emotions. They are psionic, you see." 

"Ah yeah, and psionics wouldn't detect as magic, right?" Flip wondered why he had to think for those two supposedly intelligent elves so often. 

"Right," the price agreed. After a few seconds he added "Oh, I see." 

"And before you ask how come such a thing is here, we are talking of a hideout of the late Drac," Flip added, trying to stay calm. "Could we defeat such a creature?"

"Easily enough, as its strength is its weakness," Nev nodded. "What gets people in a bad mood makes them more likely to defeat the beast. If it even exists around here."

"Let's go, then. Because what is up ahead does not look like normal light to me. Do those things glow?"

Nev scratches his head and frowned at Flip. "Yeah, their antenna things do... oh, I see," he mumbled as well. 

"Does this mean I get to smack something? Now?" Uthas frowning face seemed to get more intense. "I want to kill stuff." 

"Yes," Flip said, pointing ahead. "That's what it means."




While the fearless 4 were still in the tunnels, night had fallen over the land. The orc and the elf weren't so much sneaking into the village than just casually walking into it. Before they were going to deal with the bandits here, they wanted to scout it out in the only way they knew – going to the tavern or inn.

Unfortunately, as small as the village was, it seemed to have two of those drinking establishments. The one further in town seemed a bit more seedy, but to their surprise had some semblance of order as they looked in through dirty windows, while the inn seemed a bit out of control – the first thing they saw was a patron, looking like a villager not a bandit, coming through the door flying and crashing at their feet. He mumbled something and ran. 

Thalla scratched her head. "So, what now? Do we split up to check them out?"

"I think not. As we are already here and this looks to be more likely to be a place of trouble, we might as well start here." With that, Lhess stepped up and opened the door. 

The first thing they noticed was the bored looking village whore sitting on the balcony looking into the common room from the upper floor, doing her nails. No one else threw a glance at them. A bunch of rough looking guys played dice or cards and cursed wildly, and someone else got himself some beer without asking the supposed innkeep. Said innkeep stood in a corner with a long face, with a lad who looked to be his son next to him. An aging serving woman wove nervously in and out of the crowded chairs, tables and benches, almost tripping over the leg of one of the supposed bandits. A few half drunk looking louts were popped up on the bar with half empty kegs. 

The second thing they noticed was a titan of a man with wide shoulders in padded armor, carrying a massive mace. He sat all alone in the back of the room in a corner, drinking wine out of an ale keg while scowling at everyone. No one was close by, and no one dared to run a chance to bump into the guy. 

"Maybe you shouldn't have come with an outfit shouting 'paladin to slay here,' " the orc suggested. 

Lhess snorted in a dismissive manner. "I've taken on worse alone, and you don't look like you can't handle yourself, either," she said. 

That was when the large guy in the corner noticed them. A few seconds later, the other patrons noticed where he was looking and followed his gaze. The room fell silent. "Uh oh," the innkeeper said and pulled his son into cover behind the bar. 

"Hello, there," Lhess said with a pleasant smile. Only those who knew her well would have been able to detect the eager spark in her eyes. "Time to clean up here and and the nastiness. I, Lhess of the Moonwind, servant of the gods of benevolence, have come to restore this village to some semblance of order." 

Thalla could not help to shake her head at the, to her, typical elf almighty talk. "And I, Thalla, just some orc from the road, have come along to smash some head because I'm in a very bad mood," she added. She was not sure why she said that, either, but something in the elf's voice pushed her along. 

Several battle cries later, the whole room sans the workers and owners were coming at them. Two of the drunk louts from the bar used their bar stools as weapons. Lhess looked at the shouting avalanche and nodded to herself, seeing it all in slow motion. She also noticed the small guy in underwear coming out of one of the upper rooms – presumably the working place of another whore – trying to put on his pants while at the same time stringing his bow. In all that, she had time to pick her target. 

For Thess, it was a simple decision of who stood closest, and that happened to be one of the poker players who now came at her with a short sword and a dagger. Thess lifted the spare longsword she had gotten from the elf seeing how she had been robbed and easily parried the attack. The sword was a bit too light for her taste and the balance was different but she still had no trouble to swing around and do her favorite deheadification move, as she called it. The head of the first casualty of the day fell a moment before the paladin felled an attacker who had tried to flank her. The orc felt great – she had had the first kill over an elf paladin! 

Then a thundering roar came from the corner of the room and large guy broke his way through the crowd showing off a bastard sword. He cared little who he trampled down, friend or foe. With a swing of the sword to ready it for his attack, he cut into the shoulder of one of his fellows and did not even notice. 

Lhess took a step back and sent a short prayer to the gods. This was just what she needed to turn this into a pandemonium. And the gods listened. Confusion spread over the faces of almost all of the shoved aside thugs, and their anger was redirected to the big guy. Lhess spun a confused looking, slim man with a mace around and kicked him into the way of her attacker, still seeing everything in slow motion. 

And then the earth shook. It was not very pronounced and not from the battle, Lhess noticed. But several glasses and decorations dropped off the walls and hit random fighters, including a few who just burst through the doors behind them, obviously having noticed something was going on. A rat-like halfling who had his short sword posed to back stab her and had just been unsure where to try and pierce her armor suddenly had a large ham on the tip of his weapon. The thug who had had the mace came back in several versions of slimmer, having been sliced apart, and covered everyone with blood. 

Thess took a bite out of the ham and ran the unfortunate new owner of the food through with her sword. At the same time she bashed another one's nose in with her free hand. "I love this," she laughed. 

Lhess ducked under an attack from the large guy. Her nose wrinkled as she noticed the bad smell of the bandit. The invention of soap and other toilet utensils must have passed by him unnoticed. Maybe the reason why no one had been close to him was as much the smell as his size. Without realizing it, she used a spell all elf maidens of her upbringing learned as little kids. 

An intense smell of jasmine, orchids and vanilla surrounded her opponent all of a sudden. As she blocked his sword with her holy shield, her foe attempted a battle cry and took in a large breath. A moment later, he started sneezing violently. The sword bounced down on Lhess' shield again and again with each sneeze. After a moment of confusion, the paladin used this welcome distraction to stab through the weak protection of his armpits and felled him. Thanks to the sneezing fit, he could not get up again and she now had little problem dispatching him. 

An arrow deflected from her helmet, causing her to look for the archer. He had given up on his pants and fired random shots into the crowd. 

The rest of the opponents slowly gathered their wits, noticing they were largely fighting each other and the furniture. And yet more thugs came in. It was time to think of some final solution to this battle. It dawned on her that this might not be so easy after all. 

The final solution was on its way just then. Covered partly in slime from disposing off their snailworm victim, 4 well known adventurers ran down a secret door and fell out of a tree trunk just in the middle of the village. Nev sniffed the fresh night air and sighed. "Ah, I smell the ocean!"

"I still only smell snailworm," Uthas growled, still in a bad mood. "And we fell out of a fricking tree trunk. A tree trunk!"

"As long as we didn't fall out of a tree," Flip commented and tried to close the damaged door as best as he could. "Weird end location, though. Say, do you hear that?"

Uthas' face lit up. "Sure do. Sounds like a serious fight. And it comes from the building over there." He pointed to the other end of the village, where a crowd had gathered in front of the building, with some people wanting in and some people definitely trying to get out. "Maybe someone took the concept of a bar fight to some new extremes."

"Are we sure we want to be involved in..." the prince cautioned, but it was too late. Uthas was already drawing blank and rushed his still frustrated barbarian self to the place of battle. 

The halfling sighed. "We don't really have a choice, do we?"


----------



## Lwaxy (May 30, 2012)

Flip followed Uthas as quick as he could, pressing through more people who, to the two nobles, mostly looked like bandits and other assorted thieves. A bunch of them came from another tavern, not exactly sober. A window in the inn where the fight was broke, and a halfling came a-flying, landing unconscious in some bushes. Uthas reached the front door an basically tore it from its hinges, allowing the other combatants,  wannabes and escapees a chance to get in or out. Then he vanished, followed by Flip. 

With a groan, the prince wanted to go after them, but Nev held him back. "We won't. Those look like a bunch of cutthroats, and your mother would kill us if we die here because of our servant's foolishness." The irony of that statement didn't register to either of them. 

"They are our friends, too," Orlath insisted. 

"You already know it is not a good idea. We have no clue what is going on, who is fighting who and why, and what this place even is. Looks like an outlaw village to me if I ever saw one. Hardly any females about, no children, and look at their weapons."

Only now the prince noticed that most of the people gathering were armed, and most of the weapons didn't look as if they fit in a fishing village. "Good point, but Flip and Uthas..."

"They will argue their way out most likely than not, I suspect that, in a way, Flip fits the job description of many inhabitants here quite well." Nev grimaced at that, but knowing Orlath's mother and what he had seen of the halfling, it was likely true.

"Now, don't insult Flip," Orlath mumbled, but he had had some suspicions as well. But be that as it may, he had to make a decision. "We go back into the tree trunk," he decided. "And we wait at least until the commotion has died down a bit."

Flip, was, at that time, ducking under the larger people's legs, his dagger drawn to avert any possible attack. To his surprise, the inside of the inn was still mostly intact, although the chairs were all broken and most of the tables toppled over. An orc woman was shaking a dwarf who was holding a short sword trying to slice at her. Someone in bright armor, shining with a magic light, pressed up the stairs against two half-elf sword fighters while being decked with arrows by an unseen archer on the balcony. Some mostly human and dwarf males plus two gnomes were trying to push back a group of swordsmen in dirty clothes with what looked like old sabers, a pitchfork and some other implements that made it likely for those to be the simple fishermen they had expected. A tall woman, probably with giant blood, stood in the entrance to the kitchen wearing a pot as helmet, a serving tray as a shield and was swinging a metal rolling pin in one hand and a soup spoon in the other. One of the dirty sword fighters took a step back too close to her as he was trying to gut a guy with a pitchfork. He went down under the rolling pin, dropping his sword in the process. 

Tripping one of the dwarf thugs getting at the orc woman, Flip began to see through the situation. To him, it looked like bandits had taken over the settlement and the shiny figure and the orc woman had something to say about that. "Uthas?" he shouted as loud as he could. "The shiny guy and the orc are on our side, and the giant female and the people with pitchforks, too.!"

Uthas turned for a moment, holding the limp figure of two dwarves who had just been banged together by the heads, and thought hard. Then he nodded. It seemed the explanation had gone through his excitement. 

"Hi there, cutie" the orc shouted to Uthas while defenestrating the dwarf, too. "I'm Thalla. Who might you be?" 

"Uthas," said Uthas, while following her example. "And I tossed my dwarves further than you!" He laughed loudly. 

Flip, jumping over a turned table to get cover for his crossbow in the hopes of getting the archer above, almost froze. In the middle of the battle, those two started a flirt? He was sure this passed for flirting with orcs, he had seen it before. 

He located the archer ducked behind a large chest at the end of the upper corridor. To the halfling, it looked as if he still had a lot of arrows but he could be wrong. Also, his concealment was close to perfect. Flip could only see the upper head and the right shoulder and a bit of the hands. He would need to usher the guy out somehow. Then the figure in shiny armor reached the upper stairs, throwing one of the two opponents over the bannister. The head of the stranger turned so Flip could see the left half of the face, and his jaw dropped. In his surprise, he forgot what he was about to do. The stranger was not a stranger at all. It seemed impossible but the elegant elven face under the helmet was unmistakable. "Lhess??" he shouted. "How in the name of the 99 gods did you get here?"

The woman didn't hear him as she was busy throwing the next foe over the bannister. This one, Flip guessed, would not be getting up anymore. He shook off his confusion and concentrated on what was going on around him as Lhess made her way to where the archer was, still protected by that shiny divine light of hers. 

Just in time Flip ducked under a flying tankard that dripped blood. His knife found the arm of the wielder and caused him to drop it. Then he kicked the guy where it hurt most and ducked back behind his table. What was he even doing, he wondered. 

He felt tired and cold and hungry, which he had been feeling before, but for some reason it hadn't bothered him as much. Now, a wave of despair suddenly seemed to come over him. With some difficulty, he turned his head to look for the caster, as he was sure to be under some spell. A weasel-like guy crouching under the bannister caught his attention. He should get to him, do something about it... but he was so tired, so weak. Maybe he should just curl up behind the table for a while. 

When he came to, the inn was deserted save a few bodies, and his head hurt where the table had fallen onto him. It also seemed someone had stepped in his left leg, as it had a dirty footprint and hurt rather awfully. What was worse, he could only vaguely remember who he was and how he got here. Scrambling to his feet, panic set in. This empty room was not the place to be, he needed to get out of there and quick. There was noise outside, and he could see lit torches in the dark, moving away from the building. 

Limping to the backdoor, he peeked out and saw no one and nothing but a dark village. He felt for his backpack and his weapons – did he really only have some daggers and a crossbow? Then he sneaked out, making sure not to cross any spot of light. He would get out of here unharmed, as true as his name was... What was his name? Terrified, he realized he couldn't remember. It was almost there, as if hiding behind a locked door, but he could not get at it. For some reason, this rather amused him and his fear lessened. "Get to safety first," he told himself. "Find out more later." 




Things had gone completely off target for the prince and his cousin, too. Hiding in the tree trunk, they left the secret door open just a little to see what was going on outside. Clouds were covering the sky, so there was precious little light, but enough for elven eyes, of course. The wind rustled the leaves so it was hard to pick up on sounds.

At first they didn't see much but what they had seen before. Then Nev caught a large figure sneaking out of the back of the inn with a well covered light. The unknown sneaker vanished between the houses, and they didn't think much of it until all of a sudden, a very tall man with a well covered light appeared from the bushes right in front of their tree. For a moment, the two of them feared he was looking for the secret door as he seemed to know where it was, but then a whispering voice spoke up from their left. "Is it all done?" A much smaller man in the black robes of a priest of the god of destiny appeared, holding an equally covered light. 

"Yeh. He's dead," the also whispering, but still rumbling, voice of the giant replied. "The village is all ours." 

"Good good. Now we need to get rid of his most trusted who didn't get killed in the fight. Who started that, anyway?"

"Two strangers," the voice rumbled on. "And orc and some elf woman. The elf dented my helmet and kicked my behind around good, I tell you. I hope they got her for that." 

"Spoken like a true coward," the supposed priest sneered. "But that's what makes us stay alive and them die all off." The two of them laughed for a moment.  "Let's go back to the inn," black-robe then said. "Fight seems to have died down and they need to see you are still there so none will suspect you." 

As they moved off, the elves pondered the situation. "No real priest, I think, and the other was a hired killer of sorts, I take it. Nice alibi, such a bar fight." The prince opened the door a bit more. "And I think we need to go elsewhere, as I am certain that big guy knew of the secret door, or maybe they both did."

"Yeah, that will make it hard to get the mirror later if we don't sort this all out," Nev said, always the practical one. "Even for a fisher village, things are way too fishy here." He followed his cousin out into the bushes, and then they carefully tried to follow the two suspects. Unfortunately, neither of them was good at tracking, especially not at night. So they made sure instead to listen carefully for any sounds indicating anyone nearby and strained their eyes in the dark to make sure they would see even more details than usual. They got within a stone throw distance to the inn where the bushes ended next to a tiny hut. 

A crowd was gathered in front of the inn. People with a random set of improvised or old weapons were tying up survivors of the conflict. A tall figure in armor directed them. The crowd was agitated, and it looked like it could become a lynch mob. Just when they could make out the two they were planning to observe, Nev saw the backdoor of the inn open and two tall figures sneaking out. "There is Uthas," he whispered and pointed. "And I guess we have found the orc woman. Or, at least, he has."

With an expression of confusion, Orlath watched the two of them vanish into the dark. He thought he heard chuckling. "Yeah, but where are they going?" 

"Are you seriously asking? Uthas has found a woman of his kind not involved with gangs or pirates or shady merchants. And you are asking where they are going?"

The confusion stayed on the prince's face for a moment. Then he blushed. "Oh."

Nev sighed and shook his head when the prince looked pointedly back to the crowd. Orlath had no little idea about women. Largely his mother's fault, who, for some reason, insisted for a long time that he be kept from all female company that was not related to him. Nev thought the few times Orlath had fallen in love, including their little mishap in Freeport, could be counted on one hand, and in all those cases it had been more of a straw fire. Secretly the elf wondered if the Lady's attitude towards her son and women had to do with the fact that the Lord, the gods bless his eternal soul, used to chase everything down that showed even a hint of female body parts. 

"Where are they going?" The question got him back to the here and now, and he looked where the prince was pointing. The priest robed man and the tall guy were splitting up, with the tall man, instead of trying to appear to come from the inn, walked right to the crowd with his hands on his weapons. His companion tried to stop him, but it was in vain. Slowly, the black robed guy backed off into the bushes again, looking around to check if anyone from the villagers had seen him. 

"My guess is that the villagers taking their village back was not on his agenda," Nev snorted. "And he's already admitted to being a coward. I just wonder what made the other guy forget that he prefers to avoid a fight."

"He is not a coward," the prince mused. "He just didn't correct his... friend. Probably to gain his trust." 

Indeed, there was a commotion among the crowd, which was now truly turning into a mob. The armored figure, presumably the elf they had heard about, was barely able to control it. A short grapple occurred, then someone who looked like the blacksmith knocked the giant out with a piece of chair probably from the inn. 

"Do we show ourselves and tell them about that... priest guy?" Nev asked. 

Orlath watched the villagers drag their captives to the middle of the settlement. More and more torches lit up as people who had been hiding in the houses, including women and children, added to the line. This looks like some sort of justice being handed out. If we tell them, there might be a stampede of them trying to catch Mr. Priesty," the prince thought. "And some others might escape. Not even to mention that no one knows us here. How do we explain our presence, especially in time to follow the man? No. We can catch him." Orlath pointed to where his prey had vanished and began to sneak off. 

"Oh, are you remembering now you are a hero, eh?" Nev teased. "Why us? He might be small be he looked dangerous in another sort of way. Sly, treacherous, and all that."

"Oh but we are two mages of the Realm," Orlath reminded him. "and I am positive it can't be a real priest, which means he can't do any magic. But we can." 

"Ah but... what if he can do arcane magic?" Catching up to his cousin, Nev threw a last look to where the villagers were now gathering around a well. 

"Did that rat look like he knew anything about magic to you?" Orlath snorted. "Nah, we'll probably have an easy time being heroes for once."

The easy-heroes-to-be followed their target to the local temple, a place that, as usual in small settlements, was dedicated to all the good gods and most neutral ones. This one didn't look like it was maintained very well. A sign on the lawn in front of the temple said that they were collecting donations to do renovations. From inside the temple came muffled commands. They could understand a few words, usually pushing someone to work faster, hurry up, and derogatory comments over said person's parents. Not too long later, a northern orc with greenish skin, as opposed to the usual brown and beige hues, appeared burdened with a trunk and a bunch of bags on a rack on his bag, and a backpack fixed on his front, looking really silly this way. His master followed, carrying a much smaller backpack and some pouches. "Move it you oaf," he hissed at the orc who, the way he behaved, was somehow enslaved to him. "We need to be off before that dumb fool gives me away." 

Groaning, the orc turned towards the shore, shuffling along as quickly as he could without tripping over anything. The elves looked at each other, nodded and followed them. If the villagers thought this con man to be a priest, it was better to catch him trying to get out of the place than inside, so there would be proof he had not been trying to just safe keep what was most likely everything worth a penny from the temple. 

Thankfully, the orc made enough noise to drown out their not always successful attempts at sneaking. When the shoreline came up, barely recognizable for anyone not able to see in low light, the thief fumbled along the pier until he found the planks leading to a larger fishing boat. Even from far away, you could hear the sound of a deafening snore. Whoever that was had slept through all of the commotion. The con man kicked hard against the doors of the only cabin on the boat, calling out without curses now and claiming to be on a holy errand of utmost importance. 

The snoring stopped, and a moment later the cabin door cracked open. The tallest lizardfolk male they had ever seen squeezed through a door too tiny for him and hissed a question. "What's it with tall people in this place?" Nev mumbled as he watched the exchange of words and gestures. "I think we should act now or it will be too late." 

"Agreed." Orlath stepped out behind the hut they had used as cover and called out. "Hey, there, hold it! This man is a thief, not a priest. He's stealing temple treasure!"

"What? Who are you?" The black robed figure was close to panic but managed pretty well. "That is a lie. I am safekeeping the items. Strangers like you want to steal them."

"Of course you would say that." Orlath smiled and decided to do something new he had learned to save them all precious time. "Now, tell it has it really was," he commanded, adding an arcane formula and threw a bit of sugar and flour into the air. 

The truth spell took hold, and against his wishes, the whole story came out. How he had sided with the bandits who came to town to extract even more donations from people who wouldn't know a true priest from a fake. How he was intending to reach Freeport by boat and never come back, taking the village's indentured worker – a payment for a raid the orc had done in the past – with him and probably sell him as slave. The lizardman howled and tried to grab the human but while talking, the thief had moved back onto the planks and now was turning to run past the orc and to the right down a coastal path. The lizard tried to follow but bumped into the orc and, trying to regain footage, fell off the planks into the dark water. 

"Guess it is up to us, after all," Orlath grinned and took off after the man. "Happy hunting!"

Nev was not too happy to have to follow into unknown territory, but he had little choice now. So he picked up his elven speed and soon was next to the prince as they were running next to the water, jumping over puddles and then suddenly moving left right into the bushes where the smaller man had an advantage. There was an overgrown path there, but the elves had to duck a lot and were slowed down. 

A few minutes later, when they were beginning to get out of breath, they arrived at a large open space with little grass and no other growth. A damaged old tower was in the middle of it. Their target was zig zagging right towards it, probably hoping to hide before they would notice him. From the looks of it, he was out of breath, too, and he had dropped some of his pouches at the edge of the clearing to be faster. 

Orlath fell full speed over a sign put into the hard ground because he had paid more attention to the thief than to where he put his feet. A very unprincely curse came over his lips. Nev stopped at the last possible moment. "Whoa, don't go any further!" he exclaimed, looking at the sign. 

"Why, now, what is it?" Orlath gasped for air as he got up. Neither of them was in their best shape anymore. 

"Look." Nev wiped the moss off the sign. 

DANGER! DO NOT PASS! 
CURSED AREA! 

Under the words was the sign of the Church of Redemption, a group of well known paladins and clerics dedicated to free the lands of curses and other evil. When they could not find an experienced enough paladin or cleric to deal with an issue, they put up wards and warning signs and would get back at the problem as soon as possible, the worse it was, the sooner things would be dealt with. This one seemed relatively minor at first sight. 

"I can detect some wards," Nev added, "and they are strong to keep evil things inside but don't stop anyone from entering, as we also have seen." 

"Can't be too bad then, no? The warning is for commoners not knowing how to defend themselves, I bet. If he was not afraid, we should not be. "

"But..." Nev started. It was too late though. Seeing the human go around the tower, Orlath was sure that he could go where a presumably non-magic human could go. Nev took a few deep breaths and followed after his limping friend. "One of these days, we'll get ourselves killed and I don't think it will be my fault." 

"Rats!" he heard Orlath call out, and a moment later he heard them squeaking. It sounded like a lot of them. "Just what I am talking about," he gasped as he rounded the tower. In the former courtyard, there were 1000s of rats, all circling Orlath, who was, as Nev could see, preparing a spell. Knowing what would be coming, the mage stopped and waited for the ripples of fire spell. From the prince's position, several waves of fire moved outward until they almost reached the courtyard wall ruins. The rats squeaked and panicked, but all of them got caught and the stink of burning flesh spread over the area.

"Barbecue!" Orlath laughed. "He went in there," he then pointed to the steps leading to the main doors. "And he moved like someone knowing the place. If he's been here before and is still alive, we are fine." With that, Orlath leaped up the steps. 

"Ah.." Nev tried once more to caution the prince but to no avail. He feared that the con man had only been here during the day before and that, as with many curses, the danger would only become apparent once light had fled the land. Again, he followed, feeling somewhat helpless.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 6, 2012)

The tower's interior looked worse than the outside, and the first door Orlath found and tried to rush through with a new found energy was stuck and bounced him back. With a curse, he rubbed his shoulder, glad that his friend had not seen him. Then he pushed the door again, but to no avail. In all the years, the wood had gotten wet so often that it was now completely stuck, molded to the frame, too. But that also meant the human could not have come through here. 

Looking around, the prince finally spotted a small set of stairs behind a half crumbled statue. Just when Nev reached him, he charged on, his former lack of breath seemingly forgotten. Nev couldn't call out anymore. He leaned against a wall and huffed for air, wondering how his cousin did it. That lead him to remember a cantrip he had learned a child for just such an occasion. With some difficulty, he managed the words and blew into his palms, and immediately, air came back into his lungs and he felt a lot better. It would not last long, but it should enable him to keep up with Orlath. 

Orlath reached a wide corridor with a lot of broken or rotten decoration. Somewhere across the hallway, he could hear a clanking noise. Grinning, he adopted a regal pose, with one hand on his sword and the other on his component pouch. He would show this swindler not to ridicule the gods or to steal from villagers. 

Following the sounds to the source, he arrived at huge double doors. They were slightly ajar. In the last moment, he had the good sense not to rush in but to peak around the doors first. He saw a large room spanning half of the tower, from the layout, it once had been a ballroom of sorts. The sounds came from the left corner in the back. In the dim light his elven senses were a great help. But he still wished he had not seen what he just saw. Carefully, he retreated. 

A ballroom, alright., There was still dancing going on. In fact, the room was just filling up with the participants of this danse macabre. Skeletons, mummies and from what he could make out, a few zombies as well. If they were not careful, they would stumble over their own entrails. While Orlath was not particularly scared of the undead anymore, he would not take on this set alone. He would need Nev – but first, they had to find the con man. 

A moment later, he could make out fresh dirt on the ground – footsteps obviously from the human he was in pursuit of. Throwing a last look at the ballroom door, he followed them to what once had been a great library. Now, there were not even rotten books, the crumbling shelves were just empty. On some of the shelves, though, were stacks of newer items which appeared to have been stolen from the village, including a large silver chalice looking like it would belong in the temple. Something was moving in the back of the room, so Orlath, sword drawn by now, moved forward. 

"There you are," a voice came from behind, and the prince jumped. It was Nev, of course, now out of breath again. "Did you notice the undead celebration in the ballroom?" 

"Yeah, we can take care of them later, for now, I think we found our conniving friend." 

"Take care of them later? But..." Nev sighed once more as he saw Orlath had stopped listening. At this moment, he was sure glad his friend wasn't the crown prince. 

Nev had his eyes on the ground to watch where the footprints were going, so it took him a moment to notice Orlath had left the trail. As he looked up, he saw the other elf approach a set of tables. From his point of view, several meters ahead of where Orlath had swayed right, Nev could see dark forms sitting at the table, hoods drawn into their faces. They were sitting at what would have been copying tables once, where the lower ranked scribes copied everyday stuff like news and announcements to hang in villages or even books and pamphlets which were borrowed out a lot. So this must have been a somewhat public library once. However, it was logical to assume that those scribes still sitting there, moving their hands as if still writing, were not part of the living. There were at least a dozen, and his friend was headed right towards them. "Orlath!" he called out. 

Suddenly, semi-transparent ghostly shapes appeared all around them. "Ssshhhhh..." they made, putting their ghostly fingers in front of their lips. One who looked like a female dwarf of all things looked at him very disapprovingly. "This is a library, you know," she hissed, her voice sounding like turning pages in a book. 

"Ah, no, hate to disappoint," Nev said, deciding on the blunt approach. "This was a library once, a long long time ago, but now it is but a ruin and you are all ghosts stuck in this cursed building. Now, if you'd let me pass..."

He had no idea what made him say that, but it seemed to work. The look of confusion on the faces of the ghosts was both priceless and pitiful. When he was back in Freeport, he would see to it that someone would finally take the curse of this building, Nev told himself. 

Orlath was not looking back, he just rounded the next shelf and almost bumped into the copying tables. For a moment, Nev hoped that the undead scribes, too, would just tell him to be quiet so they could turn back. But there was no such luck. A dozen mummies threw back their robes and stared at them with strange green eyes. Nev caught up to Orlath, sword also drawn. "You need," he gasped as his spell was starting to wear off, "to be more careful. You can't charge into a cursed building like that!"

"You have a point," the prince admitted while retreating a few steps. "But we have faced undead before, even back home. Remember the mine graveyard with all the weird zombies?"

"Yeah but you are forgetting something." Nev pulled his friend back to the library exit while the mummies started grunting and picking up speed. 

"What?"

"We had your sister with us. This time, there is no one to turn undead for us. Unless you have suddenly picked p a few skills in necromancy."

"Uh... we have our weapons..." Orlath picked up retreating speed, knowing what Nev would say. 

"You certainly remember what happened the last few times we seriously wanted to use our swords. Uthas has a name for our fighting style, remember?" 

"I get it, I get it... so, what now?" 

Renewing his second wind spell, Nev felt impatient with Orlath. "Well, there is but one thing to do – run!" 




Lhess stopped to consider the trampled over sign on the grass. 3 sets of footprints probably meant that the two elves the lizard had been talking about when he came with the orc slave into the village center were still following the false priest. It also meant someone, possibly not the runner, had paid more attention to what was ahead than his surroundings. The paladin reached out to straighten out the sign when she heard gasping and moaning coming from the tower. In a quick move, she slipped behind a willow tree and drew her sword. 

A moment later, someone fell over the sign again and loudly cursed in elvish. She knew that voice and choice of bad words all too well. With a smirk, she stepped out from her cover, just to be bumped in by someone else, who also cursed loudly while rubbing his elbow which had made unpleasant contact with the paladin's armor. 

"Hi Nev," Lhess smiled brightly at her cousin. "And hello, brother. As I see, your tendency not to watch where you are going hasn't changed a bit."

Orlath gathered himself up from the ground, by now looking rather tattered. "Lhess?" His eyes grew wide like the moon. "What are you doing here?"

"Saving your behinds, it seems." The woman pointed towards the tower. "At least if this collection of various undead is any indication."

The space between them and the tower was crawling with zombies, skeletons, mummies, ghasts and some other variations. Gasping for air again, Nev could neither say something nor go any further. He grabbed Orlath for support and tried to hide behind Lhess. Orlath fought the burning in his lungs to make a useful reply, but all that came out was "It's not what you think."

"What do I think?" Lhess got into position and lifted her silver gleaming holy sword to the dark sky. Then she shouted out the ancient words of the elven gods to destroy undead abominations. A wave of light spread out from her weapon, hitting the front line of the approaching horde. One by one, they crumbled, falling to the ground in piles of ash and dust, something they should have turned into a long time ago. "Ashes to ashes, and dust to dust," Lhess mumbled as she slowly lowered her sword. "Well?" she asked the prince as if nothing had happened. 

"Huh? Oh!" Her brother scratched his head. "You are thinking we got ourselves into trouble but that is not true. It's more like trouble got into us."

"Yes, you always say that. It's why mom sent me after all." The paladin put her sword away and winked at the two men. "And I came just in time, as it seems."

"We were doing... fine, really.... Lady Theka should not have... wasted your precious time with... this. We are not... usually interested in... what you want to do," Nev gasped. 

Looking back at the tower, Lhess shook her head. "Yeah," she said. "It sure looked like you had everything under control. The undead tire so easily it is a blast to just outrun them."

"Point taken," Orlath conceded. "But we were after a con man. He is still on the run."

"He isn't." Lhess closed her eyes to let her special life detecting ability take over. "There is nothing alive in there. A few unfortunate ghosts, probably."

"They... got the swindler? Good." Nev stretched, trying to get rid of cramps. "And there are ghosts who, I think don't get they are dead, they still think the library exists and all."

"I'll check on them tomorrow, and we'll see what else from te false priest's loot we can find. The lizard told us everything when he came running into the village."

"Can you even help them, with the curse and all? Even the Church of Redemption couldn't..."

"I am the church of Redemption. At least right now." Lhess didn't notice the surprised look on her relatives' faces. "And I'll sure have a talk with the chapter leader about not getting back to this. The sign looks a few years old. Well, now that we are clear, let's go back... slowly," she grinned at Nev. "I saw Uthas appear with the orc I came here with, and I can guess what they have been up to. Just one question left."

"Which is?" Orlath sounded resigned to his fate by now. 

"Where's Flip? You did bring him here with you, as your town house was empty." 

"He's probably off with some halfling girl or two, I saw some in the village," Nev suggested. "Whatever he is up to, I'm sure we'll see him in the morning and he will have had a better night than we did."


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 22, 2012)

Very slow with updates as typing hurts me at the moment. Sorry about that. 

--------------------------------------------

13th of Peli


Hi Mom


I found them, by accident you might say but I believe the gods wanted me to find them so fast. 

I told you about the village I went to help, and that's where they were. In a bar fight – isn't that typical? At least Uthas and Flip took part in that, although, they weren't the one who started it. I guess that was me and an orc woman I met on the way. 

Long story short, we drove the bad guys out alright. Few of them were actually leaving, most were killed or executed. A real bad bunch, they were. Worse was, of course, the village's fake priest who sold them out. The culprit met his destiny in a cursed tower around here though. I just took care of the curse this morning and we discovered a big stash of stuff. Guess the man planned to leave soon, anyhow. 

The village has an orc slave, who is theirs for 3 more years after he committed some crime no one wants to talk about. We were shown the entrance to the dungeon complex under the tower and what was once a great keep. There were a lot of different humanoids there. Even goblins. And they were all very civilized and friendly. They, too, have slaves taken for some time for the crimes they did, including a halfling and a human. Seems to work out nicely, better than prison if you ask me. Their shaman binds them with her magic in some way. Very impressive. 

We borrowed one of their rangers to track down Flip, as they seemed to have lost him after the bar fight. No one saw him leave, and we didn't manage to find any tracks – well, that is something none of us but Flip ever trained in at all. Anyway, their ranger found traces of a halfling running out the back door and up to the main road a mile or two further. There, in the packed dirt and dust and after some light rain while we were still tracking, we lost the trail. I have no clue what happened. Maybe you can contact him with one of your missives, he will still receive them even if he has lost his stash of missive paper.

 We are not sure if we should return to Freeport now or try and find Flip. If he is acting on your orders, just let us know so we know to go back. Something might be going on in that city you so favor, I have had a bad feeling about it last time I was there. Now, I am almost sure the city might need their heroes (with me as a lucky addition) sometime soon again. But there is something we have to do while the ranger is still trying to fin more tracks. 

The humanoid have issues with a supposedly haunted temple or monastery of sorts. They aren't sure as they don't go near it. We went to check it out, but if not for the goblin at the fake wishing well – he put up a sign it was a wishing well, you see, so people would throw money in and he could cash that – we wouldn't have found it. The building is lost in a jungle of underwood and overgrowth. The leather part of my armor is all scratchy again. In any case, here we are now and want to have a quick peek before making camp. 

Lhess, trying to think for all of them




Dear Mom, 

Gods know, I'm not happy you plague me with the presence of my ever-so-holy sister. But she was, at least, a real help with the cursed tower. I'm sure she already told you all about it the humanoids we met afterward. And, of course, that Flip is missing. No, we didn't lose him as Lhess keeps claiming. How can you lose someone who wasn't even close to you when he ran? If anyone has lost that little bugger, it's Uthas. It's all his fault, anyway, for running off to the fight. 

Well, maybe not all his fault, but come on, really? Why does anything with orc blood always want to brawl and rumble as soon as they are a little bit annoyed about something? I shall have a sleep spell ready for the next time he tries that. 

As for Flip, if this had happened in the city, I'd say he was on your orders, now that Lhess let it slip that you have him sending reports as well. I hope not on us, though, because I would not like you to spy on us and would have to use some ritual to bind Flip to me so he couldn't talk about me. I hate gossip, as you very well know, and Flip is a sneaky little halfling, which is why I suppose you sent him along. 


Well, now Lhess has dragged us to solve the not-so-much mystery of a spooky place. Some old temple we just came out of. Nothing much of interest that we saw this evening, but thanks to Nev poking around where he shouldn't have, we woke some giant centipede thing which, of course, attacked me, and magic won't work well in the temple. Uthas came just in time to help me kill it. And as if that was not enough, there were also wolves attracted by Nev's shouting as he was hiding behind the door when we got the centipede. Luckily, Uthas can somewhat talk to, or rather howl to, wolves, so they left us alone. Nev was fleeing the scene before they even calmed down, though. What's with him and wildlife? He keeps forgetting he is not completely a city elf and should know better. 

I hope I have a good night's sleep at least. 

Your loving son Orlath




Honored Lady Theka!


I suppose I should thank you for sending Lhess to us, after all. She has changed so much since I last saw her. Granted, she is still the arrogant do-gooder paladin who knows everything better, but at least she now also listens and doesn't interrupt... much. 

But of course she drags us from one "help the natives" quest to the other already. Not that I usually mind helping people, but for some reason Flip ran away from us, as you no doubt have already heard. And no, we didn't lose him somewhere, he actively left! 

So here we are, just being chased out of the temple by a group of wolves. And that was after the prince went and stirred up a giant centipede that was, until he poked his nose in, peacefully resting. If not for Uthas, we might be hurt or even dead. I tried to hold it off with my meager sword skills – which have somewhat improved but still – while Orlath ran to hide somewhere. He screamed like the whole world was behind him, too. I don't mean to put him in a bad light, but really? 

Magic fizzles in the temple, except for Lhess divine stuff, of course. Which makes me think after dealing with that cursed tower alone, she can handle it herself come morning. I, for one, hope to have a good sleep, at least. 


Ever in Your service

Nevukh



14th of Peli


Bosslady, 


Went back to temple today, led by daughter of yours. She's good fighter, I like for one not having worry about being accidental hit by own allies. Well, and her being paladin and all, she was real help for masses of undead in backrooms of temple. There was zombies and ghouls and, in a room I thought was empty cuz dust on the ground was all not disturbed, some flying heads vampire like things she called varghouls or some such. I almost got bit by them I think, but Lhess got them done for. She had some problem with making undead turn for some reason, magic in temple they say is all weird, and only the divine works. Even with that she had trouble so she destroy them right there. She got all rightious angry (can't spell that) and them are dead now. Truly dead. But it scared the holy light out of me, and we had to go find Nev and the prince after for they ran. Since they was in cursed tower, Lhess says, they are super scared of undead. Must be part of curse, maybe, she will look in it. 

After that, daughter of yours was out of magic and son of yours was out of pants. We had to retreat for the day. So I just got back from hunting rabbit and the goblin who is still with us will cook. He is good at it, and we pay him a little. Humanoids out here are as civilized as back home, ain't that strange, Bosslady? We were always told outside the Realm, save the orcs all humanoids are still savage and dirty and violent. 

I miss Flip. Flip always knew what to do when I was worried. I am worried now, about rest of old temple. 

~U



The reason for Uthas' worries was sitting at a makeshift stone table right that moment, with a bandage around his head, playing a game of cards with a hobgoblin named Gurt. The smell of mushroom stew was in the air, and a remarkably good ale was on the table. The cave they were sitting in was clean for the most part, too, a fact that still surprised the halfling. 

Gurt had fished Flip out of a trench he had fallen in on the morning of his "escape." Flip still was not remembering anything, but the hobgoblin blamed it on the injury. In any case, Flip was feeling much better, and he happened to like his new companion a lot. For a hobgoblin, Gurt was weird – clean, a chef specializing in mushroom meals – he even cultivated his own mushrooms in the next cave – and a tender of sheep and cows for an ogre named Blogg. He didn't like the sheep too much, and he had to cook for the ogre, too, but he at least had a cave over his head, some protection and the droppings from the sheep to cultivate his mushrooms on. 

"So, Blogg says he still protects me, but that we haves to go ask for more tribute from the farmers, you see?" Gurt just explained his latest worries while he was about to win again. "I don't likes that. The village and us, we kind of lives in weird harmony. They pays us some tribute, most it is beer and food and sheep and moo moos– sometimes pigs, pig droppings better for mushrooms-  for fresh meat, and we help them defends against the stupid dragon. But nows, all uf a sudden, Blogg acts crazy, so I goes follow him to see what's going on, and there is this human wizard man and he's puts the charm on him, he has!" 

"Wait, dragon? There is a real dragon around?" Flip had heard lots of weird rumors in Freeport, and even if he did not remember them, he was pretty sure he would remember something like that. "And a human charmed your boss? Someone from the village?"

"Yeah, from the village, son of the late evil wizard Eras... something. I not so good with names. Want to pick up where dad failed and died, me guesses. And yeah, dragon. Big old one named Wavengashz or some the likes. As I said..." he shrugged. 

...you aren't good with names, I get it." Flip grinned. "One more game?"

"Sure." Gurt started shuffling while he kept explaining the problem he wanted Flip's help for. "So this wizard man is evil and he's asked Blogg for humans. I guess theys want to sacrifice them. So Blogg he goes and steals two of them and now the village is all upset."

"Blogg abducted humans?" Flip put down his ale and winced as he realized what was coming. "So you need my help freeing them?"

"Rescue thems, yes, and helps Blogg. Blogg all charmed, and if the wizard summons the demons..."

"Demons?" Now Flip almost spilled the ale. Ever since that bird demon thing, he had had his fill of those. 

"Wells, at least one he already has, wants to get at least one more. I hears him talks to himselves when I haves been sneaking up on him. And sometimes he talks with what I thinks is a lower demon, who helps him."

"I'm not exactly good with demons," Flip explained. 

"You are are thief, and maybe assassin, no?" Gurt pointed to the equipment the halfling had. "I sees your stuff. Good sword, many knives and arrows and some other things for killing."

"I prefer the term rogue," Flip evaded. "And I don't really remember anything, remember?"

Gurt blinked, then he understood the sentence. "Yes but skill you learns, you don't forgets. You forgets what makes you you..." he made a twirling motion with his hand at his head, " but you never never forgets skills. Gurt knows. Cuz I don't remembers who I was before, either." Then Gurt grinned sheepishly. "I tries to do all alone, so you know. But me, I am a cow-ward!" He hacked a loud, weird laugh. "Gets it? Cow-ward. I ward his cows."

Flip couldn't help but join in the laughter. "How come you lost your memory?" he then asked. 

"Was fight with waylayers from mountains. Bandits. They hates the village. I trieds to raise the alarms but gots caught by then. Then I gots bad hit on head. That's what Blogg says and he founds me and helpeds me." 

Flip stared at the hobgoblin for a moment. "Alright, I'll help you. But I need to know all about the cave system in this hill, everything you can remember. And whatever you can find out about this human wizard, too." He had a bad feeling about this, but he also felt he had a duty to do this. There were wolfs around, and he might as well have become their dinner if not for the hobgoblin. 

"Greats! Thanks you very much. We could go tonight to gets started. Blogg drinks in evenings, and then gets drunk and sleeps very well. He won't hear us, then. Hopefully." Gurt blinked at the table. "And you just lost again."

The halfling shook his head and went to get his gear, but the 'Hobgoblin shook his head. "First takes old clothes and wraps everythings in it. Your clothes, too. You wills be wearing old clothes to throw away."

Blinking, Flip looked back over is shoulder. "And why do we do that?"

"Because of the stink-spray," he explained. "Big furry thing with white and brown stripes, makes you all stinky?"

"A skunk?" Flip sighed. 

"Yes, skunk they calls it. Very big one!" He signed half halfling size, maybe more. 

"A dire skunk. My night just got a lot better," the rogue figured. Then he started taking his clothes off. The replacement he got was all tatters, fit to be thrown away after being sprayed, and they looked remarkably like the pink dress of a human child and the boots of a dwarf kid. Flip decided not to comment on that. After all, no one else would see him this way. "Let's get going, and tell me all you know."


----------



## Lwaxy (Aug 5, 2012)

Short update, but should be regular again now. 

----------------------------------------------------


Flip held his breath as he poured the vinegar over his naked self after ditching the skunked clothes. For a while, neither he nor his hobgoblin friend spoke. Then, when they finally had to breathe again – vinegar was in itself not the best smell to Flip – the halfling looked accusingly at Gurt. "You just had to poke it, hadn't you? It was sleeping nice and deep, not minding anyone or anything, and you just had...to...poke it!"

Shaking off the vinegar and pouring some stale water over himself, Gurt looked at him, slightly confused. "I neededs to know if it was alives," he said in his defense.

"Whatever for? It is not like it is your favorite pet or something. It would be as good to me dead, well, no, even better dead so it wouldn't have reacted to your poking!"

"But if it was dead, I'd haves to finds a new guard for that entrance,you see. It's part of my duties." Gurt nodded wildly at that. "And evil wizard guy or not but I needs to protect our home."

Grunting some sort of non-answer, Flip, now clear of stink, followed the hobgoblin out of the storage room past some old tomb and a few traps Gurt knew his way around and finally to the cave the ogre had made into his room. Even from far away, you could hear an awfully loud snoring. 

As Gurt carefully shoved the old wooden door open, Flip could see the ogre slumped over at the table, face in his food. An empty bottle was in his hand, and there were more on the ground. While he still had his cracked leather armor on, his immense club was leaning against the wall in the back of the room where a bed made of furs was. Flip sneaked up to the snoring Blogg and poked him with a little needle he had prepared. "Just a mild poison," he explained. "Preventing him from waking up before the morrow."

Gurt brightened visibly even in the dim light provided by some candles. "Good thinking! Do we then goes and finds the wizard right away?"

"Yeah." Flip frowned, thinking about how to best go about this wizard problem. For some reason, he knew he could not be charmed, but that was definitely not true for his new friend. "Where does he usually go around this time of night? I doubt he'd be in bed."

"No, he woulds be in his lab, or goes about all this dark stuffs in his ritual chambers. Come on, I knows where the traps are and can gets us past all save."

"I hope so. Do you think maybe the wizard has put new traps in you don't know about?"

"Nah." Gurt shook his head so quickly it made Flip dizzy. "He's too frail for a human his age to do much. Some sickness of sorts. And, Blogg woulds only gets confused by new traps, and the dwarf maybe's too."

"Dwarf?" Again Flip frowned, although the hobgoblin couldn't see that, walking in front. "What dwarf now?"

"Wizard charmed towns smith, he is," Gurt explained. "Mostly harmless. Does his works and not bothers anyone if we just leaves him alone."

"Are there any more people I need to know about?" Carefully, Flip climbed down some stairs after Gurt while the hobgoblin deactivated the trap on it. 

"Just the prisoners he needs for doings of dark ritual stuff. They ares not too bad, yet," the hobgoblin said. "If there is any mores, I do not knows."

Flip, who had to help the hobgoblin with deactivating several of the more complicated traps, was trying to form a plan to deal with the situation. They should have done that before they decided to embark on this errand, but maybe after what made him lose his memory, he didn't have all his faculties together just now. The halfling thought it even more foolish to turn back now though, especially as they could already smell the alchemy lab the wizard had, according to the hobgoblin, constantly been working in not too far ahead. 

"This charmed dwarf, where is he, usually?" Flip wanted to know. 
"In the caves with the prisoners, making more cages for thems." Gurt shook his head. "I already trieds to gets him out and to help, but he is convinced the wizard is his friend. Darn magics."

"Have you tried telling him his, err, friend wants something from him? Like coming with him?"

"No..." Gurt grinned at the halfling in admiration. "You are very clevers! That coulds work!"

"Are there any empty crates down here?" Flip jumped over a small pit, trying to keep up. 

"Oh, plenties. What woulds you wants it for?"

Flip decided he'd need to talk to Gurt about his language issues while his mind was spinning wild with the possibilities of the current situation. "I have a plan. Kind of. Depends on where the wizard is. Listen..."

Gurt listened, and a wide goblin grin spread over his face. 

A moment later, they reached the alchemist's lab. The cave it was in was rather big, stretching left and right, filled with tables laden with things one would need to go about alchemical work. There was also a wall set up as library, and on some tables were more books even. Most of the material looked to be fairly new. The stench usually coming with such activities was faintly in the air. Gurt pointed to another room going off the lab. Rhythmic clangs on metal could be heard. That was, so he had explained, where the captives were and the dwarf worked. 

The wizard was nowhere to be seen, but they could hear his more or less melodic chanting from another cave nearby. He would, so Gurt assured Flip, be busy trying out his spells and formulas until early morning. Gurt went towards where the dwarf could be heard working, but flip shook his head and pointed at the tables. "Let's see if we can find some notes first, to see what exactly the guy... what was his name again... is doing."

"Suto," Gurt said. "Crazy lookings guy, too, for  being that young. Why bother with notes? Need to get rids of him, anyway."  He was obviously burning for some action, whipping back and forth on his toes. 

"We better find out what exactly he's trying to summon, no? There are plenty of different demon types vulnerable to different things, just in case he succeeds." Flip started going through the books and notes on the nearest table. 

"Oh, alright. You are clever." Gurt grinned. "I can't reads well, so you tells me what I need to looks for?" He frowned. "And how do we fight a demon, vulnerable or not?"

Flip stopped flipping through the pages of a journal with current entries and thought about that for a second. He hadn't given it much thought, but he realized it was a bit naive to believe an opportunity would just present itself out of nowhere. "Look for any weird long names, it usually means a demon," he said, basing this on what he had heard somewhere. If he could just remember where... "As for how to fight one, we wil see in the unlikely event this Suto succeeds." Maybe it was not so unlikely, he thought, seeing all the research, but he dared not mention that. 

"A name like.. Flaburr... Flabbarr.." Gurt tried. He held up a tattered looking scroll. Flip scanned it and nodded. With the luck of the naive, Gurt had come upon a summoning scroll that seemed very unfinished. "Flabburkanadzar," Flip read. "Let's just call it Flab." He turned to a tome on demons to look the name up. 

"Flab," Gurt giggled. "Flab and Flip!" For some reason, the halfling found that a lot less amusing. 

"Here," he exclaimed after a while. "Demon of wishes and bad luck. For each wish it makes come true, someone else you need to specify will be struck with bad luck and worse. Guess the wizard does not only want something for himself but also revenge something or the other."

"Sounds not too bad," Gurt mused. "Get what you want and make your enemies suffer for it."

"Except demons tend to fulfill their end of the bargain with some twists and turns that would make you wish never to have wished, so don't even think about it." Flip placed everything but the unfinished scroll back – better not take a chance for it to be completed soon – and waved for Gurt to pay the dwarf a visit. 

The Dwarf, Master Durbin, was hammering away happily, humming to himself. In the cages along the long wall of the crude cave were several villagers – 2 human women, a male gnome, a half-orc child and what looked to be a mix of dwarf and halfling. They were in various states of shock and despair, as far as Flip could tell. 

"Master Durbin," Flip started. "We need your help. Our friend Suto needs us to move his lab stuff to another room for now." He smiled widely as he neared the charmed prisoner. "You are Suto's friend, are you not?"

"Why yes, yes I am." The dwarf started at them in confusion, then back to his work and shrugged. "But I need to finish those, Suto asked so nicely for them!" 

"Yes, I know, I know," Flip assured him. "But Suto needs his lab stuff moved now as he is expecting visitors who might accidentally damage the equipment. He said you would be the right man to help and the guard all the stuff while finishing the cages in another cave." Still smiling, Flip came closer and pointed to the prisoners. "We don't need to take them, they are no friends of Suto."

"No, no, they are not. And I can finish the work in the new place?" It was obviously very hard for the dwarf to shift his focus.

"Of course, Suto needs the cages, remember? He just needs the lab stuff moved first. We already brought crates." 

Gurt nodded and pointed to the boxes he had just brought out of storage. "We cans be quick and all do our other works for Suto again."

"Alright, then." Still hesitating, the dwarf dropped his utensils. "Let's hurry up then so I can finish." 

Flip released his held breath. He hadn't be sure that this would be working. Luckily, the wizard had not thought to make his orders more specific. Likely, he felt very secure down here, no wonder with all the traps they had gotten rid of. They worked in silence; the dwarf because talking meant slowing down, the halfling and the hobgoblin so no strange noise would alert their foe. 

Once the dwarf and the equipment was safely in a much smaller cave, Durbin immediately got back to work on the cages for 'his friend' while the others locked the door behind him without him even noticing it. "Now," Flip announced, "it is time for your part. Are you sure you are up to it?" 

Gurt blinked, obviously worried. "No, but we haves no choices. And I'm afraids well enough so the wizard will not thinks me trying to tricks him." 

Flip nodded, wondering if his plan was sound enough. "You remember what to say?"

"Yes, I does. Almost the truth, too, rights?" Gurt grinned and rushed on towards the cave the wizard was in, 

Flip followed almost as quickly. He readied his small arsenal of throwing weapons, coating several of them in a larger amount of the same poison he had used on the ogre. It might not be enough but it was all he had with him. 

Gurt already started calling out. "Master Suto, Master Suto, come quicks, we're attacked by the villagers and peoples in shining armors! There's peoples in the dungeons stealing your stuffs. And Blogg is all drunks and passed out again." Gurt managed to sound real panicked, maybe because he was. He banged at the door to the cave where Suto was doing whatever he was doing, and it just occurred to the halfling then that the wizard might have a good spell at the ready. But it was too late to worry about that now. Flip stayed right behind Gurt, holding his right arm with the left as if he was injured, trying to look dazed. The left hand concealed a poisoned dart. 



At the same time, back in the camp near the temple ruins, a goblin standing watch beyond a cloud covered sky noticed a strange light emanating from the remains of the buildings. The big ones had cleaned it out earlier, so the paladin had assured him, which made him more curious than worried at first. The islands they were living on sometimes had strange swamp lights and other phenomena which were usually not dangerous unless one was foolish enough to follow them. 

Krock, as his name was, wasn't foolish, just a bit lazy and not the bravest. Because of that, he didn't dare go nearer, and he hesitated to wake the others. Waking them could mean being left in the camp alone while they would go investigate. And the last think Krock wanted was to be alone around here. 

The light slowly intensified, turning from a dark green to light green and then to yellow. A low, almost inaudible rumble started. The goblin had never seen a swamp light do that, and he was contemplating sounding the alarm when the temple suddenly seemed to explode in light and sound, without any of the remaining walls really being damaged. Krock started to yell in panic, and the next moment the group's half-orc fell over him as he rushed, naked of all things, out of his tent. 

The 3 elves were almost as quick, but they had taken the time to throw on their robes and armor respectively. All of them, Uthas still on the ground next to Krock, stared at the sight. The ruins were now hanging colors from green to yellow again and again, and the walls seemed to be intact, complete with the tower and fortifications and all, and a moment later back to their real self, to appear overgrown with vegetation the next moment just to be gone completely in the blink of an eye. It happened again and again. And someone was yelling in the building. 

"Let's go!" Lhess ordered. She said that so matter-of-factly that the others, including a naked half-orc barely remembering to grab his axe, followed without thinking much about it. Uthas found himself wishing they hadn't left Thalla, the orc woman, back at the village to find traces of her kidnapped merchant – an orc – or half-orc – warrior charging into battle naked was a sight any orc female would enjoy. But then, he remembered, he had no idea if there would be a battle or not. In fact, the situation looked to be more magical than anything. 

The rotation through light and appearances intensified, and Uthas felt a strange sensation, like ants crawling over his skin – a sure sign that there was a lot of magic around, although he had no idea why he could detect some magic that way when most others could not. At the same time, the world seemed to slow down around him and sped up at the next moment, and the elves seemed to move in different speeds, too. At the entrance of the temple ruins, the half-orc could now make out what looked to be a very old human man, staggering out of the building in apparent confusion. The cries came from him. Uthas blinked, as for a moment the man had looked almost young again, and he was sure it has not been a trick of the weird light. 

Lhess and the others came to a stop well off the entrance. Nev made some movements with his hands and mumbled a spell, and Lhess held up her holy symbol – an eternal knot of wisdom – for protection. Uthas tried to push himself in front of the prince but he could not reach them, as for some reason the world around him either sped up or he slowed down. It was almost like he was stuck in honey. Once more, the human now out of the temple looked to be young, then there was a final flash of light and a bang like a million thunders, and then it was all quiet and dark around Uthas. The only lights he could still see where those dancing in front of his eyes. 

Lhess and Nev knelt next to the old man in tattered priest robes where he had fallen once the magic dissolved. He looked really ancient now. "Are... they...gone?" he croaked. "All the... undead?"

"Yes," Lhess assured him. "The gods helped me take care of that."

"Good." The unknown man closed his eyes. "You must... save the library. Very important. Take... key to transport it. Time... and space... it's the key." The hands of the man, aging rapidly now, went up to Nev's robes and grabbed him by the collar. "Time... is of the essence. Space... we need the space. You must be... the destined..."

Nev saw the hands losing their grip on him and blinked in confusion. He was about to ask for details but then he noticed the wide open eyes of the human. The unknown priest was dead. Lhess looked at the temple and back at the priest in irritation. "Where did he come from? We searched the whole place, there was nowhere for him to hide, and there certainly was no library!"

"But Lhess, this is magic. Arcane magic." Nev, slowly getting up, looked for Orlath. "I don't know what happened exactly, and you are right that we checked the whole place, wolves and all." For a moment, Nev appeared to be embarrassed by the memory of that episode. 

Orlath appeared beyond the temple entrance. He had gone in once the spectacle seemed to be over. "There was no library when we checked," he nodded. "Not in our time. Nor in our space. But I heard what he said." He pointed at the corpse. "And I believe we have made a very important discovery here. If what he was guarding was as sensitive as I think it was, we better hurry up finding and getting the library out of here and don't tell anyone else about it. At least not for a while. Except, you know, mom." 

"Alright." Knowing her brother was right, Lhess had no issue with him taking the lead. "But this magic, whatever it was, is gone now?" 

"Time magic, and space magic. I detected both. It is not completely gone yet, but it is harmless enough now." The prince pointed at the entrance. "Let's go." 

Uthas, who had gotten up again, blinked the remaining dizziness off. "Mind if I dress first?" he asked. 

Lhess looked back at him and grinned. "No, but be quick about it."

Not too much later, the party, leaving the goblin to watch the camp again, moved back into the temple in search of the hidden library they were supposed to save. For once, all 2 elves were in agreement as knowledge was the most important thing, or so it had been drilled into them. Uthas was more concerned with the safety of the two wizards. But nothing stirred in the temple again.


----------



## Lwaxy (Aug 28, 2012)

The reason we split the party up so much was that we needed to schedule around the player's exams which was about impossible unless they played a few single sessions. It was better than a break in the game to us. 

----------------------------------------------

The inside of the temple had changed indeed. Several times seemed to exist in the same space. They could see the image around them flickering. One moment, there was the temple ruins they knew, then there was nothing but a wild landscape, then again the ruins were in worse shape and the next second, the building was as good as new. A few times, they thought they could even glimpse people – builders, a cleaning acolyte, a priest. And from one dark corner, some sort of predator launched itself at them, just to disappear the next moment. Time was clearly in flux here, something none of them had ever experienced, worse, not heard much about, either. 

Whiel the 3 elves were edgy and jumped at several of the changes, especially the beast, Uthas was as calm as a morning flower. The barbarian had little concept of arcane magic to begin with, not to talk about the complicated implications of temporal magic. He shrugged it off and grinned. "It's like me mom and her patched clothes. There's one layer over the other, and sometime something gets torn off and you see the old stuff. Then you patch it again. Or like the hems, if you tear them you see parts not let out yet. See, time's just as everyday as everything else."

Nev didn't know what to say to that, Lhess bust out laughing and the prince seemed insulted. After that, it was a bit easier, although walking through areas of different times still made them feel unsafe. And the impressions changed. Where first they had been only overlays, they now became true surroundings, and eventually, when they stepped into them they felt as if they were really in the past or the future – except that they could still see the present time temple shining through and knew where to go. How justified their worry was they could see when, at one point, they turned the corner on the second floor right after Uthas, but he was gone. "Hey? Uthas?" Nev sounded close to panic. "If that's one of your scare the elves games, then it's the wrong time. Come back here!"

Lhess pushed open one of the old, partly open iron doors close to them. Asides from cobwebs, she found nothing in the small storage chamber likely once used for candles and the like. She rushed to the other door and tried again. 

Nev pointed into the corridor, which was changing images through times faster than before. "You think he's got lost in there?" 

By now, it was not possible to see the real temple ruins under the temporal impressions anymore. But what exactly real was, they weren't so sure anymore. If they went with Uthas' interpretation of the layers, then they all would be real somehow, and even the prince had to admit that he had no other explanation. Temporal magic was rudimentary, the best you could usually do was influencing the timeline a few seconds, maybe minutes, here and there. It was all new to them, and probably to most scholars. 

"I don't think that's possible... or is it?" the prince wondered. "It's only imprints of the past, I think..." 

Right then, a cold wind was blowing out of one of the assumed impressions, which was showing the ruins in the future, covered in snow. "I think it's somehow real," Nev deducted and jumped backwards. 

"Guys, I think I've found this library we were looking for." Lhess had stepped into the other room. "And I also think it is the reason for all this trouble."

The room the paladin was standing in was not too big; maybe the size of a large living room. Several shelves full of books and some other things were all over the walls and in two rows in the middle. A table and an old armchair were placed near an empty fireplace close to the door. The room flickered in some way, seemingly fighting to keep up one appearance. It didn't quite change like the rest of the temple, but it seemed to be only a matter of time before whatever prevented the room from falling to the same magic was running out. 

"Just how are we supposed to carry all that with us?" Lhess sighed, sounding frustrated. "Is any of it maybe not important enough to take?" 

"We wouldn't have the time to discern that." Nev looked at his cousins and blinked rapidly, a sign he was thinking quickly. "We need to find one expendable book."

"Why?" Lhess wondered, while Orlath was already browsing the shelves next to him for a fitting volume. 

"There is a mass reduce spell for such situations, which can also be done in a ritual. We will probably have just enough time. What it needs is one from the type of things to be reduced as a component in the ritual. Which, of course, makes it about useless for living things unless you are into sacrifices," Nev explained in his usual long winded way. "We have all the other things we need, as it isn't anything unusual – candle, a piece of a measuring rope, incense of shrinkwood, black chalk to draw the area of effect in scale..." While he was talking, he already cleared a rug off the floor and began to prepare. "We did it before, actually. Long story."

Lhess just stared. She had never before even heard of shrinkwood, and here her cousin presented it as standard spell component. "Okay. Do you need me to do anything?"

"Get a bit of material from the walls to mix in with the chalk," Nev said. "It reduces the spell difficulty."

While Lhess went to do just that, Orlath returned with a very old volume of "Basic Ingredients for Beginner Spells." It was almost falling apart and obviously not a part of the very well kept main collection. "That'll do fine," he grinned. 

Lhess stepped out of the way and watched. Her brother had an uncanny way to judge the measurements of any place right, and she didn't doubt the outline of the room he drew on the floor to place the candle in was in scale. Nev ignited the shrinkwood in a small earthen cup he had produced from somewhere. He took the piece of measuring rope and sat next to Orlath, who was making weird waving motions with his hands, as if he wanted to draw the room to him. Then they launched into a complex spell chant the paladin understood only half of, if that. She swore to herself to pick up her arcane studies again. Their mother was already annoying her about it, and maybe she was right. She had the talent, so she should make use of it. 

Arcane symbols emerged from the candle light and danced in a soft glowing yellow light around the heads of the two casters, then they expanded outwards and lit up the room.  The books seemed to be shining in a fiery aura for a moment, then they changed and started shrinking, leaving the other things and the shelves as they were. Unsupported by anything but magic, they hung there for a few moments before being drawn towards the outline of the room on the floor. There was no sign of the candle anymore. There they arranged neatly and fell down on what looked to be a plate of stable smoke the size of the outline. Orlath quickly launched into another spell, sprinkling a few drops of sour smelling liquid over it all. Lhess was pretty sure it was vinegar. Before she could ask, Nev grinned at her. "A conserving spell so they won't fall off the plate when we put them into our backpacks." The prince was already doing that while getting up. Nev followed him to the door. "We need to find Uthas and get out of here."

The room, relatively stable in time until now, flickered out of existence and for a moment, Lhess had the impression falling because the floor where she stood was gone. A picture of the future. The next, she was staring into the eye of a young elf girl in acolyte white, who shrieked in panic and dropped the books she was carrying. Then everything was back to normal.

Except that the two men were gone. 





The wizard Suto was supposedly still young. But the worn out, thin, pale, white haired and wrinkled man who opened the door to the ritual chamber with a suspicious look in his eyes and some sort of spell glowing around his hands looked anything but young. Flip could barely contain his surprise. Maybe working with dark magic did such to you, which was as well because in a way, it would make the wizard easier to deal with. 

"Who are you?" he snapped as he noticed the halfling. At the same moment, Gurt was stumbling into him as planned and nicked him with the poison. That, he didn't notice because, as hoped for, he was putting his attention on Flip.

"He's my bestest Friend," Gurt explained. "I'm a friend of his," Flip said at the same time. "And I am not exactly friends with the villagers either. Don't know what exactly is going on but the armored folks look an awful lot like paladins to me." He grinned in what he hoped was a dangerous manner. "Now Gurt here tells me you are a powerful mage and their new master so I guess you can teach them a lesson or two, but we have to hurry."

Suto mumbled a word, and the glow around his hands surrounded his body for a moment, then faded. Flip was sure he had seen this sometime before, a sort of magical armor. Good Gurt had already gotten the poison to him. "This way," the halfling pointed and went towards the long winded ascent to the side of the hill as agreed on with Gurt.

"Wait for me," Gurt wailed and followed. "Am scareds of thems but I do not wants to be alone." 

The wizard hard trouble following them. It could not be the poison yet; actually, the poison was more affecting the mind than anything, so Flip guessed it must be the man's fragile condition. Gasping for air, the man had to wave a spell or two to finish, and those spells he seemed to have trouble with already. When they finally emerged on a ledge on the side of the underground complex, staring down on a dark, shadowy forest, sweat was running down Suto's face and he had to lean against the exit wall for support for a moment. 

Jumping up and down, Gurt pointed into the mists and shadows. "There they sneak up on us, can you see them?" 

Of course, no one was there, but in the last few minutes, the human had kept looking  around and listening to nothing. He was likely hearing voices by now, and probably seeing things. This was the most tricky moment of their plan, not counting the initial encounter with Flip. If he would see through the trick, they would likely both be toast – or the next sacrifices. 

Wiping his eyes and getting ready for some spells, the wizard tried to discern anything in the shadows. "Can't see... what's wrong? Is there someone down there at all?" He elbowed Gurt. "Is this some sort of trick?"

"Of the light, maybe," Flip quickly added. "I can see quite well in the dark and they are moving." The halfling took his crossbow and aimed it at the dark, reading it for a shot. He wondered if he was overdoing it, but at this point, they had maneuvered themselves into a corner already. The next few seconds would show. At least, Flip thought, he couldn't be sad about any lost opportunities if he would end here – after all, he only remembered his name. 

Suto stepped forward, trying to eye both the halfling and the forest. He swayed, turning his head this way and that way, listening to sounds only he could hear. Then he raised his arms and, in a surprisingly loud and clear voice, cast a spell that lit up the area below them in a blueish light. It was immediately clear that no one was there, even to his slightly poisoned, exhausted mind. 

Flip didn't give the guy a chance to do anything else. The wizard was standing at the edge of the ledge, looking down with a frown. The halfling rushed forward and bumped with the fullest speed possible into the human, hoping that his lesser weight was still enough to topple the exhausted man down. But he would not have made it if Gurt had not reacted almost as quick, seeing what his new friend planned. Both of them were lucky not to fall down behind the yelling wizard, though. It was Gurt steadying Flip who prevented the worst. He two of them looked down to where the unmoving form of Suto could be seen among rubble and boulders. The blueish light went out. 

"We dids it, we dids it," Gurt yelled happily, "Wes got rids of that evil guy."

"It's not over yet." Slightly confused by the quick events, the halfling pointed back to where they had come from. "There are prisoners to free, and we should check out that ritual room of his." 

The prisoners, while shaken and distrustful at first, proved to be little problem. With the help of the no longer charmed dwarf, they set about getting them out in little time. It turned out that 2 of the kidnapped villagers had already been sacrificed though. Which made Flip very reluctant to bother with the ritual room. "What if he has already summoned something up?" He looked at the dwarf who was herding the former captives out. "Do you have any other magician type in your village, by chance?"

The dwarf shook his head. "Sadly, the only other wizard is on vacation in Freeport for a while. We do have a hedge witch, but if it comes to demons, as I suppose you think, she would be little help. She's deadly afraid of them." 

"Who in their right mind isn't?" Flip mumbled. He stared at the door to the ritual room while the others, including Gurt so he noticed, went uplevel. He tried to remember what he had read before. This demon – Flab – was a demon of wishes and bad luck. Maybe he could utilize that. In any case, something had to be done and it looked like he had been volunteered to do it. 

With a sigh, Flip opened the door. 




Uthas shivered in the sudden cold and stared at the frozen shore and the upset sea. Icy winds were blowing from the land outwards and small snowflakes were dancing all around him. A few seconds ago, in his view, it had been summer. 

He was still standing on the 2nd  floor of the temple ruins, but where there had been a corridor a moment before, the floor ended a meter or so off his feet, the former floor and walls now lying down at ground level as a heap of rubble. Even around and behind him, there were hardly any walls, and the ceiling was gone. Some meters behind him, the corridor still had ceilings, and remains of the 3rd floor could be made out in a morning mist clinging to the ruins despite the wind. 

The future, he realized with wonder. Expecting to see the present blink back into place, he didn't move for a while, just blinking at the scene. When nothing happened, he began to realize something had gone wrong and scratched his meager hair. 

A long time ago, his mother had told him to wait if he was lost, so to give the search teams a chance to find him. But that had been when he had been very small and had gotten lost frequently in the maze of streets and tunnels that was Armanth City. On the other hand, this had to do with magic, and both Nev and Orlath had drilled it into him not to mess with it and wait for them if in doubt. 

But if he was in the future, they were not here, and maybe in this time, they wouldn't even exist anymore because Uthas has not been there to protect them.A worrisome thought. He had to find a way back, maybe this weird time jumping still happened in other areas of the ruins. Determined to get out of the cold wind at least, Uthas walked into mostly intact corridor, checking for signs of any time magic he could probably use to get back. 

But while he found stairs to below, also mostly intact, and a bunch of giant rats he had to chase away, he found nothing remotely looking like magic. The place was cold and abandoned, and so was he. He was also very tired as he had had no sleep, so despite the time in this... time... he decided to make camp with the little things he had in his belt pouch and warm up at a fire. 

When he woke up, the sun indicated it was early afternoon. Despite 3 fires he had build around him, the half-orc felt cold and uncomfortable. Not knowing what else to do, he decided to check if the village they had come from was still around and if so, if a half-orc with a mostly friendly disposition would be able to find a room and some food there. Luckily, his coins had been in his belt pouch. He assumed that gold was gold and silver was silver, so he would be able to make a decent living for a while. And hopefully find a way back. 

While the old well where they had found the goblin was gone, the path to the village was now a small road and he saw several people in winter clothes moving in either direction. No one took specific notice of him, and he saw a few hobgoblins, orcs and other humanoids among them, so he was confident enough he would not be seen as an enemy just for his heritage. 

As he crested the little hill that shielded the village from the wilder parts of the area, his mouth fell open. The settlement was still there, but it was no village anymore. He saw a good sized town, with several roads leading into it. It even had a proper harbor now. Uthas had no idea how fast settlements usually grew, but several of the houses, even those not around the center, looked to be several decades old at least.

He thought about it for a moment, then he decided it didn't matter. It was probably easier to find work this way if he needed to. Or someone with the knowledge to help him back to his own time. A town like this was bound to have several mages, and if not here, he could still move on to Freeport. 

As he walked into town, he noticed a human girl and a hobgoblin warrior looking at him, then talking excitedly to each other. For a brief moment, he wondered what that was about, but the sight of a tavern blew all thoughts of anything else but food and drink out of his mind. "The Lonely Goose" was a smaller place, but frequented by a lot of people on this small road, so Uthas went right in behind one of the other travelers. He felt at home at once. A warm cosy common room with two roaring fires, the scent of ale and wine and roasted meat and spices... He dropped down next to one of the fires to warm up and cheerfully waved the orcish barmaid. "Here's a hungry traveler," he announced as she came close. "A spiced hot wine and some roasted pig with tubers and potatoes would be great."

"New around here?" she asked in a full voice and winked at him. "Your accent sounds like nothing I've heard." She rolled her words in a way he could not remember the villagers talk back in his time. But6, he supposed, language changed like everything else. 

"Very new," he chuckled. "And it seems I'm under-dressed for the weather." He noticed too late that this was a silly comment that could get him too much attention, but she just nodded in understanding. 

"You teleported in with one of the recruiting wizards, right? They keep forgetting to tell the southerners that they need to bring warmer clothes. You didn't bring any equipment?" She looked for a backpack. 

"Ran into some trouble making camp up on the road," he improivised. "They couldn't get me, but they got most of my stuff. Not that it was all that much. Spare clothes – too cold for the climate as well, ya see – some rations and a rope. Nothing irreplacable."

"The bandits are getting more and more annoying," the woman frowned. "Anyway, there is a storage shed on Harbor Road where you can get warm clothes for little money, as we have had the problem lots of times now. If you want something more fancy and can afford it, there are several good tailors in town, too."

"Thanks," he nodded. "Will go with the storage, not too much coin on my name right now." He decided to play careful, too much wealth could draw too much attention. 

"Yeah, most recruits have little coin," she grinned. "But you can pay for the food, right?"

"Darling," he grinned. "I can always pay for food and drink. I save elsewhere." With a chuckle, the woman left to get his order, and Uthas had a few things to think about. So he was considered a recruit from the south now. Recruiting wizards teleporting people in? Teleports had been a difficult thing, especially around Freeport. He would need to find out what was happening – once he had his stomach full.


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 6, 2012)

New PCs - Elga, halfling hunter of evil things. Or so she claims. 
Thalla the orc is likely going to be a permanent PC, too, after the gal playing her seems to have enough time to stick around and show up more or less regularly. 

----------------------------------------------------------

The ritual room of the now dead wizard looked about as confusing as any others Flip had seen so far. Arcane symbols on the walls, floor and ceiling, strange items in holders or on tables and the scent of smoke and incense making him retch. It was not lit very well, just two dark blue everburning torches to the left and right of the entrance – presumably to be able to find it in all the smoke and dark – and a few candles around a pentagram in a standard magic circle. The circle was empty, and the halfling was definitely thankful for that. Getting dizzy from the incense, he was starting to look to light something with one of the candles and a way to get rid of the smoke. He knew that some of the materials used as incense could produce effects he didn't want to deal with, so he pressed a rag from his pocket to his face and hurried about it. 

He found the switch to open a latch in the ceiling quickly, and slowly the smoke began to drift out. Grabbing one of the candles, Flip ignited one of his own, smaller torches, as he would not need the light that long. Just to see if there was anything of use he could grab – besides the everburing torches, dim as their light was – to make a little profit out of this crazy adventure. Or maybe there was something in here to stir his mind to remember who he was. By now, he remembered his name and a few unpleasant events seemingly coming from his early childhood, but anything else was behind a mental brick wall. From the way he could not even make himself to concentrate on his past he began to suspect someone had done something to him, like a spell maybe, to prevent him from remembering. Then again, maybe it was better if he would not remember. 

Anything that looked like a potion and all the incense and scrolls he could find he bagged without hesitation. He could have them checked out later, in this big city Gurt had told him was nearby. Freeport he didn't remember at all, not even by name, so maybe he had not been there before, but he did have a feeling that he would do better in a city than in the wilderness or even the small settlements around here. 

When he was done scavenging, he heard a polite cough behind him. Quickly turning around, all his senses alert as much as the still present smoke allowed, he stared into the eyes of a halfling woman not much older than himself. She had red, bushy hair and hazel brown eyes, and a slightly olive skin tone, as if her ancestors had been a mix of several halfling populations. Dressed in a green shirt and matching green pants with heavy traveling boots, she carried a backpack, a utility belt, a sling, a hunting knife and a short sword, and as he took another look he saw a crossbow sticking out of the backpack. 

"Well, hello there," she smiled at him. "You look like you could tell me where I am, who has summoned the demon I just killed and why I was dragged along."

"Err... and who are you?" Flip asked, trying to get his senses together. 

"Oh, pardon my rudeness, but the situation is a strange one, you have to admit. I'm Elga, hunter of demons and devils and other things that make the world unsafe. I was in the process of killing a wish demon when the thing was summoned, and as my knife was sticking out of him with me holding it, I was dragged along with the dying monster. I was in Derin, land of beauty, but this sure isn't Derin anymore."

"How can you tell?" Flip burst out, then he remembered his manners and blushed, holding out his hand. "I'm Flip. Sorry that I can't tell you anything about me, really, I recently lost my memory in some sort of accident or attack. My friend and me, with a little help of some locals, got rid of the dark wizard who did this. I'm afraid he's dead and couldn't send you back, but I don't think he would have anyway, you killing his demon and all. Oh, and you are on an island with a city named Freeport. I do not remember it either but I was told it is pretty well famous, so you have probably heard of it."

Slapping his offered hand in the standard halfling salute, the woman's smile turned into a surprised frown. "Freeport? Harbor of pirates and meeting point of lawless and righteous alike? For all that's holy, that's carried me way north and east. I've never been that far from home, ever." A bit of worry was in her voice, which was not a surprise considering the circumstances. "At least I do have most of my gear. I'm sorry about my tent and cooking utensils, though, and I fear my rations are gone, too."

"Nothing irreplacable, then," Flip grinned. The smoke was almost gone now, and he noticed that the draft must have blown out the candles. Moving to the everburning torches to take them, he asked if Elga had money to replenish her supplies. He himself had, as he had found out soon after he was woken up by Gurt, only a bit of silver and a few coppers and had thus hoped the wizard would have some coin he could claim, but at least he should be able to sell what he had found here.

"I got money, alright," Elga nodded. "Getting rid of dangerous things is a well paying business. You probably remember that much at least, as you look like the adventurer type to me, too. I don't usually go treasure hunting, I free the world from evil which is, in my opinion, less risky than delving into ruins and dungeons no one knows much of."

"Haha, could be, but don't you have to go there every now and then, too?"

"Yeah but only after someone else has already found something they couldn't deal with. Means traps and such have usually been dealt with and all that remains is to kill or send back what they called me in for."

"You make that sound easy." Flip motioned for her to leave the room first and bowed a little. 

She threw him a smile again and left the ritual room. "It gets easier with time," she explained. "With experience."

Flip realized he was staring after her and hurried to follow. His thoughts went in circles and there were bees in his stomach. He might not remember much but his name about his former life, but he remembered the feeling. He was in love. 



Krock the goblin was still waiting an the campsite when Lhess returned. Having seen the weird storm going over the building, he had already broken camp and packed everything, in case they would have to flee. Goblins, he explained, couldn't afford to leave resources behind. When he heard that the others were gone to whenever, his face fell. "Goblins sometimes goes in," he said. "To collect mushrooms and sharpherbs. One group not came back. Needs to tell them not longer to do that."

Lhess nodded. "I think the danger is all past now, but I don't know enough about the arcane to be sure. Let's find a way to get all the stuff back to the village, then you can warn your people while I warn the villagers."

As Lhess reentered the village, she could see cleanup was complete. Her orcish friend was waiting at their inn and jumped her with the news that at least 2 more merchants had been waylaid and kidnapped, and none of the survivors of the attacks had been able to identify the men except that they thought they were all orcish. Then she noticed Lhess was alone and inquired about the others, mostly, so Lhess noticed, about Uthas. 

Quickly gathering to listen to the story, the locals were all in awe about a time rift, as Lhess called it – never mentioning the library the other elves had with them – and asked a lot of questions the paladin couldn't answer. 

Thalla frowned when the paladin was done telling the story, staring into her tankard. "So, I take it you will go back to Freeport now, to find someone who can help you find your relatives?"

Lhess blinked quickly, a sign of her being nervous. "Not yet. I'm Lhess of the Moonwind, and I made you a promise. We will find your missing employer first and end the attacks on the road." And she would also have to find Flip. 

The orc visibly relaxed. "Thank you. In return, I'll help you find someone to bring them back – unless maybe they need no help and can do it alone?"

"That's vaguely possible," Lhess agreed. "But we are talking about time here. If they would be able to somehow make their way back, doesn't this mean they would already be here, returning to where they came from?"

"Ah..." Thalla scratched her brows. "Maybe not. Maybe they had to go to Freeport, too, to get help, and are now waiting for you."

"Oh, right." Lhess knew that if that was the case, she would get a missive from their mom very quickly. As it was, she had no idea how to explain this to their mother. The moment she met them, they had gotten lost. While it wasn't her fault, it left a bad impression. 



"I have no idea how to explain this to mom." The prince ran a hand through his hair, trying not to panic. "She might even think we just went to run away from Lhess. The moment she arrives, we get into real trouble." 

"We've been in real trouble before, but, yeah. This is really a mess." Nev's hand went to the sword on his side as he took in the surroundings. They were, no doubt, still in the same spot, but it must be a time long before the islands were settles. It was hot and humid, and the vegetation was so dense, they had had trouble to get out of the jungle just to get to the nearby shore. Which was not, as before – or later – over a broken off dune, but on a soft down slope. Animal sounds were coming from everywhere, including some that definitely belonged to predators. It was early afternoon, from what it looked like, and they both worried the real dangerous predators might come out after dark. 

"So," Nev said as they went through the few things they had brought. Only he had bothered to grab his backpack at the camp, and some of it, mostly the rations, had been emptied out to make space for the library. "Looks like we are in the far future or in the far past."

"I wonder if the others still are where they should be, or at least close to our time," Orlath said. "If we are all scattered through the ages, it might be even more of a problem."

"More than being stranded in a time where there is no civilization, with little equipment and predators around? You don't say!" He sighed and put the backpack down. "Rope, canvas and some fishing equipment I forgot to empty out is the best stuff there. Not much to go by."

"If we find a quiet pool somewhere, fishing should be sufficient for a while." He paused and stared off into the distance, with his serious thinking face on. "Come to think of it, I doubt any of our group is in a time where they are alive."

"Why do you say that?" Nev pointed to a group of boulders a bit above the waterline and started walking. "This looks like a good place for shelter."

Following him, Orlath began a lecture on time theory. "You know how it seems easy to go back and forth in time just a few seconds or minutes with the right spell, but the further you want to go, the harder it gets, as if trying to connect the same pole of two magnets? It's because the universe resists your essence, being at two places at the same time. If it is just minutes, whatever law governs this will not notice there is two of you as your body hasn't changed much in that time. The more age difference, the harder it is to enter a time in which you are also alive on the natural time line."

"Oh yeah, I remember that somewhat from university," Nev nodded, checking out the view from their new campsite. "But the maths involved scared me off the topic."

"It's as easy as traveling a few minutes to go to times where you were not yet, or aren't anymore, alive," the prince continued, waving his arms around as if that would help explain the lecture. "It just needs more advanced and difficult spells to determine when and where to go, but that's not related to the mechanics. Anyhow, with this wild time magic we saw, I don't think any of us caught in it could have been brought to a time where we existed normally. And for the two of us to travel together, it probably propelled us twice as long as it would have otherwise."

His cousin thought about this while fixing the canvas between the boulders, using the hooks he had also found. "So we are, when? Stone age? Close to the end of the world?"

Orlath shrugged. "How the 9 hells would I know? Too bad we can't just take out the library and try to research it."

"So, you think this is a permanent effect, then, not something that eventually dispels and drags us back to our own time?"

"Ah, could be both. See, even if it dispels in our own time after only a minute or 5, here it might mean centuries. It is very very difficult to time such things right, and even the time mages of the Realm could not make it more precise than a few days at best, usually weeks." 

"Yeah, well, isn't that just great." Kicking the backpack, just a little so the library would not be harmed, Nev folded his arms and looked out at the sea. "Weeks? I don't want to be stuck here in the middle of nowhere for more than a few days. Maybe we are lucky and there are settlements here we just have not found yet."

"Maybe," his cousin said, but it didn't sound convincing. "But in any case, we need to build a real shelter out of this, find enough food sources,maybe even make some bows, and look for fresh water."

"Making bows with what? We didn't bring any arrowheads. And don't get me started on trying to make stone ones, none of us is good at that."

"I was more thinking along the lines of wooden ones. Magically improved, maybe." Orlath checked his spell components and sighed. "And we'll have to do a lot of rituals if we're here for longer, get alternate components or learn to do more spells without components at all."

"We'll see." Nev put his hands on his hips and looked at his work. "This will hold, now we should find some rocks to fortify the shelter, maybe some wood, too, and get wood for a fire. Then it's looking for water, as you said, and a place to fish at." As long as they kept busy, they would not think about their problem too much. 




The only one not stressed out too much by the situation was Uthas. For him, 4 weeks and 2 days had passed, and he had settled in well after getting better equipment and working on a farm for payment. He had worked on farms before, and he liked the easy enough work well enough. And it gave him time to find out more about the world he was in now. 

Most of the recruits, who were kept here for a few month to prepare them, were barbarians of different origin. This was due to an upcoming battle between this country, called Principality of Grenkh, and a dwarf army trying to prevent anyone from coming close to some ancient city. For this battle, it was essential to find uneducated people. No one had been able yet to tell him why this was so, but the half-orc had decided that it was probably not a good idea to let them know he could read and write more than his name and count to more than 10. 

He had been told that it would probably take half a year this time for the next batch of recruits to be picked up. This was partly because the battle commanders testing the recruits on a field outside the settlement had dwindled in number after an attack of some sorts, but the main problem was that the elven fleet had been waylaid by dwarven destroyers and now needed their remaining ships for other things than picking up new soldiers. Thus, everyone would go out the way they came in – by teleport and one unstable gateway only working for a few hours a day. Lack of energy, he had been told, although no one could explain what that meant exactly, either. As it was, there were not too many wizards able to teleport long distances with several people and arrive exactly as planned. 

That was all well and good for Uthas, because he was doing what he had been told a million times by Nev and Orlath in case they got separated and he had to consider himself lost. Wait close to where he found himself. Good advice, too, because it had saved his neck a few times in the past. 

Getting more and more recruits meant tents were springing up, cold weather or not. Uthas, who had still managed to secure a room in one of the few lodging places, knew this influx of people also meant that, after he was done with the farm work, which would be soon, he might have trouble finding other work if he was to stay close. Some mercenaries had temporarily left the town, escorting merchants or organizing hunting parties, but if the elves showed up, he needed to be here. If he wouldn't work, people would wonder where he had the money from. There was some tension in town already about supposed thievery and the lack of privacy the locals now faced. 

Something he found a little troubling was that the tall hobgoblin he had noticed when he had first arrived was still interested in him. Uthas saw him around the farm, in town when shopping, around the hut he was sharing with a bunch of other recruits. He knew his name – Ratakar – but nothing else. He hadn't seen the woman again, the one the hobgoblin had been with when he saw him first. Not wanting to cause trouble, Uthas had left his stalker alone, usually pretending not to notice the guy. With some luck, he would be out of here soon. Time travel, he knew – and that was about all he knew – was a tricky business, and his elvish friends didn't have the experience with it. It would be somewhat funny if they would be old when they found him while for him not even a year had passed. Or maybe not, as it might mean he'd not return to from when he had left. 

The morning of the second day of his 5th week in town, he went ice fishing with the younger son of the farmer, a young hobbit – that's what the halflings were called in this time, as supposedly 'halfling' was an insult now – by the name of Alviel. An elven name, he had been told, because an elf rescued his mother when she was pregnant with him. They went to a forest pond they had been to before to catch a sort of winter carp which was, strangely enough, sleeping during the hot season. They were priced not only as food source, but the scales and the fish bones were sought out by mages and priests alike. Some also made magic gloves out of the skin, and the town witches paid good coin for the innards and eyes. 

As usual, Alviel asked questions about barbarian tribes and clans, the philosophy of concentrating on what you really are instead of filling your head with a lot of non-essential information – a world view Uthas had long since ditched – and about the world, especially the plants and animals, of other places. Uthas wasn't sure if all of the things he told the boy about were still existing, but the kid enjoyed the stories and shared some of his own. Alviel wanted to be a druid, a path his parents supported as the older son wanted the farm anyway. 

"Say, so you have hobbit blood in you?" Alviel suddenly asked. "I noticed your ears."

Looking into the mirror clean ice at his reflection, Uthas grinned. He had asked the same question before. Unlike humans, who seemed to be able to breed with about anything that could talk, orcs were more restricted. Asides of humans, halflings and dwarves were known to produce offspring with orcs relatively regularly. Offspring with other races were exceedingly rare. Something to do with inheritance Orlath had tried to explain to him once. 

"I have no idea," he admitted. "My mother was a full orc, and she never said who my dad was. She was working in a whore house, you see, a job that paid well enough to get me and my siblings through life. My dad could have been anyone. But I'm rather tall."

"Maybe your father was a half-hobbit," the boy grinned. "That would make you a half-orc-quarter-hobbit-quarter-something else." 

"Hey, don't you quarter me," Uthas stiffled a laugh not to alert the fish despite them sitting on a rock well above the water line. "I was once told that offspring between mixed breeds is rare."

"Yeah but not that rare if one is a full blood. We learned that at school."

"Interesting, but do me a favor and don't try to make me understand it." Uthas grinned back at him. "All I know is that I don't know, and my mom probably didn't know either and just doesn't want to admit it." He shrugged. "It makes no difference, as my orcish side is strong enough to keep up with my clan, and I can fight as well as any fighter trained my people who knew what they were doing."

"Have you been in battle before?" The boy looked at him sideways, not wanting to touch a bad subject. 

"Not in a full out war, but battles, sure. Skirmishes, ambushes, sieges... lots of fighting. Don't always win, of course. But it feels good to smash in the skulls of evil people. Which, in my eyes, includes anything attacking me and my family."

"Yeah... if I get strong as a druid, I will protect my family, too, if needed, but most of all, the land around me."

"Druids," Uthas admitted, "confuse me. I get what they are doing, protecting the land and the plants and the animals, but sometimes they don't, really. I have seen some evil deeds gone unchecked by druids."

"Evil is in the eye of the beholder, as everything else, my mentor says," the boy explained. "And druids are supposed to be neutral. Nature knows no evil. And without the dark, there would be no light."

While it sounded like something Alviel had learned by heart and not thought about it much yet, Uthas nodded. He knew the basics, but he couldn't quite agree with them. No need to argue about it, though. "Hey, I think I saw the fish coming," he changed the subject, staring at the hole in the ice.

The clicking sounds the fish made when their hard fins touched the ice was faint, and Uthas realized it was not the sound he had heard first. He lifted his head and concentrated. There it was again, the faint sound of several feet on ice and snow, still a distance away. His experience told him that it was probably a group of 4 or 5 people in heavy boots. 

Alviel heard it now, too, and he shook his head as the half-orc whispered the question if there were usually groups training out here. For some reason they both could not explain, they had a bad feeling about this and climbed off the rock with their fishing rods, pressing themselves close to the rock sides under a ledge just over the pond. With a weary look, Uthas eyed the ice, knowing that the hole might give them away if the strangers decided to have a look. 

The steps grew louder, and they heard what was definitely a curse in a language Uthas recognized as dwarf. He understood only fragments of it – they were looking to capture an elf. By the voices, Uthas counted 4 people. After a while searching, luckily ignoring the ice of the pond, the footsteps vanished into the other direction. The two of them waited a few more minutes before emerging from their hiding place. 

"That felt... evil," the boy said. 

Uthas nodded. "They were looking for a young male elf, from the bit dwarf I understand. And for some reason, they had been certain they'd find him here."

Frowning, the boy waved for Uthas to leave, as he didn't feel sure about them not coming back. "That is strange. Very few elves in town, seeing as most followed the call to war. And even fewer of them male. Or young." Then he froze for a moment. "Or they were looking for me!"

"Why do you say that?" Uthas wondered. "You have little in common with the elves, save the ears."

"No but I have an elven name," the kid explained. "If they had been told to look for a boy called Alviel, they would assume it was an elf, if they had not been told I was a hobbit."

Uthas growled. A bunch of grown men after a young man almost still a child? Just the bunch he'd like to beat up. "If you are right, what do you think they could possibly want with you?"

"I have no idea, but if I am right then my family might be in problem. But my dad will know what to do!" He started walking faster, and Uthas followed him. He had a feeling where this would be going, and he didn't like it.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 27, 2013)

Back to updating. thanks to cancer surgery and other annoyances, we had a  long break. There might be some time between updates still, but i doubt  anyone is still following this  But maybe we get a few new readers. Ut will be finished eventually. 

-------------------------------------------------------


The  rain was coming down in torrents, drenching the bedraggled group of  survivors they had rescued out of the tomb of the supposed pirate  captain in the volcano foothills. All of them looked exhausted to the  point of passing out, despite the whole exercise having been, as the  paladin had put it “a standard rescue-and-kill-the-undead expedition. 

For  several days they had been following the bandits around, found their  old abandoned lair in the ruins of a hamlet and finally caught up to  them at a tomb where, for some reason, the orcish leader of the gang had  been able to control the undead inside - which seemed to have been  recently created - with a triangular shaped pendant made of platinum, as  far as they could say, with many jewels in it. Lhess had never seen the  like of it, and when the bandit leader finally succumbed to her sword,  she secured it to study it later. 

The orc leading the gang had  turned out to be the disgruntled son of a noble from Freeport. Lhess  didn’t kill him, as opposed to the other riff raff, because he was the  only one not detecting as evil, despite his control of the undead. She  wasn’t sure if the young man would spend even one day in jail – it was  Freeport, after all, and she had already heard a lot about how justice  worked there depending on if you had money or not. But she had taken  care he would not be able to harm anyone anytime soon – thanks to the  short sword she hardly ever used and normally just carried in her bag of  holding. Her sword of righteousness. All she had to do was touch him  with it and speak the command word. The next time the orc would think  about doing something that could be remotely considered evil, even if it  was just stealing some extra money from his father, he would be facing  pains all over his body relevant to the crime he planned to commit. It  would last for a lifetime – or until the sword touched him again. The  latter was unlikely to happen. 

They were back on their way to  Freeport, but at the current speed, in an open ox cart and with some  donkeys as pack animals taken from the robbers, they would take quite a  few days. The only horses in the group, owned by Lhess and her orc  friend, were getting impatient at the slow speed and the weather. There  was no doubt some of them, if not all, would get sick if they would not  find shelter soon. 

She was just about to suggest making shelter  with the little they had when a small figure appeared out of seemingly  nowhere in the middle of the road. The slight swoosh from pushed away  air indicated a teleport. Before the paladin could tell anyone to stop  the cart, the ox stopped on his own, seemingly happy with not having to  move again. The figure came closer, and they could now recognize it as  an old, female halfling in the robes and clothes of an Oracle of the God  of Knowledge. 

With a heavy sigh, the paladin jumped off the  horse and went to greet the old crone. The orc mercenary’s eyebrows went  up in understanding. To anyone who had some experience adventuring or  just cruising the lands, it was clear what this meant. There had been a  vision of sorts, and they, at least the paladin and her friend,  considering the state of the others, had been in it. With any luck, it  also pertained to their missing friends and would save them some time.  If not... well, time was not of the essence, except maybe to find this  Flip guy. It also meant, Thalla was sure, that there was some quest or  the other in it for them to really gain the help of the oracle. Even if  it would only be mentioned in passing, it would be expected of them to  return a favor. It was all the same to Thalla, but obviously not to  Lhess. 

The paladin and the oracle talked for a moment, then the  oracle started humming, her voice going up and down the scale, while she  was jumping around their trek. Lhess returned to her horse and got on,  waving for the others to stay put. “She knows some sort of teleport  ritual that will get us to shelter.” A look thrown at the orc confirmed  what Thalla already suspected. There was more info for them about their  friends. 

Before anyone could comment or ask questions, the world  seemed to flicker out and then on again, unlike any teleport the two of  them had ever seen. The animals were strangely calm during the process  while the merchants and their prisoner shouted in surprise and badly  disguised fear. 

The place they had come out at was not scary at  all, though. High trees covered a central place of what in turn looked  to be the center of a small village. No rain came through the canopy,  and the houses around the place – halfling holes, a wooden town hall  with roof high windows, gnome huts and, at the side of the trees, elven  homes – were all dry, too. 

“Welcome to Sirlon’s Hamlet,” the old  crone said, surprisingly in the voice of a much younger woman. “You’ll  all be given rooms, food, and a chance to relax in warm water. I’ll talk  with you two...” she pointed at Lhess and Thalla, “...at a convenient  time tomorrow. Your animals will be well cared for, too.” With that, the  little oracle vanished into one of the halfling burrows and left it to  the suddenly appearing hamlet inhabitants to take care of business. 

Lhess  and Thalla found themselves in a large room together, with several  foods already waiting. The room had a door to a hall with several hot  pools inside, and both of them made use of those extensively. Lhess  almost forgot she was in need to find her friends, and Thalla totally  forgot she was worried about Uthas. The whole place had the feel of a  holiday resort, and the few locals at the pool at that time confirmed  this. “But our main attraction is gone. Some 11 years back or so, and  since then, we only get rich people from Freeport every now and then.  Which is still fine,” an older gnome explained. “But nothing like  Sirlon’s Spooky Mansion.” 

Sirlon, founder of the Hamlet, was an  old wizard who had died about the same time his “spooky house” stopped  functioning, they were told. Knowing about the commoner’s desire for  adventure, he had build a mansion next to his small wizard tower and  filled it with mismatched illusions of whatever people thought scary.  Visitors could just enjoy the show or pretend to be adventurers fighting  the monsters and other hostiles. But keeping up illusions as elaborate  as these was hard, and no one else was able to fully maintain them after  Sirlon’s death. So eventually, there were no more paying visitors, and  their hot springs and nice landscape was all the hamlet had going for  itself now. 

Lhess had the feeling there was more to the story,  but none of the locals seemed to want to talk about it. Not feeling it  was her place to dig for probably irrelevant information, the paladin  decided to forget about it and just enjoy the water. Later that night,  when she fell into a soft, cosy bed, she wondered for a moment where  Flip was now, and why he had not bothered to find her yet. 




The  halfling in question was, at this late hour, climbing off his donkey in  the harbor area of Freeport, rubbing his behind as soon as he touched  the ground. “My ass isn’t made to ride asses,” he grumbled. 

From over the back of her own mount, Elga looked at him in confusion. “What?” 

“Oh...  donkeys are also called asses around here. I do not know why, maybe  because they are asses to handle at times,” Flip explained with a grin.  “Weird how I remember all that but don’t have any idea who I am, still.”

“I see. And, well, if what we were told was right, this Zordak wizard guy should be able to help us.”

Flip  stared at the door to the self-styled “palace of entertainment” they  had come to find. It was in bad need of new color. The current red  painting was beginning to chip off and reveal an equally bad looking  coat of yellow color under it. The stairs leading up to the door were  squeaking under Elga’s light weight, and all the windows he could see  didn’t appear as if they were still clean enough to see through. He  could imagine what type of entertainment one would find in a place like  this one. What a wizard renowned as a scholar regarding the mind and  soul would want in such a place was a riddle to him, but he had a  feeling he had seen stranger things before. 

Elga was pushing  open the door, which seemed to be able to swing inward and outward, and  released a thick cloud of smoke, not entirely created by normal tobacco  if Flip’s nose was right. Sniffing in disgust, the young woman went in  anyway, looking around as she did so. Flip hopped up right behind her,  not intending to let her out of his sight. She might be a demon fighter,  but that, in his view, said nothing about how she could handle a bad  situation in a place like this one. 

And what a place it was.  Held in reddish and yellow colors, including the few lights, they could  see a large room filled with tables, a small bar and most noticeable a  stage on which, right now, a group of humans and elves was performing  some weird looking body bending tricks. Left from the stage, they could  see a door going to a kitchen as full of smoke and steam as the room  itself. The small corridor in which they were standing was to the right  of the room and opened up to it, so it felt more like a room extension. 5  steps were leading down to the room to their left, and as far as they  could tell, no one had even noticed them yet. 

“Maybe his trade  isn’t much in demand and this is how he has to make a living,” Flip  guessed, looking around carefully and while doing so noticing two more  doors. One, back to the right of the room, seemed to lead to the  privies, judging by the comings and goings. The other, a few meters left  to the kitchen door, held a barely readable sign declaring what was  behind private. “What about we get some drink and food first? I’m  starving.”

“Works for me.” His new friend jumped down the stairs  to the room and placed herself at a free table in the back. As Flip  joined her, the crew on stage was just done with their performance and  applause set in. A moment later, an old gnome with an eye patch  announced “Lalee, the Whipping Wonder,” and an orc woman with an  assortment of whips appeared while a few stage hands placed targets and  other contraptions on the stage. 

They ordered steak, potatoes,  pies and red wine for Flip and beer, baked fish, mashed potatoes and  carrots for Elga. The food came in no time, and they watched the amazing  performance of the orc while eating in silence. None of them had  noticed how hungry they had truly been. 

With an unladylike belch, Elga finished her meal and frowned. “So, what now? Do we just ask for the guy?”

The  scent of luckweed, holloweed, dreamsmoke and other things mixed in the  smoke made Flip dizzy, and he wondered why it was not affecting Elga  until he remembered that she had, over time, developed an immunity to  all sorts of poisons thanks to her demon hunting. “I’d say that’s the  best option,” he agreed. When the servant girl came to ask if they  needed anything else, he did so, trying to make it sound as if they knew  Zordak already. 

The servant nodded and pointed to the door labeled as private. “If you have business with the owner, I will let him know.”

“Please do so,” Elga said quickly, then as she left looked at Flip. “Owner. That explains a lot.”

“Yeah, must have saved up to buy this joint to make a living just in case,” Flip grinned. “That’s what I plan do do one day.”

“Good  plan,” his friend chuckled. “Probably have to save up for a while  though, it looks like an expensive thing to run, despite the run down  look.”

The servant came back and led them through the door with  the “private” sign, down a long corridor that kept bending and rounding  corners. “An illusion,” Elga said happily. “Good one, too, but it is  obvious the building isn’t that big.”

“How come you can see that?” Flip wondered. Even being told, he could not see through the scam. 

“I  can’t,” she grinned back at him. “But as I said, the building isn’t  that big and someone running a place like this is likely to be a master  of illusion.”

She had a point, Flip thought. As he was just about  to ask their guide how much longer they had to pretend walking a long  corridor, they arrived at a door that seemed to change colors every  moment. “A prismatic trap,” Flip recognized, wondering once again how he  could remember such stuff but not his life, and what such knowledge was  telling about him. 

The door opened on its own, and they found  themselves facing a rather small dwarf in an equally color changing  robe. “Master Zordak, I presume?” Elga said with a eloquent bow. Flip  just raised his eyebrows.

“Indeed, indeed.” The wizard stared at  Flip for a moment, then he offered them seats on chairs fit for their  size – everything in here but one table and two chairs, supposedly  needed for bigger visitors, was sized for smaller folk. That in itself  was not a surprise, it just looked kind of funny because the interior  design of the room was so gayishly colorful it was neither dwarf nor  halfling style. It appeared to be more gnomish in design. 

“What can I do for you?” the wizard interrupted their pondering of his office. 

“My  friend here has lost his memory,” Elga came right to the point. “We  don’t know why, he can remember everything but personal stuff, as it  seems. His name is all he has of himself, and we aren’t even sure it is  his real one. We were hoping you could determine what kind of trauma or  spell has hit him, and possibly help to remedy the situation.”

“We  can pay,” Flip added, not wanting to appear like a charity case. The  comfortable chair made him relax slowly, but he was intend on keeping  his guard up. 

Zordak’s interest was obvious. “Such things can  happen for several reasons. I am guessing this occurred at least a week  ago, or you would not yet seek out help?” When they nodded, he  continued. “Was there any injury to your head? Headaches, dizziness,  maybe a bad feeling in your stomach? Or have you felt weak as if being  sick with fever for a while?”

“No,” Flip frowned. “I thought at  first I had hit my head when waking up next to the road, fallen off a  horse or something, but there was not so much as a bump on my head. And I  didn’t feel weak at all, just hungry.”

“Then,” the wizard  concluded, “it was most likely something magical, or possibly a psionic  attack. Let’s see.” The dwarf got up behind his table and stood next to  the halfling. “I will cast a few spells to see what is most likely going  on, and maybe access your lost memory already. Most of the time, there  is a spell residue from a spell that’s usually quite harmless. Like a  confusion, or a memory hole that would usually last a few hours. At  times, with people receptible to such things, a residue is left which  can keep the effects in place. I once had an elf who kept forgetting who  he was every few days for a few hours. I got him all cured just fine.”

Flip  held very still while Elga was watching closely as the mage put a hand  on her friend’s head and started mumbling a spell while holding a white  glass marble in the other hand. After a while, he took a step back and  looked at the white marble. “Hasn’t changed color,” he said. “No spell  residue found, but you have been hit with a Mind Blank, I could  determine that much. Hardly ever lasts more than a day, so with no  residue present, something else must cause your problem.”

Mumbling  to himself, the wizard went over to a shelf full with weird items  between clearly magical objects – like wands and staffs – and opened a  simple wooden box to get a handfull of what looked to be white sand out.  He also took a small piece of red yarn before he stepped back next to  Flip. The halflings knew about spell components, of course, but it still  felt strange to think Flip’s chances of remembering were tied to such  simple things. 

Zordak dispersed the sand over Flip’s head, where  it hovered for a moment before disappearing. The red yarn was hanging  over his head and appeared to be tied to his hair. The dwarf made a  pulling motion with the yarn, but it just tore and vanished. “Curious,”  he said, scratching his beard. “There is another spell of some power  blocking your memory. I have no idea what spell, though. Much like a  protection, actually. Might have been triggered by the Mind Blank,  probably would be triggered by any attempt to manipulate your mind in  some form. I have not seen this before.”

Flip thought about it for a second. “Can it be fixed? I really need my memory back.”

“The  one who cast this spell, or at least someone who knew how it works,  could definitely fix it. Me, I’m not so sure.” Again, he stared at Flip  and seemed to consider saying something. “I will need to put some  research into this. Come back in 3 days’ time and I may have a  solution.” 

That was clearly a dismissal, and while the halflings  still said their thanks and goodbyes, the wizard was already up on a  ladder going for the top shelf of his library, mumbling about rare  spells. He seemed to be really into the matter, which was not too  strange for a wizard of his reputation. Only when they were with their  donkeys again did Flip consider that the wizard had not asked for any  payment, nor even mentioned a sum. “I’m sure he isn’t doing this for  free, though,” he explained his thoughts to the woman. 

“No, I  would not assume he would hand out his service free,” Elga nodded. “And  there is something else. He knows you, if not personally, then from  descriptions or from far. And he is not the only one. I was pretty sure  the guards at the city gates also knew you. The way they looked at you  and nodded to you, and the way Zordak stared at you – they know who you  are, and maybe by asking around we can find out who you are.”

“If  he knows me, why hasn’t he said so?” The confusion on the thief’s face  was obvious. “It would probably give us a good start to my recovery.”

They  led their donkeys out of the harbor area after Flip refused to get up  again, his behind still sore. “ Many possible reasons. The most likely  one is him hoping to be able to get a lot of coin for this, which makes  me think he thinks you are rich, or know someone who is. He may also not  want to get in trouble with whoever put that supposed protection spell  on you. Or...”

“I get it.” Flip sighed. “So, am I supposed to just ask a random person who I am? Or maybe ask the guard?”

“Too  risky,” Elga decided in her matter-of-fact voice. “Best not to show  weakness by admitting you have no clue, and also we have no idea who  might possibly be after you now. That spell on you, it sounds like it  would be expensive to cast. We don’t want someone to come after you to  protect some unknown interest. I am thinking, you know, maybe you know  things you are not to tell anyone so someone placed a spell on you  preventing you from telling if someone messed with your mind.”

“Yes,  that seems logical.” Flip’s frown of worry was not seen by Elga, who  was walking ahead of him. “So I am some sort of important person to  someone then, I guess. But how do we find out if we can’t ask people?”

“You  can’t.” Elga clarified. “I can. Just wait. Walk a bit ahead and pretend  to be interested in the wares of that peddler, maybe even buy  something, then walk along and wait at that tavern over there.”

By  now somewhat used to doing what she was telling him, Flip followed her  orders. He bought a small luck charm from the peddler, who seemed to be  more eager than expected to sell him something. Arriving at the tavern,  he watched Elga talk to the peddler, too, also buying some small thing.  Then she was laughing and slapping her forehead. Soon after, she  approached his position. 

“It seems,” she said with a wide grin  on her face, “that you are one of the heroes of Freeport. Together with  some elves and an orcish type. Does that ring any bell?”

“Hero? Me? Elves? No not at all! What did we do to be called heroes?”

“You  supposedly saved the city, more than once,” Elga answered, making it  sound as if that was a daily thing to do where she came from. “You’ve  acted heroic in the mountain, so I easily believe that. Come on now,  don’t stand there staring at the air so open mouthed. Let’s have a few  drinks and see if there is a bard or other storyteller who can relay the  whole tale to us. And put your cloak up so people don’t recognize you  or they would wonder.” 

Again, Flip did as asked, and he didn’t feel heroic at all as he followed her into the “Broken Bow” tavern. 




24th of Peli

Hi Mom

We  now know that Flip is in Freeport, an oracle found it out for us after  we helped her village solve bit of a weird problem. You won’t believe  it, but I found someone had used summoning magic and somehow managed to  not let the summons expire until the summoned creatures die!

But I  should start at the beginning. There was a wizard in this village who  made some sort of theme park for wannabe adventurers out of a mansion  full with illusions. Was a great success but the man died and everything  started to break apart. Then a few weeks ago, the illusions seemed to  be working again, just that they were no illusions. The groups of  monsters and other threats coming from the mansion were real, and from  one barbaric orc they killed with some difficulty, they found the dead  body vanished immediately, just like they knew a summon would. Their  local wizard confirmed it was summoning magic. 

So someone was  summoning things and somehow kept them there, while still being able to  command them. One goblin captured last week kept saying he had to follow  orders and kept attacking, and they finally had to kill it, too. 

We  agreed to check it out, as the village was definitely in peril over  this, and I was also curious. We went up to the mansion this morning to  see what was going on and I immediately had this feeling like when I was  a child and you showed me the magical spider in our dream forest.  Someone was doing magic, sitting in the middle of it all and holding the  strings. Someone had moved in after the old illusionist had died. 

The  way up to the mansion had some weird, old illusions, they were barely  functional and suggested monsters attacking from behind bushes and some  such. I have to say that wizard's’ idea about how a minotaur looks like  was faulty, to put it mildly. Not much better for the centaur and the 2  dragonets which had goblins, of all beings, placed on them. I can hazard  a guess this man has never seen much of the world, but one would think  he had seen such creatures in books, after all. 

Equally strange  was the stone bridge leading across a dry moat to the mansion, and yet  stranger the stairs leading up to it, which were shrouded in fading  illusions of blood dripping. It reminded me of the cheap horror stories  some bards tell when they want to capture a drunken audience. Those  stairs were long – I counted 317 steps, quite a strange number. The  doors at the end were easy to open, albeit squeaky, which was probably a  wanted effect. The room behind it was dusty, filled with real cobwebs  and broken furniture and weapons. It was clearly not meant to be this  way, because the illusions of a magic mirror and a speaking portrait  were still on the wall – while the mirror and the painting they had been  cast on were broken on the ground. This in itself was atypical, from  what I know illusions are supposed to stick to objects, not places. My  orcish friend had little patience for investigating this, though, and as  you know, mom, I’m not that good with magic so I would have probably  wasted time for nothing, anyway. 

From that first room, 2 exits  were visible; a door opposite the entrance and a set of stairs to the  left, leading down. Naturally, as high up as the entrance stairs went,  there were bound to be some downsides, pardon my pun. We could see  several tracks of different creatures, including different sized boots.  There was a sign above the door which read “do not enter” but it was  obvious some of the creatures had done so, anyway. We carefully opened  it and found a simple room with a chest in the middle, and tar and  feathers in a mess everywhere. It seemed someone had reset the simple  trap, but forgotten to clean up which made a successful next catch much  less likely. 

This reminded me of the stories in the village how  some farmers had found their chickens without feathers one morning, the  birds themselves not being harmed. They had thought of a curse, yet  there was no sign of a curse according to the priest of the sun god. I  considered it much more likely someone had removed the feathers with a  spell. Otherwise, the chickens would have made lots of noise. Turned out  later that I was right. 

We ignored the room and carefully made  for the stairs, treating this somewhat like a real ruin or a dungeon.  This proved to be a good idea, because no sooner had we entered a dimly  lit hallway – the windows to outside were really dirty – 3 goblins  jumped down on us from a ledge to our right. Yes, there was really a  ledge in a hallway! Talk of weird spook house designs, so off from  reality. Thalla, unfortunately, killed them before I could stop her, I’d  have preferred to talk to them first, even if killing them was the only  way to send them home. Their bodies indeed disappeared in the way  summoned creatures disappear. 

The rest of the place was as  ridiculous. We found more goblins, a naga, a bunch of orcs looking  really lost and begging to be killed while they attacked us, skeletons  and some very badly designed traps. And finally, in one small room  covered with an expensive looking carpet, we found the culprit of the  weird summonings. A yellow pseudodragon named Alsursar, former familiar  of the dead wizard, hovered over the place in some sort of flying tent.  He had been away on a mission and got “stuck in a bad situation”  whatever that means, he didn’t tell, so only returned home long after  his master’s dead. The little annoyance is close to immortal thanks to a  spell of his master gone wrong – I am thinking the spell was supposed  to help the master, not his familiar. In any case, the pseudodragon  decided to revive the place as he thought his master must have wanted. 

As  Alsursar tried to lure us into the room, we were both aware that he was  probably trying to trick us. Sure enough, we found the whole room to be  a large pit trap, leading to a slide ut to what once was a water filled  moat. The poor thing was so disappointed we didn’t, literally, fall for  it, it was a sad sight. He really was pitiful and quite lost, so all  alone. 

He admitted to stealing the feathers, among some other  things, and it became obvious he had nothing left in life but this run  down place. He could not, however, explain how come his summons stayed  around. He said “I just summoned them and willed them to stick here,  just like master did with his illusions.”

As this is a very  curious thing, and he really could not stay here and keep this up  otherwise, we convinced Alsursar to seek out a new life, and in starting  so, travel to the Realm, to be seen by you and your court mages to  figure out how he does it. It would help our armies tremendously if we  could just summon the soldiers to the field, without any danger they  would die for real. As there is a battle with the Eastern Alliance  brewing, last I heard before I left, anyway, I hope you can make use of  this little ex-familiar’s abilities at least and give him some purpose  in life. 

Tomorrow we will continue to Freeport to pick up Flip,  and then meet with your time specialists. I have this nagging feeling  that something is awfully amiss with my brother and cousin. 

Have you had any luck sending missives to Flip yet?

Your tired daughter

Lhess




Nev  and Orlath had been sitting at the shore, carefully exploring the area,  for 9 days before they decided they had enough supplies – dried fish  and strange but edible fruits mostly – to go inward and check for a  better fresh water supply and materials to make snares and bows and  arrows. In all the time, they had seen no sign of intelligent life.

First,  they had followed the shore to find an easier entrance into the jungle.  Once they had found the trail of one of the heavy beasts they had  dubbed bicorns for their two horns on their nose, they turned north into  the jungle, which was much lighter there. 

Nothing bothered  them, the inhabitants of the jungle likely being as afraid of them as  the other way around. After an uneasy sleep in the jungle – despite  magical wards, they couldn’t fully fall asleep – they kept on the path  the next day. The trail went upward now and bent slightly back towards  the coast. Around mid-morning, they heard the sound of water in a shallow  bed and quickened their steps. The jungle ended where a clear spring  bubbled from a rocky pool halfway down a cliff they remembered seeing in  the distance before they had entered the jungle.

After filling  their small water flasks and drinking a lot from the water, they slowly  made their way to the top of the cliff, both for better orientation and  to check out the view. And they were in for a surprise!

Below  them was not the shore, but the ruins of an old city, partly reclaimed  by the marshland around it. It must have been a big city once, because  as they kept looking their eyes could make out more and more rubble  which once belonged to buildings, halfway up the cliff and far into the  marsh, yet only a few ruined buildings remained at the foot of the  cliff. And there were, finally, signs of civilization – or at least,  they could see smoke rising from some ruins. How civilized those beings  were, they couldn’t tell. But going by the city ruins, a big culture  must have been here once, and that was reason for some hope. 

After  a short discussion, they decided to go down and check the situation  out. However, to do that, they would first have to find a way down. That  was when Orlath, blushing slightly when telling, mentioned he had  actually learned the Fly spell recently. 

“And you didn’t tell me  that before why?” Nev was not sure if to be amused or angry. That spell  would have made things a lot easier a few times before. 

“Well, I learned it, I didn’t master it yet. There are still some... side effects.”

“With  the spell function, or with you?” Nev inquired, knowing that his cousin  had, in the past, managed to cast spells on others perfectly fine  while, for whatever reasons, mess them up on himself.

“Naturally, I didn’t get a chance to test that out,” Orlath growled. “I was hoping...”

“Naturally,” Nev interrupted him with a sigh. “Well, test it on me, then, I can levitate down if all else fails.”

“Or  if all else falls,” Orlath grinned. “Very well, then.” He made a few  waving gestures and mumbled his spell in the way that was his signature,  the way that made lots of other wizards, including Nev, wonder how the  magic even knew what he wanted. But it worked. A moment later, Nev felt  incredibly light, and with a thought, he could direct himself up and  around. No side effects he could tell. 

“Seems fine.” The prince breathed a sigh of relief. “Go on ahead... I mean, down, I’ll follow in a moment.”

Nev  considered waiting to see what his cousin would be doing, but he knew  that, with this being a new spell not practiced well, it would have a  rather limited duration. So he flew out over the cliff and, with the  elegance of someone having done this before – which he had, just never  learned the spell itself – he flew down and towards the ruins of the  second nearest nearest building, which showed no smoke and still had  some structure. He didn’t want them to be left out in the open. 

Shortly  before he flew down into the building he turned to check on Orlath. His  eyes widened as he saw the prince come down all in the nude, his  clothes in his hands. He could not help but chuckle, lost control of his  flight and landed on his behind. He could see the “side effect” in his  mind – the prince flying but his clothes refusing to come along. 

Orlath  landed with his “don’t comment” face, so Nev decided to rather check  the ruins while the prince got back into his clothes. The building  seemed to have been a library, with the books all made of bound together  clay tablets, now mostly smashed to pieces. He didn’t recognize the  language. The runes seemed to be all mashed together in a way making the  writing look like vines. He had never even seen anything close to it. 

“We could try to puzzle some back together and use magic to read it,” Orlath offered. 

“Not  much point, but we can try to find something not smashed. Maybe we are  lucky and even find something on time travel.” Nev started searching,  very carefully. 

“Doubt that, it doesn’t look like it was an  arcane library, but then, what do we know how those people designed  their arcane libraries.” The prince eyed the stone shelves reaching up  to the highest parts of the walls still standing. 

After hours of  searching, they found a part of the library with books surviving under a  ledge that had broken off and fallen in a way so the writings were  protected. Casting a Know Language” ritual took another hour, but at  least affected both of them for a few days. Then they started reading,  fascinated by the word types, weird grammar, flowery descriptions and  metaphors they could not easily figure out. 

They were able to  puzzle some information together. The name of the city was Thalanth, it  had been the capital of an empire called Khedor. How long ago, they  could not tell as the year count the books used told them nothing. The  founding of the city by halflings, humans and elves and their mixed  offspring was detailed, the rise to an empire from there and the  abundant use of slaves from what they called “beast races” was abundant  to a degree where they couldn’t have existed without them. They mostly  venerated a sun god called Aphos and a moon goddess named Rhia, who were  regularly called by those names – unlike in modern days where the gods  were not officially called by their names anymore. Sometimes, those gods  seemed to switch gender. Eventually, while digging deep into the cliff,  expanding the place underground, a new god, son or daughter – not quite  clear from the writings – of the ruling deities gained more followers –  the deity of death and transformation. The book detailing this was  obviously written by a priest of said god and was overflowing with  praise and worship and was thus not a good piece to judge the true  importance of this new religion. Everything else they found were short  works on business and politics, which held little relevance now. 

“Well,  that was interesting.” Orlath finally grabbed their meager provisions  for a break. “But we need to resupply, and then there is the matter of  the fires we saw earlier. Do you think we should make contact first, or  try to hunt for some food and water?”

“It would probably be more  polite to introduce ourselves first. We might still not understand them  without more magic. I doubt they speak this very language, even if they  are the descendants of this culture. It’s been a long time.”

“Right.  No hunting in their territory without saying hello. Agreed.” Orlath  started packing everything together again and mockingly bowed to Nev.  “After you.” 

“The smoke came from over there.” Nev pointed  across the overgrown road to the east, facing away from the cliff. “And  there is another building where there is... is that steam instead of  smoke?”

Orlath nodded. “Looks like it.” The building Nev was  pointing out was much closer, just north-east of their position. “Check  that one out first?” 

“Yes, I’d say so, saves us running back and forth, plus, I hate having an unknown force in my back.” 

“I  wish we had our magic equipment,” the prince sighed, not for the first  time since they had time traveled. But almost everything had been left  in the camp when they had gone to the temple ruins before their time  jump. 

There were some brambles and hip high grass, but they  could move around easily enough. Tracks were easy to find – barefooted  reptilian ones, a race walking on 2 legs so probably intelligent, and  different sorts of boots one could not tell who might have worn them.  Neither of them was especially good at tracking anyway, so they could  not read anything else from the signs, like how much time had passed  since those people had come by, or even how many had been there. Both of  them had spent their “tracking 101” lessons they had gotten as young  elf scouts – something required for everyone of high birth as to not  “lose contacts to one’s roots,” whatever that meant exactly – plotting  mischief and playing jokes on people. Both of them somewhat regretted  this now, something neither of them would care to admit. 

They  slowly neared what looked to be an old bath house, trying to make no  noise. The attempt at being silent didn’t work out that well; twice Nev  stepped on twigs with dry leaves on, and Orlath once stubbed his toe and  cursed audibly. Lucky for them, no one seemed to notice or care. 

There  was an entrance with a partly broken statue of what looked to be a god  of water next to it, judging by the fish one hand still held and the  drop of water crown barely visible on a head overgrown with moss and  vines. Peering in they could make out large, circular pools of hot  water, which was where the steam was rising from. 6 lizardfolk people  looking very similar to the ones they had met in their own time were  relaxing in the pools, talking in a clicking language. Nev cast a  Tongues spell immediately. And good thing he did, because from what they  gathered, they were not the kind of people the 2 elves would want to  meet. 

Talks of finding more “ape-people” slaves, making a good  impression for the “non-apes” in the caverns to rise in status.  Apparently, being a slave hunter was mostly a low status job, or at  least this group was new enough at it not to be very much accepted in  society. The listeners gleaned quickly that “ape-people” referred to  regular humanoids, like elves. And considering the equipment the 6  lizards had at the edge of the pools, it would be a good idea not to  mess with them. 

Unless...


Nev saw the sparkle in  Orlath’s eyes and tried to stop him, but it was too late. The prince  grabbed a bit of ash from his component pouch, thew it up and moved his  fingers while uttering a short command. He pointed at the big pile of  equipment. Immediately everything burnable burst into flames, and the  few metallic parts, like blades and chains, melted in an enormous  magical heat. “Ha!” Orlath spat. “So much for them.”

“Not  really.” In the commotion emerging from the pools, Nev grabbed his  friend’s arm and pulled him back to the direction of the library. “We  are still outnumbered by a bunch of lizards much stronger than us, who  could probably resupply somewhere close while we are still just 2  strangers in a strange place and obviously their prey!” 

“We have our swords,” Orlath replied confidently. 

“Yes,  the swords Uthas always warns us not to hack off our own limbs with it.  Remember the last time we tried to fight that monster in that  warehouse?” Nev dragged the prince into the ruins and pushed his head  down. “Hopefully, they will not search here.”

“You have a point,” Orlath whispered, paling somewhat.

They  didn’t search at all, they didn’t even try to track them. Instead, from  what they could here from their shouts, they were blaming each other  for having put something taboo magic stuff too dangerous for hunters  into their belongings. They in fact almost fought each other over who to  blame and while doing so wandered off south. 

“Follow?” Orlath whispered, despite them being too far off to hear anything now. 

Nev  nodded. With their lack of tracking skills, it was the only way to find  out where they were going. As stealthy as they could, which was  probably not much, they followed after the slave hunters to a building  close to the foot of the cliff. It was clearly an old temple, with  several statues lying scattered and the great domed roof broken in. As  the lizards approached the building, laughing and taunting – in yet  another language - could be heard from some trees, and a bunch of gnolls  dropped out of the branches. It was obvious they were guarding the  place, and it was obvious why. Within the broken down building, a cave  entrance, decorated but damaged, could be seen. This was, no doubt, an  entrance to the underground part of the city. 

They had seen  enough. While the guards, who they would not have noticed if not for  them betraying themselves, were still harassing the hissing lizards, the  elves nodded to each other and retreated. There was no need to take any  more risks. 

“Are we still going to check the house with the smoke out?” the prince asked. 

“We’ll have to. We need to know everything that’s around us. Lest we decide to abandon the area altogether.”

“No  way! There may be no other sign of civilization all around, and this  place probably has hidden libraries and temples giving us a chance to  learn how to get back to our own time.”

Grunting his agreement, Nev took the lead. “We should ready some defensive spells, just in case.”





“I  must say, nice place you and your unknown friends have here. There is a  magical balcony of sorts on the roof, and lots of stuff stored there  and elsewhere. Some of it, like a large mirror, clearly magical. I am  not good with magical auras, well, unless they are evil, but even I can  tell.” Elga was babbling away while admiring the city house they had  been told about. When they had arrived last night, it turned out Flip  indeed had the key for it. Only two private rooms were magically locked;  the room of one Uthas, judging by some letters he had gotten from  someone he called High Lady Theka. A bodyguard of sorts, so they both  thought. Flip’s room had shown no correspondence – Flip would have never  left any evidence lying around – but gave the appearance that he was  seen as a servant of sorts. It was more like the two elves they had  heard about in the bard’s tales were the true rich and probably noble  people here. 

“Yeah,” Flip answered absentmindedly. The halfling  was looking at some of his things, sitting in one of the small sized  seats in the living room. He had found very few hints as to who he was  in any of it, but the little he had found – a lot of knives and a spare  set of thieves' tools and the lack of evidence of his past life – made  him think that his friend Gurt had been right assuming he was a thief,  if not an assassin, too. Flip was not sure how to feel about this at  all. It felt all wrong, yet right at the same time. There must be more  to it, he was sure. Especially with this spell locking his mind away.  Who was he working for? Maybe this Lady Theka person? And where were the  folks supposedly living with him here?

“You are not listening,”  Elga chided. “It’s ok, you must have a lot on your mind. I say we wait  here and don’t do much else until it is time to see the wizard again.” 

“Yeah,”  Flip answered again. What she said made sense, yet... he had the  impression he had never been someone to wait something out, and he would  probably not do so now, either. 

TBC


----------

